# Raideliikenne > Junat >  Lahden oikoradan hyödyt ja haitat

## vompatti

> Huomattavasti suurempi summa rahaa säästettäisiin karsimalla pelkästään haittaa tuottavista, väärin suunnitelluista ratainvestoinneista - jollaiseksi nyt Kerava - Lahti - oikorata on osoittautumassa Rantaradan jo osoittauduttua sudeksi.


Mitä haittaa Lahden oikoradasta on? Miten se on suunniteltu väärin? Miten se olisi pitänyt suunnitella?

Meillä Lappeenrannassa on vieläkin niitä äänekkäitä, jotka jaksavat valittaa väärästä oikoradasta. Kuulemma olisi pitänyt rakentaa Kouvolan oikorata. Kuuluuko Laaksonenkin näihin?

----------


## Mikko Laaksonen

> Mitä haittaa Lahden oikoradasta on? Miten se on suunniteltu väärin? Miten se olisi pitänyt suunnitella?


Lahden oikorata maksoi 331 miljonaa euroa. Tällä rahalla saatiin kaksi uutta liikennepaikkaa, Mäntsälä ja Haarajoki sekä nopeutettua Helsinki - Lahti - matka-aikaa xx minuuttia (en löytänyt RHK:n oikorata-sivuilta) http://www.rhk.fi/oikorata/

Hankkeesta on toki hyötyä: Helsingin, Lahden, Kouvolan, Mikkelin, Lappeenrannan, Joensuun ja Kuopion väliset matkat nopeutuvat jonkin verran ja lisäksi pääradan kapasiteetti lisääntyy.

Mutta: ongelmana on myös se, oltaisiinko ko. raha voitu käyttää mielekkäämmin rataverkon parantamiseen. Oma mielipiteeni on, että olisi ollut olennaisempaa turvata olemassaolevan rataverkon kapasiteettia ja käyttöä mm. lisäämällä ohitusraiteita ja liikennepaikkoja. 331 Me:llä oltaisiin mm. peruskorjattu koko lakkautusuhan alainen rataverkko (182 Me) ja sen jälkeen olisi jäänyt noin 150 miljoonaa euroa esim. kohtausraiteiden ja henkilöliikenteen liikennepaikkojen lisäämiseen. 

VR Oy:stä tehtiin Lahden oikoradan osarahoittaja säätämällä noin 4 miljoonan euron ratavero, joka todennäköisesti oli tarkoitus verottaa "kannattavasta" IC- ja Pendolino - liikenteestä. Nyt VR Oy vaatii valtiota maksamaan tämän rahan takaisin taajamajunien "tappiollisuuden" tukena, muuten se ei liikennöi Helsinki - Kerava - Mäntsälä - Lahti - taajamajunia. Ihmetyttää vain, miten esim. Sm4-kalustolla liikennöitynä Helsinki - Lahti - taajamajunat edes voisivat olla kannattamattomia. No, tarkoitushan on vain, että VR Oy saa takaisin rataverona maksamansa 4 Me / v taajamajunien tukena, vaikka ratavero kohdistuukin kaikkiin juniin.

Samoin VR Oy on aikeissa oikoradan seurauksena lakkauttaa Helsinki - Kouvola - Kuopio - Oulu ja Turku - Tampere - Jyväskylä - Joensuu yöjunat, jolloin yhteydet näiden kaupunkien välillä heikkenevät. Haitta yöjunien poistumisesta on vähintään samaa luokkaa kuin nopeusetu.

Nämä kaksi kysymystä ovat toki riippuvaisia lähinnä siitä, että VR Oy voi monopoliasemansa vuoksi vaatia ko. liikenteestä tukea. Ainakin Helsinki - Kerava - Mäntsälä - Lahti - taajamajunat voisi varmasti ajaa täysin kannattavasti Sm4 - tai vastaavalla sähköjunakalustolla, jos liikenne perustuisi tuntitahtiin.

Mielestäni ei ole yhteiskuntataloudellisesti järkevää tehdä ratainvestointia, joka johtaa vain yhteiskunnan joukkoliikenteelle maksaman liikennöintituen lisääntymiseen. Itse olen tekemissäni raideliikenteen selvitystöissä lähtenyt siitä, että ratainvestoinnin pitää johtaa liikennöinnin tarvitseman tuen pienenemiseen - eli liikenteen kannattavuuden paranemiseen - verrattuna tilanteeseen ilman investointia.

----------


## Antero Alku

> Mitä haittaa Lahden oikoradasta on? Miten se on suunniteltu väärin? Miten se olisi pitänyt suunnitella?


Laaksonen tarkoittanee sitä, että oikoradan valmistuessa eivät toteudu ne lupaukset, joiden perusteella rata päätettiin tehdä. Sen sijaan junaliikenteen palvelu heikkenee, ja sitä perustellaan oikoradalla.

Eli käyttökelpoisen tiheää lähiliikenteen junapalvelua mm. Mäntsälään ei tule, vaikka piti tulla. Eikä ole tihentymässä myöskään pääradan lähijunaliikenne, kuten lupailtiin pääradan varren kunnille.

Yöjunia ollaan lopettamassa ja muuttamassa niitä yöaikaan liikennöiviksi päivävaunujuniksi. Ja näyttää siltä, että tällä on heijastusvaikutuksia myös muualle kuin oikoradan suuntaan.

VR Oy:n kanssa sovittiin, että koska oikoradasta on sille merkittävää taloudellista hyötyä, se osallistuu "hyötyjä maksaa" -periaatteen mukaan radan kustannuksiin. Nyt on tilanne kääntynyt niin päin, että junaliikenteen lopettamisuhkailuilla VR Oy on saanut Eduskunnan mielipiteen itse tekemäänsä sopimusta vastaan. Tämä tarkoittaa, että 4 Me on vuosittain poissa muusta radanpidosta ja julkisesta kontrollista, eli VR Oy saa käyttää tämän rahan miten itse parhaaksi katsoo.

Ei siis oikoradassa sinänsä mitään vikaa ole, vaan siinä, ettei siihen liittyviä lupauksia ja sopimuksia pidetä. Fortumin johtajat huijasivat poliitikoiltamme kohtuuttoman sopimuksen, josta on pidettävä kiinni. VR Oy:n johtajat huijaavat poliitikkomme luopumaan kohtuullisesta sopimuksesta. Hyvin menee!

Antero

----------


## TEP70

> Hankkeesta on toki hyötyä: Helsingin, Lahden, Kouvolan, Mikkelin, Lappeenrannan, Joensuun ja Kuopion väliset matkat nopeutuvat jonkin verran ja lisäksi pääradan kapasiteetti lisääntyy.


No kyllähän matka-aika väkisinkin putoaa puolisen tuntia, jos IC-juna käyttää tänä päivänä Helsingin ja Lahden välillä aikaa tunti 23 min ja mm. tuo RHK:n sivu lupaa matkan Lahteen taittuvan nopeimmillaan 44 minuutissa. IC-junat varmasti ajavat oikorataa 160 km/h, eli tuskin niilläkään enempää aikaa Lahteen menee kuin 50-55 min.

Lahden ja Luumäen välillä ei ole enää kuin yksi autoliikenteen tasoristeys ja muutamia asemien laituripolkuja. En tiedä, mitä muuta nopeudennosto Lahti-Luumäki-rataosalla vielä vaatii kuin viimeistenkin tasoristeysten poiston. Tämän jälkeen matka-aika Helsingistä Lappeenrantaan, Imatralle, Savonlinnaan ja Joensuuhun lyhenee entisestään.

Puolta tuntia ei kyllä olisi matka-ajasta saatu pois nykyistä Helsinki-Riihimäki-Lahti-rataa parantamalla. Riihimäen ja Lahden välillä on vielä monta autoliikenteen tasoristeystä, eli edes Pendolino ei vielä muutamaan vuoteen olisi päässyt siellä täyttä nopeutta hyödyntämään.

----------


## Mikko Laaksonen

Kiitos täydennyksestä.

Ongelmana ei niinkään ole se, että Kerava - Lahti - oikorata olisi hyödytön vaan se, että sitä käytetään väärän rautatiepolitiikan keppihevosena. Eli sitä käytetään perusteena antaa VR Oy:lle enemmän liikennöintitukea vähemmistä junista sekä lakkauttaa yöjunat Savon radalta ja Turku - Joensuu - väliltä.

Toinen ongelma on rautatiepolitiikan perusteiden virheellisyys. Investointi uuteen rataan ei saisi olla pois nykyisten ratojen säilyttämisestä tai niiden tarpeellisesta kapasiteetin ylläpitämisestä ja parantamisesta.

Voisiko muuten Kerava - Lahti - keskustelun erottaa omaksi threadikseen Vompatin kysymyksestä alkaen?

MODEDIT/kuukanko: erotettu

----------


## R.Silfverberg

> Toinen ongelma on rautatiepolitiikan perusteiden virheellisyys. Investointi uuteen rataan ei saisi olla pois nykyisten ratojen säilyttämisestä tai niiden tarpeellisesta kapasiteetin ylläpitämisestä ja parantamisesta.


Lahden oikoradassa ei ole muuta vikaa kuin että se rakennettiin 70 vuotta liian myöhään. 

Sentyyppiset kysymykset jotka nyt ovat ponnahtaneet esiin olisivat aiheuttaneet vilkasta keskustelua minkä tahansa suuren ratahankkeen kohdalla. 

Muistaako kukaan mistä purnattiin Parkanon ja Jämsänkosken oikoradan käyttöönoton yhteydessä, vai purnattiinko ollenkaan? Olisi kiinnostava nähdä millaista Etelä- ja Pohjois-Suomen välinen junaliikenne olisi jos Parkanon rataa ei olisi koskaan rakennettu? Pitäähän se paikkansa että suorat makuuvaunuvuorot Pietarsaaseen, Vaasaan ja Jyväskylään lopetettiin Parkanon-/J-kosken  ratojen käyttöönoton seurauksena, mutta syntyikö niiden säilyttämiseksi mitään kansanliikettä? 

Itse sanoisin että pääsyyllinen itä-Suomen yöjunavuorojen matkustajamäärien hiipumiselle ovat halvat lennot, halvemmaksi ja helpommaksi muuttunut autoilu (valtateiden 5 ja 6 muuttaminen pitkiltä matkoilta moottoritieksi) ja osittain myös tietoverkot sekä ylipäänsä kulutustottumusten muutokset. 

Itse toivon että oikorata lisäisi kiinnostusta junamatkustamiseen itä-Suomeen, ja että VR edes hinnoittelisi matkaliput maltillisesti. 

t. Rainer

----------


## KMT

Minä en voi ymmärtää kuinka oikorata voisi vaikuttaa Turku-Joensuu yöjunan lakkauttamiseen...

----------


## JE

Väitteet siitä, että oikorata olisi jokin hukkainvestointi, ovat nähdäkseni melko perusteettomia. Mutta selvää toki on, että monissakin yksityiskohdissa asioiden perustelut ja tehdyt ratkaisut ovat vähintäänkin hiukan kyseenalaisia.

Ilman oikorataa esimerkiksi Kerava-Riihimäki väli tulisi olemaan tulevaisuudessa kuormitetumpi kuin oikoradan seurauksena. Vuosaaren satama hyvinkin lisää tavaraliikennevirtoja, mutta satamahan olisi rakennettu ilman oikorataakin. Tältä kannalta oikoradalla on selvä tehtävä kuormituksen tasaamisessa. Ilman oikorataa olisi suomalainen ratapolitiikka tuntien rakennettu hyvinkin kolmas ja ehkä neljäskin raide aina Riihimäelle, ja Riihimäki-Lahti -osuuttakin olisi jouduttu paikkailemaan.

Lähiliikenne Lahteen kannattamatontako? Ensinnäkin, tuo väite on peräisin VR:n suusta, ja heidän mielestäänhän kaikki lähiliikenne on kannattamatonta. Joten jos tällä perusteella oikorataa pitäisi turhana, turha olisi mikä hyvänsä lähiliikenteeseen liittyvä investointi. Oikoradan lähiliikenne on ehkä kannattamatonta, mutta se silti parantaa kannattavuutta esimerkiksi lähiliikenteessä Lahti-Kouvola-Kotka. Ahne VR epäilemättä ottaa osansa, mutta se osa päätyy VR:n osinkojen muodossa tavalla tai toisella kuitenkin valtiolle. Lahden oikoradan liikenne ei ole edes YTV-alueeseen liittyvää, eli aina niin kiusalliselta kuntien ja valtion vastakkainasettelultakin vältytään.

Sekään ei ole ihan kestävällä pohjalla, että oikorataa mietitään ensi sijassa lähiliikenteen kannalta. Oikoradan liikenteen alkaessa se saa kyllä vähitellen lähiliikenteen käyttäjiä - puolen tunnin työmatka Helsingin keskustaan junalla on todella houkutteleva vaikkei juna vartin välein kulkisikaan - mutta myös Savon ja Karjalan ratojen liikenteellä on merkityksensä. Sekä lähi- että kaukoliikenteen kannalta myös Helsingistä Kouvolaan tai Luumäelle ulottuvalla oikoradalla olisi ollut puolensa. On vaikea sanoa, olisiko sellainen rata riittävän kannattava, ainakin Lahden rata on näitä vaihtoehtoja selvästi lyhyempi ja halvempi.




> Ongelmana ei niinkään ole se, että Kerava - Lahti - oikorata olisi hyödytön vaan se, että sitä käytetään väärän rautatiepolitiikan keppihevosena. Eli sitä käytetään perusteena antaa VR Oy:lle enemmän liikennöintitukea vähemmistä junista sekä lakkauttaa yöjunat Savon radalta ja Turku - Joensuu - väliltä.


Minun nähdäkseni yöjunien lakkautuksella ja oikoradalla ei ole yhtään mitään tekemistä keskenään. 40 minuuttia matkaa nopeuttava oikorata ei toki mitenkään voi olla syy jättää puoli Suomea ilman yöjunia. Uskaltaisinkin väittää, että oikorata on VR:lle vain kauan odotettu tekosyy päästä liikenteestä eroon. Mutta oikoradalla on junavuorojen oston kannalta myös myönteisiä vaikutuksia. VR arvioi itäisen Suomen liikenteen kannattavuuden parantuvan, ja esimerkiksi Parikkala-Savonlinna -junat, jotka tähän mennessä on ajettu ostoliikenteenä, VR ottaa omalla riskillään liikennöitäviksi.

----------


## TEP70

> Pitäähän se paikkansa että suorat makuuvaunuvuorot Pietarsaaseen, Vaasaan ja Jyväskylään lopetettiin Parkanon-/J-kosken  ratojen käyttöönoton seurauksena, mutta syntyikö niiden säilyttämiseksi mitään kansanliikettä?


Hmm. Vaasaan oli makuuvaunuyhteys ainakin vielä vuonna 1988, mutta oliko se sitten aloitettu uudelleen jossain välissä? H 569:ssä tullut runko lähti illalla vielä takaisin Seinäjoelle H 568:na täydennettynä CEmt-vaunulla. Seinäjoella tuo yksinäinen CEmt sitten kytkettiin johonkin etelään menevään yöjunaan. Paluujuna oli joko H 561 tai H 563 aamulla. Suuri osa matka-ajasta kului siis vaunun seisoessa Seinäjoella molempiin suuntiin, mutta olipa palvelu parempaa kuin nykyisin, kun Vaasasta on yöjuniin bussiyhteys keskellä yötä.  :Sad:

----------


## PNu

> Ilman oikorataa olisi suomalainen ratapolitiikka tuntien rakennettu hyvinkin kolmas ja ehkä neljäskin raide aina Riihimäelle, ja Riihimäki-Lahti -osuuttakin olisi jouduttu paikkailemaan.


Tässä on nimenomaan se pointti. Kerava-Riihimäki väli on niin kuormitettu, että ilman Lahden oikorataa olisi siihen ollut pakko rakentaa ainakin yksi uusi raide ellei peräti kaksi. Näin melkoinen osa Lahden oikorataan kuluneista rahoista olisi tarvittu joka tapauksessa mutta tässä vaihtoehdossa se ei olisi parantanut millään lailla junaliikenteen kilpailukykyä toisin kuin Lahden oikorata melko varmasti tulee tekemään.

----------


## Mikko Laaksonen

> Lähiliikenne Lahteen kannattamatontako? Ensinnäkin, tuo väite on peräisin VR:n suusta, ja heidän mielestäänhän kaikki lähiliikenne on kannattamatonta. Joten jos tällä perusteella oikorataa pitäisi turhana, turha olisi mikä hyvänsä lähiliikenteeseen liittyvä investointi. Oikoradan lähiliikenne on ehkä kannattamatonta, mutta se silti parantaa kannattavuutta esimerkiksi lähiliikenteessä Lahti-Kouvola-Kotka. Ahne VR epäilemättä ottaa osansa, mutta se osa päätyy VR:n osinkojen muodossa tavalla tai toisella kuitenkin valtiolle.


Älä puhu VR:stä vaan VR Oy:stä.

Tässähän on nyt nimenomaan kyse tilanteesta, jossa VR Oy:llä on monopoli ja se voi sen perusteella nyhtää tukia.

Lähiliikenne Lahteen on VR Oy:n mukaan kannattamatonta ja silloin se on sitä mm. liikenneministerin mielestä. Sillä, mikä todellinen kannattavuus on, ei ole nykyisessä liikennepolitiikassa mitään merkitystä. 

Nykyinen raideliikennehenkilöpolitiikkahan on vain kysymys siitä, miten VR Oy:n tappiot katetaan "kannattamattoman" henkilöliikenteen varjolla. Sillä, miten kannattavaa tuettu henkilöliikenne on, ei ole tuen kannalta mitään merkitystä. VR Oy:hän määrittelee yksipuolisesti, mikä on tuettavien junien kustannustaso ja tulot eli miten kustannukset ja tulot niille jyvitetään.

Sillä, parantaako joku ratkaisu jonkin yhteyden kannattavuutta, ei ole mitään merkitystä. Ei Lahti - Kouvola - Kotka - yhteyteen vaadittava valtion tuki vähene, jos reitin matkustajamäärät ja lipputulot nousevat. Päin vastoin, jos vuoroja lisätään, tukivaatimus lisääntyy.

VR:lle annettu tuki ei välttämättä lisää VR:n valtiolle tuloutettavia voittoja. Tuloutuksiahan on viime vuosina pyritty vähentämään.




> Minun nähdäkseni yöjunien lakkautuksella ja oikoradalla ei ole yhtään mitään tekemistä keskenään. 40 minuuttia matkaa nopeuttava oikorata ei toki mitenkään voi olla syy jättää puoli Suomea ilman yöjunia. Uskaltaisinkin väittää, että oikorata on VR:lle vain kauan odotettu tekosyy päästä liikenteestä eroon.


Yöjunien lakkautusta on nimenomaan perusteltu kaikissa virallisissa dokumenteissa ja myös eduskunnalle Lahden oikoradalla. 

Olet varmasti oikeassa siinä, että oikorata on vain tekosyy yöjunista luopumiseksi. 

Silti se on VIRALLINEN syy yöjunien lopettamiseen.

Riippumatta siitä, mikä on Kerava - Lahti - oikoradan todellinen hyöty tai haitta, siitä on tullut Suomen täysin väärän rautatiepolitiikan suurin keppihevonen, jolla perustellaan sekä tarpeellisten henkilöjunavuorojen lakkauttaminen sekä VR Oy:n monopolin perusteella ajaman liikenteen tukeminen.

Pidän ylipäätään hyvin kyseenalaisena, tarvitsisiko VR Oy:n nykyisin ajama henkilöliikenne senttiäkään yhteiskunnan tukea, mikäli se olisi organisoitu asiallisesti:
Luotettava kalustoSoveltuva kalusto eri vuoroissa (esim. ei pienikapasiteettisia Pendolinoja Rantaradalla tai Tampere - Helsinki - välillä)Turku - Tampere - Helsinki - kolmion junissa ohjausvaunut tai moottorivaunukalusto, Tampereella ja Kouvolassa suuntaa vaihtavilla junilla ohjausvaunut.Taajamajunaliikenteen hoito rationaalisesti eli kaluston optimaalinen käyttö esim. tasatuntitahdilla.Pysähdysten lisääminen matkustajamäärän lisäämiseksi.Voitto käytetään tappion kattamiseen.Ongelmana Kerava - Lahti - oikoradassa on, että se ei juurikaan palvele rationalisointia, muuten kuin nopeuttamalla Kouvolan, Joensuun ja Kuopion suunnan kaukojunia.

----------


## JE

> Olet varmasti oikeassa siinä, että oikorata on vain tekosyy yöjunista luopumiseksi. 
> 
> Silti se on VIRALLINEN syy yöjunien lopettamiseen.


Ei olisi ensimmäinen kerta kun virallinen syy on tekosyy. Surullista kyllä.




> Riippumatta siitä, mikä on Kerava - Lahti - oikoradan todellinen hyöty tai haitta, siitä on tullut Suomen täysin väärän rautatiepolitiikan suurin keppihevonen, jolla perustellaan sekä tarpeellisten henkilöjunavuorojen lakkauttaminen sekä VR Oy:n monopolin perusteella ajaman liikenteen tukeminen.


Suurin ongelma VR Osakeyhtiön politiikassa ei edes ole siinä, miten liikennettä nyt hoidetaan, vaan yhtiön tavoitteettomuus toimintansa kehittämisessä. Rautatiet ajetaan ja on jossain määrin jo ajettu noidankehään, jossa askel askeleelta ajaudutaan suurempiin ja suurempiin vaikeuksiin.




> Luotettava kalustoSoveltuva kalusto eri vuoroissa (esim. ei pienikapasiteettisia Pendolinoja Rantaradalla tai Tampere - Helsinki - välillä)Turku - Tampere - Helsinki - kolmion junissa ohjausvaunut tai moottorivaunukalusto, Tampereella ja Kouvolassa suuntaa vaihtavilla junilla ohjausvaunut.Taajamajunaliikenteen hoito rationaalisesti eli kaluston optimaalinen käyttö esim. tasatuntitahdilla.Pysähdysten lisääminen matkustajamäärän lisäämiseksi.Voitto käytetään tappion kattamiseen.


Näillä toimilla asiat varmasti olisivat paremmassa kunnossa. Muutama kommentti:
Pendolino olisi kannattanut jättää kokonaan hankkimatta, tai hankkia sitä vain muutama juna jos tuo konsepti kerran statussymbolina on korvaamatonOhjausvaunujen puuttuminen on osoitus siitä, ettei VR ole kiinnostunut veturikierron rationalisoinnista, vaikka juuri sitä käytetään perusteena henkilö- ja tavarapuolen pitämiselle samassa yhtiössä (muista pohjoismaista poiketen). En ole vaatimassa VR:n pilkontaa, mutta ohjausvaunuja kylläkin.Pysähdyksiä voisi lisätä ainakin silloin kun aikataulut sen sallivat. Nythän usein jätetään pysähtymättä vain koska tietty pysähdys ei kuulu esim. Pendolinon tai IC:n "konseptiin".

----------


## kouvo

> Miten Karjala ja Savo menettivät, kun matka-aika lyheni esimerkiksi Imatralle puoli tuntia ja Mikkeliin 30 tai yli?


Tässä nyt et tietysti taaskaan ota huomioon suhteellisuutta. Karjala ja Savo olisivat hyötyneet enemmän jos oikorata olisi linjattu Itä-Suomeen suorempaa reittiä. Nykyisen linjauksen suurin hyötyjä on Lahden seutu, joka luonnollisesti olisi menettänyt suhteellista hyötyään huomattavasti jos oikorata olisi vedetty suorempaa reittiä Itä-Suomeen. Henk.koht. olen sitä mieltä että valtio rakentelee sen verran harvoin uusia ratoja, että linjaus olisi tullut valita sen mukaan missä huomattavasti suurempi alue ja väkimäärä pääsee nauttimaan paremmasta palvelusta. Lahden oikoradalla ja kehäradalla on yhteistä se, että valtio on sijoittanut rahansa hyvin suppean alueen eduksi, vaikka vaihtoehtoina olisivat olleet hankkeet, jotka olisivat hyödyttäneet huomattavasti suurempaa osaa valtakunnasta. Lobbauksella lienee ollut suuri rooli valinnoissa.

----------


## Kolli

Enpä usko, että asia on noin simppeli.
Vaihtoehtojahan oli oikoradan suhteen kaksi: Kerava-Lahti tai sitten Porvoo-Kouvola. Porvoo-Kouvola olisi nopeuttanut eniten Karjalan liikennettä ja mahdollistanut (luultavasti lähijunat Hki-Porvoo-välille). Tätä vastustettiin tottakai Lahdessa ja Hämeessä, koska vaihtoyhteydet itäänpäin huononisivat. Eli Riihimäeltä pitäisi ensin ottaa taajamajuna Kouvolaan. Kouvolan seudulla Lahden oikorataa kannatettiin, mutta tottakai Porvoon reittiä pidettiin parempana. Alkuperäinen HELEMI-rata olisi ollut nykyisen oikoradan jatke Heinolan kautta Mikkeliin, tätä vaihtoehtoa kannatatettiin Savossa, mutta vastustettiin Kouvolassa, koska Kouvolan pelättiin menettävän merkitystä. Lisäksi Kouvolasta olisi pitänyt järjestää taajamajuna Mikkeliin tai Kuopioon asti, koska Kouvolasta ei kannata mennä Lahteen vaihtamaan junaa. Porvoo-Kouvola-vaihtoehdossa Lahti olisi taas jäänyt aika mottiin.

Suora rata Kouvolaan ei myöskään olisi mennyt lentoaseman kautta, ja se olisi ollut ongelma. Kouvolan vaihtoehto oli myös kallein.Lentoasemalta rata olisi sitten ammuttu Porvooseen jättitunnelissa. Sitten olisi pitänyt tehdä erillinen tunneli vielä Tuusulaan, jotta saadaan yhteys pääradalle Tampereen ja Vaasan suuntaan.

Eli kyseessä oli loppupeleissä monimutkainen paketti, josta hyötyivät kaikki, mutta ainoa, joka menetti, (vaikkakin vähän) oli Riihimäki. Tampereen yhteydet tietysti hiukan huononivat itään ylimääräisen vaihdon takia.

Lopputulos on mielestäni ihan hyvä: matkat nopeutuivat koko Itä-Suomessa, kukaan ei menettänyt mitään idässä ja kaikki vaihtoehdot tulevaisuudelle ovat auki, nimenomaan se paljon puhuttu lentoasemapikajunakin.

Myönnettäköön, että Lahti sai ehkä näkyvimmän edun, mutta mielestäni se ei tässä kokonaistarkastelussa ole huutava vääryys.

----------


## Elmo Allen

> Tässä nyt et tietysti taaskaan ota huomioon suhteellisuutta. Karjala ja Savo olisivat hyötyneet enemmän jos oikorata olisi linjattu Itä-Suomeen suorempaa reittiä. Nykyisen linjauksen suurin hyötyjä on Lahden seutu, joka luonnollisesti olisi menettänyt suhteellista hyötyään huomattavasti jos oikorata olisi vedetty suorempaa reittiä Itä-Suomeen.


Millä tavoin olisi ollut parempi, jos olisi rakennettu hanke, jonka kannattavuus olisi ollut kokonaisuutena heikompi ja olisi lisäksi aiheuttanut merkittävää haittaa hankkeen piiriin kuuluvista kaupunkiseuduista suurimmalle? Voisin ymmärtää asian, jos Kouvolan vaihtoehto olisi ollut hyötysummaltaan suurempi, mutta näin ei ollut. En näe mitään muuta syytä kuin kateuden Lahtea kohtaan puolustaa Kouvolan vaihtoehtoa. Suomessa taitaa olla aina kiellettyä toteuttaa hankkeita, jotka hyödyttävät naapuria vähän enemmän kuin itseäsi. Siksi joukkoliikenteenkin kai pitää jarrutella autoliikenteen seassa, koska olisihan se hirveää, jos bussilla pääsisi nopeammin kuin autolla; ei niin väliä sillä, että silloin autoilija itsekin pääsisi nopeammin.

Kun ratahankkeet aina hyödyttävät vain rajallista määrää ihmisiä ja jättävät muut hyödyttä, millä muilla argumenteilla muka voi puolueettomasti päättää kuin sillä, että minkä vaihtoehdon hyödyt ovat kokonaisuutena suurimmat? Millä perusteella juuri lahtelaisten olisi kiellettyä hyötyä hankkeesta ja kouvolalaisten ja lappeenrantalaisten yms. tulisi saada suurempi hyöty lahtelaisten kustannuksella?




> Vaihtoehtojahan oli oikoradan suhteen kaksi: Kerava-Lahti tai sitten Porvoo-Kouvola.


En valitettavasti muista enää tarkkaan eikä selvityksiä taida löytyä netistä, mutta mielestäni vaihtoehtoina olivat Kerava-Lahti-*Mikkeli* ja *Kerava*-Kouvola, ei (Tapanila-)Porvoo-Kouvola, joka on ollut aina Heli-radan hankkeita, ei ns. oikoradan. Nämä kaksi olivat siis ne, joiden h/k-suhteita tarkasteltiin ja Kerava-Mikkelin oli parempi. Lopulta päätettiin toistaiseksi rakentaa vain Kerava-Lahti-osuus. En tiedä, mutta uskoisin, että hankkeen sen pätkän h/k-suhde on vieläkin korkeampi ja vaarana on, ettei Mikkelin pätkää koskaan tehdä, koska hyödyt ovat paljon pienemmät.

----------


## kouvo

> Millä tavoin olisi ollut parempi, jos olisi rakennettu hanke, jonka kannattavuus olisi ollut kokonaisuutena heikompi ja olisi lisäksi aiheuttanut merkittävää haittaa hankkeen piiriin kuuluvista kaupunkiseuduista suurimmalle? Voisin ymmärtää asian, jos Kouvolan vaihtoehto olisi ollut hyötysummaltaan suurempi, mutta näin ei ollut. En näe mitään muuta syytä kuin kateuden Lahtea kohtaan puolustaa Kouvolan vaihtoehtoa.


No, sillä tavoin, että oikorata nyt sattui olemaan valtakunnallinen hanke, jonka ensisijaisena tarkoituksena ei suinkaan ollut kehittää lähijunaliikennettä Helsingin ja Lahden välillä. Se, että suosittiin hankkeen piiriin kuuluvista kaupunkiseuduista ainoastaan suurinta aiheutti sen, että mm. Kuopion -, Mikkelin -, Lappeenrannan - ja Joensuun kaupunkiseuduilta riistettiin nopeammat yhteydet, jotka olisivat mahdollistuneet suoremmalla linjauksella. Puhumattakaan Pietarin yhteyksistä ja siitä että lähijunaliikenteen kehittymiselle olisi ollut huomattavasti paremmat lähtökohdat välillä Hki-Porvoo kuin välillä Hki-Lahti.





> Kun ratahankkeet aina hyödyttävät vain rajallista määrää ihmisiä ja jättävät muut hyödyttä, millä muilla argumenteilla muka voi puolueettomasti päättää kuin sillä, että minkä vaihtoehdon hyödyt ovat kokonaisuutena suurimmat? Millä perusteella juuri lahtelaisten olisi kiellettyä hyötyä hankkeesta ja kouvolalaisten ja lappeenrantalaisten yms. tulisi saada suurempi hyöty lahtelaisten kustannuksella?


Nädäkseni pääosin valtiorahoitteisissa ratahankkeissa pääsääntönä tulisi pitää sitä, että linjaukset vedetään sitä kautta missä hankkeesta hyötyvien rajallisten ihmisten määrä on suurempi kuin muissa linjausvaihtoehdoissa.

----------


## petteri

> Nähdäkseni pääosin valtiorahoitteisissa ratahankkeissa pääsääntönä tulisi pitää sitä, että linjaukset vedetään sitä kautta missä hankkeesta hyötyvien rajallisten ihmisten määrä on suurempi kuin muissa linjausvaihtoehdoissa.


Lahden oikorata oli merkittävästi halvempi kuin rata Porvoon kautta Kouvolaan. Lisäksi oikorata on lisännyt junaliikenteen suosiota paljon. Sekä lähi- että kaukoliikenteessä. Lahden parempi integraatio Helsingin seutuun on suuri etu.

Lahden linjaus on erittäin onnistunut ja sen kustannus-hyöty suhde on parempi kuin olisi aikaansaatu linjauksella Kouvolan kautta.

----------


## Elmo Allen

> Nädäkseni pääosin valtiorahoitteisissa ratahankkeissa pääsääntönä tulisi pitää sitä, että linjaukset vedetään sitä kautta missä hankkeesta hyötyvien rajallisten ihmisten määrä on suurempi kuin muissa linjausvaihtoehdoissa.


Et voi ainoastaan laskea hyötyvien ihmisten määrää. Myös hyödyn suuruus merkitsee. Kouvolan linjauksen lisähyöty tuolle ihmismäärälle olisi ollut kovin vähäinen verrattuna sen aiheuttamaan haittaan (tai hyödyn saamatta jäämiseen) lahtelaisille.

----------


## kouvo

> Lahden oikorata oli merkittävästi halvempi kuin rata Porvoon kautta Kouvolaan.


Osittain totta. Mutta tilanne ei näyttäydykkään enää samassa valossa jos hintalappuun lisättäisiin myös osuus Lahti-Mikkeli, joka tekisi liikenteellisesti Lahtivaihtoehdon suorempaa linjausta paremmaksi, tosin ainoastaan savonradan osalta, Karjalan ja Pietarin yhteydet jäsivät edelleen heikommiksi kuin suoremmassa linjauksessa.




> Lahden linjaus on erittäin onnistunut ja sen kustannus-hyöty suhde on parempi kuin olisi aikaansaatu linjauksella Kouvolan kautta.


Josta päästäänkin ketjun varsinaiseen aiheeseen. Lobbaamalla saadaan laskelmiin ujutettua sellaista kustannus/hyöty-dataa, että toivottu hanke näyttää erinomaisen kannattavalta muihin vaihtoehtoihin nähden. Tässä suhteessa Lahdessa on onnistuttu.

----------


## Kolli

Mikä olisi sitten ollut se oikea linjaus?

----------


## Elmo Allen

> Lobbaamalla saadaan laskelmiin ujutettua sellaista kustannus/hyöty-dataa, että toivottu hanke näyttää erinomaisen kannattavalta muihin vaihtoehtoihin nähden. Tässä suhteessa Lahdessa on onnistuttu.


Tällaisia syytöksiä on toki tällä foorumilla esitetty monista muista hankkeista, mutten vielä Lahden oikoradasta ole moista kuullut. Voinet varmaan valaista itse tätä asiaa tarkemmin?

----------


## kouvo

> Tällaisia syytöksiä on toki tällä foorumilla esitetty monista muista hankkeista, mutten vielä Lahden oikoradasta ole moista kuullut. Voinet varmaan valaista itse tätä asiaa tarkemmin?


Luonnollisestikkaan en ole osallistunut mahdollisille hiihtoretkille ja saunailtoihin, mitä oikoratahankkeeseen on saattanut kytkeytyä, joten mahdollisuuteni valaista asiaa ovat rajalliset ja perustuvat näin ollen varsin vahvasti omaan spekulaatiooni.

Vaikka kyseessä ei nyt varsinaisesti ole mikään valtakunnan ykkösmedia, niin oheinen linkki antaa mielestäni tiettyä pohjaa väitteelle Lahden voimakkaasta lobbauksesta oikoradan linjauksen suhteen. http://www.uusilahti.com/puheenaihee...y=1&story=2194

----------


## Hartsa

> Pysähdysten lisääminen matkustajamäärän lisäämiseksi.


VR:n kanta pysähdyksiin on täysin päinvastainen. VR:n mielestä matkustajamäärät lisääntyvät jos junalla pääsee nopeasti suurista kaupungeista toisiin kaupunkeihin.

Taajamajunien pysähdyksiäkin on vähennetty. Esimerkiksi Riihimäen ja Tampereen välillä on ennen ollut paljon enemmän asemia kuin nykyään. Luulen, että matkustajamäärät nousisivat jos juna pysähtyisi useammalla asemalla. Matkustajien joukossa on varmasti niitäkin jotka lopettaisivat junalla kulkemisen matkan hidastumisen vuoksi jos pysähdyksiä lisättäisiin mutta luulen että uusilta asemilta tulisi moninkertaisesti enemmän matkustajia. Tämä on siis minun arvaukseni.

----------


## kemkim

> VR:n kanta pysähdyksiin on täysin päinvastainen. VR:n mielestä matkustajamäärät lisääntyvät jos junalla pääsee nopeasti suurista kaupungeista toisiin kaupunkeihin.


VR:n kanta on järkevä siinä mielessä, että näin on saatu junaliikenne menestyväksi ja paljon uusia matkustajia sille. Riihimäen ja Lahden välillä on jo kahden vuoden ajan ollut tunnin välein paikallisjunatarjontaa, joka pysähtyykin lukuisilla asemilla, mutta eipä se mitään suuria matkustajamääriä ole kerännyt tiheydestään huolimatta. Paikallisjunaliikenne Helsingin seudulla menestyy siksi, että keskustassa on ruuhkia ja niukasti parkkipaikkoja. Siellä josta ruuhkat puuttuvat, on vaikea saada matkustajia junaan, jos autoilukin on sujuvaa. Kaukojunan mahdollisuus kilpailla nopeudessa on paljon parempi pitkillä pysähdysväleillä, joissa voidaan kiihdyttää suuriin vauhteihin. Paikallisjunaa taas on vaikeaa saada henkilöautoa nopeammaksi, kun henkilöautoille on nopeita valtateitä käytössä. 

Lisäksi junaliikenteen keskittämistä suurten kaupunkien välille puoltaa myös se, että näissä kaupungeissa on jo valmiiksi paljon paikallisliikenteen käyttäjiä ja näille on luontevaa valita julkinen liikenne myös pidemmälle matkatessa. Jokapäiväiseen autoiluun tottuneille pienempien kaupunkien asukkaille kynnys on paljon suurempi valita juna kulkuvälineeksi.

----------


## Elmo Allen

> Luonnollisestikkaan en ole osallistunut mahdollisille hiihtoretkille ja saunailtoihin, mitä oikoratahankkeeseen on saattanut kytkeytyä, joten mahdollisuuteni valaista asiaa ovat rajalliset ja perustuvat näin ollen varsin vahvasti omaan spekulaatiooni.


Antamasi linkki kertoo, että Lahden seudulla ollaan siis lobattu merkittävästi Lahden oikoradan puolesta. Totta kai, ei olisi järkevää olla hiljaakaan. Tuosta on kuitenkin pitkä matka vielä siihen, että oltaisiin tarkoitushakuisesti vääristelty hankkeiden vertailua ja rakennettu lopulta epäedullisempi hanke. On eri asia puhua hankkeista hiihtoretkillä ja voidella päättäjiä toteuttamaan epäedullisia hankkeita. Et ole vielä saanut esitettyä argumentteja sen puolesta, että Lahden oikorata olisi rakennettu Kouvolan radan sijaan lahtelaisten lobbauksen ansiosta, vaan kaikki on omien spekulaatioidesi varassa. Kaikki faktatieto puhuu kuitenkin sen puolesta, että se oli lopulta myös kaikkein paras vaihtoehto. Todennäköisesti ilman lahtelaisten aktiivisuutta ei olisi rakennettu yhtään uutta rataa, vaan tuloksena olisi ollut ehkä pääradan lisäraide Riihimäelle ja radan nopeuden nosto siitä eteenpäin. Rata Keravalta Kouvolaan olisi ollut kovin epätodennäköinen vaihtoehto ja rata Porvoon kautta Kouvolaan vieläkin epätodennäköisempi.

Edelleenkin: miksi ihmeessä olisi pitänyt rakentaa kokonaisuutena epäedullisempi ja kalliimpi vaihtoehto, jossa merkittävät matka-aikahyödyt Lahteen olisivat jääneet saamatta? Sehän se vasta olisi ollut lobbaustyön mestarinäyte.

----------


## Teme444

> Itse sanoisin että pääsyyllinen itä-Suomen yöjunavuorojen matkustajamäärien hiipumiselle ovat halvat lennot, halvemmaksi ja helpommaksi muuttunut autoilu (valtateiden 5 ja 6 muuttaminen pitkiltä matkoilta moottoritieksi) ja osittain myös tietoverkot sekä ylipäänsä kulutustottumusten muutokset.


Onhan tää vanha ketju, mutta sattui nyt vasta silmiini tämä kohta. Elikkäs noista teistä kysyisin. Tiedän, että pätkä VT5:sta on moottoritie Kuopion kohdalla, mutta onko se moottoritietä mistään muualta. Se kun lähtee kuitenkin vasta Lusista ja päätyy Sodankylään. Lisäksi VT 6 on jonkin matkaa (alle 10 km) moottoritietä Lappeenrannassa ja about samanverran Imatralla, mutta onko sekään muualla moottoritietä?




> Itse toivon että oikorata lisäisi kiinnostusta junamatkustamiseen itä-Suomeen, ja että VR edes hinnoittelisi matkaliput maltillisesti.


Noista matkustusmuodoista sanoisin vielä, että ei lennot kovinkaan halpoja ole sinällään. Suhteessa ne toki on halpoja, mutta syy siihen on lähinnä siinä, että junamatkustamine on suhteettoman kallista. Raiteille tarvittaisiin muitakin operaattoreita kuin VR pitämään hinnat kurissa, joskaan VR ei pidä hukata mihinkään.

----------


## kouvo

> Antamasi linkki kertoo, että Lahden seudulla ollaan siis lobattu merkittävästi Lahden oikoradan puolesta. Totta kai, ei olisi järkevää olla hiljaakaan. Tuosta on kuitenkin pitkä matka vielä siihen, että oltaisiin tarkoitushakuisesti vääristelty hankkeiden vertailua ja rakennettu lopulta epäedullisempi hanke.


Sitähän se lobbaaminen on, että korostetaan suosikkihankkeen hyötyjä ja vähätellään kustannuksia sekä vastaavasti pyritään esittämään kilpaileva hanke epäedullisessa valossa.




> On eri asia puhua hankkeista hiihtoretkillä ja voidella päättäjiä toteuttamaan epäedullisia hankkeita. Et ole vielä saanut esitettyä argumentteja sen puolesta, että Lahden oikorata olisi rakennettu Kouvolan radan sijaan lahtelaisten lobbauksen ansiosta, vaan kaikki on omien spekulaatioidesi varassa.


Mikäli et hyväksy lähteeksi antaamaani linkkiä, niin sille ei sitten mahda mitään. Omasta mielestäni kyseessä on selvästi argumentti sen puolesta, että oikoradan linjaukseen on vaikuttanut vahvasti lahtelaisten lobbaus. 




> Edelleenkin: miksi ihmeessä olisi pitänyt rakentaa kokonaisuutena epäedullisempi ja kalliimpi vaihtoehto, jossa merkittävät matka-aikahyödyt Lahteen olisivat jääneet saamatta? Sehän se vasta olisi ollut lobbaustyön mestarinäyte.


Vaihtoehtojen edullisuudesta/epäedullisuudesta kokonaisuuden kannalta on toki myös vastakkaisia näkemyksiä. Tässä esim. netistä löytynyt mielenkiintoinen keskustelunpätkä Lappeenrannan suunnalta: http://www2.lut.fi/~kotimaki/rail/ne...t/Kotima12.txt ja http://www2.lut.fi/~kotimaki/rail/ne...t/Kotima13.txt

----------


## Elmo Allen

> Sitähän se lobbaaminen on, että korostetaan suosikkihankkeen hyötyjä ja vähätellään kustannuksia sekä vastaavasti pyritään esittämään kilpaileva hanke epäedullisessa valossa. -- Omasta mielestäni kyseessä on selvästi argumentti sen puolesta, että oikoradan linjaukseen on vaikuttanut vahvasti lahtelaisten lobbaus.


Niin perusteellisia kuin perusteettomia hankkeita lobataan voimakkaasti. Se, että on rakennettu hanke, jota on lobattu, ei vielä todista mitään siitä, onko hanke rakennettu perusteettomasti. Hyväkin hanke saattaa joskus olla varjossa, josta se pitää nostaa. Aluepolitiikkaa tehdään koko ajan, ja tie- ja ratarahoja jaetaan hyvin erilaisin perustein ympäri Suomea. Uskonkin, että lahtelaisten tärkein kehu omassa lobbauksessaan on, että saivat hyvän ratahankkeen sen sijaan, että raha olisi valunut aivan muualle päin Suomea. En usko, että kyseessä on niinkään onnistunut lobbaus Kouvolaa vastaan kuin omaan maakuntaan yleensäkin. Silloin vastakkain on useita hankkeita, jotka eivät ole toistensa vaihtoehtoja, mutta taistelevat yhteisistä niukoista määrärahoista. Se, jos Lahden vaihtoehtoa ei ollut tutkittu aikaisemmin ja lahtelaiset ovat sen saaneet oman lobbauksensa ansiosta yleensäkin selvitettyä, on vain yksipuolisesti hyvä asia.

Lobbaamisen ei tarvitse sisältää toisen vaihtoehdon vääristelyä. Lobbaaminen voi olla myös vain sitä, että kerrotaan myös muita näkökantoja vaikutuksista. Esimerkiksi joukkoliikennehankkeiden lobbaaminen sillä perusteella, että ne lopulta hyödyttävät myös autoilua enemmän kuin tiehankkeet. Tällainen ajattelutapa vain ei ole vallallaan, joten sitä täytyisi lobata. Aivan yhtä hyvin lahtelaiset voivat, saavat ja pitääkin puhua sen puolesta, mitä juuri he hyötyisivät hankkeesta ja miksi se voisi olla kokonaisuudenkin kannalta parasta. Jollei sitä tehdä Kouvolassa tai Joensuussa, ei siellä koeta hanketta riittävän tärkeäksi. Lobbaus ei ole sama asia kuin hyvä veli -järjestelmät ja korruptio.




> Vaihtoehtojen edullisuudesta/epäedullisuudesta kokonaisuuden kannalta on toki myös vastakkaisia näkemyksiä. Tässä esim. netistä löytynyt mielenkiintoinen keskustelunpätkä Lappeenrannan suunnalta: http://www2.lut.fi/~kotimaki/rail/ne...t/Kotima12.txt ja http://www2.lut.fi/~kotimaki/rail/ne...t/Kotima13.txt


Tämä oli vihdoin ensimmäinen argumentti, jossa yritetään perustellakin jotain. Mutta keskustelun jatkamiseksi pitäisi saada käsiin se alkuperäinen oikoratojen vertailukin, jossa Kerava-Lahti-Mikkeli todettiin Kouvolan oikorataa kannattavammaksi. Vasta sitten voidaan keskustella, onko se tehty perusteettomasti. Tuossa linkkaamassasi keskustelussa on tehty monia oletuksia ja yksinkertaistuksia, jotka saattavat johtaa väärään tulokseen verrattuna työhön, jossa on käytetty oikeata lähtödataa ja laskettu muutenkin kuin tikkuaskin kanteen.

----------


## kouvo

> En usko, että kyseessä on niinkään onnistunut lobbaus Kouvolaa vastaan kuin omaan maakuntaan yleensäkin. Silloin vastakkain on useita hankkeita, jotka eivät ole toistensa vaihtoehtoja, mutta taistelevat yhteisistä niukoista määrärahoista.


Tässä nimenomaisessa hankkeessa (oikorata) nyt kuitenkin oli kyseessä linjausten osalta täysin vaihtoehtoiset hankkeet, jossa toisen toteuttaminen plokkasi toisen toteuttamismahdollisuudet täysin, tai no ainakin hyvin pitkäksi aikaa, kun otetaan huomioon se kuinka harvoin tämän kokoluokan ratahankkeita valtakunnassa toteutetaan.




> Aivan yhtä hyvin lahtelaiset voivat, saavat ja pitääkin puhua sen puolesta, mitä juuri he hyötyisivät hankkeesta ja miksi se voisi olla kokonaisuudenkin kannalta parasta. Jollei sitä tehdä Kouvolassa tai Joensuussa, ei siellä koeta hanketta riittävän tärkeäksi.


Lahtelaisilla on täysi oikeus lobata hyödylliseksi kokemansa hankkeen puolesta. Tässä tapauksessa ovat onnistuneetkin huomattavasti paremmin kuin suurin osa oikoradan vaikutuspiirissä olevista pitäjistä. Toinen asia on se, että vaikka Savon ja Karjalan kunnat ovat jättäneet edunvalvontansa retuperälle kyseessä olevassa asiassa, niin kokonaisuuden kannalta alueiden asukkaiden ja yritysten näkökulmasta paras vaihtoehto tuskin on toteutunut. Sanottakoon nyt vielä, että oletettavasti nykyisen linjauksen valintaan vaikutti osaltaan myös kymenlaaksolaisten nokittelu HELIstä.





> Mutta keskustelun jatkamiseksi pitäisi saada käsiin se alkuperäinen oikoratojen vertailukin, jossa Kerava-Lahti-Mikkeli todettiin Kouvolan oikorataa kannattavammaksi.


Selailisin itsekin kyseisen läpyskän mielellään läpi.




> Tuossa linkkaamassasi keskustelussa on tehty monia oletuksia ja yksinkertaistuksia, jotka saattavat johtaa väärään tulokseen verrattuna työhön, jossa on käytetty oikeata lähtödataa ja laskettu muutenkin kuin tikkuaskin kanteen.


Kun rata on vasta paperilla, niin viralliset selvityksetkin perustuvat vahvasti olettamuksiin. Itse en lähtisi suoralta kädeltä tyrmäämään ajatuksia, joita ei ole "asiantuntijatahojen" leimoilla ja puumerkeillä varustettuna ajettu neliväripainosta maailmaan viralliseksi totuudeksi.

----------


## Epa

Oikoradan jatkaminen Lahdesta Heinolan kautta Mikkeliin heijastuisi Savonlinnan junien käyttöön. Mikäli pendolino ehtii noin kahdessa tunnissa Helsingistä Mikkeliin, kiertänee yhä harvempi matkustaja enää Parikkalan kautta Savonlinnaan. Mikkelin ja Savonlinnan välisen bussiliikenteen ja yksityisautoilun merkitys tältä kannalta kasvaisi. Toisaalta nykymuodossaan Parikkalan ja Savonlinnan välin junat keräävät runsaasti alueen sisäistä kysyntää, joten paikallisjunien tarve säilynee.

Lahdessa elävöittäisin konsertti- ja kongressimatkailua jatkamalla Salpausselän kisaraidetta kaupunkiraitiotienä Sibeliustalolle. Kevyelle liikenteelle jäisi raiteesta huolimatta runsaasti virkistyksellistä tilaa Jalkarannantien ja Vesijärven entiselle aseman välille. Raitiotien myötä Helsingistä pääsisi tunnissa laivaristeilylle Päijänteen vesistöön tai venesatamaan omalle alukselle. 

Läheinen Kartanon alue eli käytännössä linja-autoaseman kenttä aiotaan alustavasti uudisrakentaa, jolloin liikenneväyliäkin muunnettaisiin nykyisestä. Jos maanpintaa avataan laajasti, voisi samalla rakentaa kaupunkiraitiotien sivuraiteen nykyiselle linja-autoasemalle. Lahden matkakeskus palvelisi tällöin lähi- ja kaukoliikennettä hajautettuna.

----------


## kemkim

> Oikoradan jatkaminen Lahdesta Heinolan kautta Mikkeliin heijastuisi Savonlinnan junien käyttöön. Mikäli pendolino ehtii noin kahdessa tunnissa Helsingistä Mikkeliin, kiertänee yhä harvempi matkustaja enää Parikkalan kautta Savonlinnaan. Mikkelin ja Savonlinnan välisen bussiliikenteen ja yksityisautoilun merkitys tältä kannalta kasvaisi. Toisaalta nykymuodossaan Parikkalan ja Savonlinnan välin junat keräävät runsaasti alueen sisäistä kysyntää, joten paikallisjunien tarve säilynee.


Jatkossahan olisi jonkinlaisia suunnitelmia avata uudelleen junareitti Pieksämäeltä Savonlinnaan. Matka-ajaltaan voi kiertämisestä huolimatta olla kilpailukykyinen bussiyhteyteen Mikkelistä Savonlinnaan. Oikoradan jatke Heinolan kautta Mikkeliin olisi kyllä ehdottoman kannatettava.

Idän suunnan liikenteen nopeuttamiseen näkisin nykytilanteessa järkeväksi rakentaa radan Helsingistä Porvoon, Loviisan ja Kotkan kautta Luumäelle. Tästä Venäjän junat jatkaisivat Vainikkalan suuntaan ja Karjalan junat Joensuun suuntaan. Molemmat suunnat saisivat nopeusetua nykytilanteeseen nähden ja samalla Porvoo sekä Kotka pääsisivät nopeuden yhteyden päähän Helsingistä. 

Porvoossa aseman voisi louhia kaupungin keskustan alle, kun taas Kotkassa Kyminlinna voisi olla luonteva paikka asemalle, sillä siitä on vaihtoyhteys junalla Kotkan keskustaan sekä Kouvolan suuntaan. Lisäksi se on valtateiden risteyskohta, valtatie Kotkan keskustasta Kouvolan suuntaan sekä itä-länsi -valtatie 7 risteävät Kyminlinnassa. 

Porvoossa yksi ratkaisu voisi tietysti olla, että paikallisjunat kulkisivat Porvoon keskustasta Keravalle ja sieltä Helsinkiin. Näiltä junilta olisi vaihtoyhteys Porvoon keskustan ulkopuolella olevalle pikajunien asemalle, josta junat suuntaisivat suoraan rantaa pitkin Helsinkiin ja Kotkan suuntiin.

----------


## Kolli

Savon Sanomat 16.9-2008



> Etelä-Savo pyyhkii oikoradan kaavastaan
> 
> 
> Mikkeli
> 
> Martti Ripaoja
> 
> Etelä-Savon maakuntakaavaan ei todennäköisesti tule varausta pitkään haaveissa pyörineelle Lahden ja Mikkelin väliselle rataoikaisulle. Maakuntahallitus teki maanantaina linjaratkaisun ratahankkeesta luopumisesta.
> 
> ...

----------


## Jouni Seilonen

> Toisaalta nykymuodossaan Parikkalan ja Savonlinnan välin junat keräävät runsaasti alueen sisäistä kysyntää, joten paikallisjunien tarve säilynee.


Kun taajamajunien määrää Parikkalan ja Savonlinnan välillä radikaalisti lisättiin, väheni linja-autovuorojen määrä jotakuinkin yhtä radikaalisti.  Tämän seurauksena kyydin tarjonta väheni radikaalisti siellä, missä taajamajuna ei pysähdy.  Mielestäni olisi tarpeellista, että taajamajuna pysähtyisi myös ainakin Putikon ja Särkisalmen (pienissä) taajamissa.

----------


## kemkim

> Savon Sanomat 16.9-2008


Jos idän suunnan liikenteelle aiotaan kerran rakentaa uusi oikorata Porvoosta Kouvolaan ja nykyinen Lahden oikorata jäisi vain Lahden seudun tarpeisiin, niin luulisi yksiraiteisen ratkaisun riittäneen tähän tarkoitukseen? Tilanne on tietysti eri, jos uusi oikorata tehdään suurelle nopeudelle ja se alkaa hoitaa matkustajaliikennettä ja tavaraliikenne kulkee Lahden kautta jatkossa.

----------


## kouvo

> Jos idän suunnan liikenteelle aiotaan kerran rakentaa uusi oikorata Porvoosta Kouvolaan ja nykyinen Lahden oikorata jäisi vain Lahden seudun tarpeisiin, niin luulisi yksiraiteisen ratkaisun riittäneen tähän tarkoitukseen?


Niinpä, tai jopa 0-raiteisen. Oikoradan linjauksen olisi voinut jo alunperin toteuttaa oikein, niin ei tarvitsisi lapioida niukkoja raideliikennerahoja päällekäisiin hankkeisiin.

----------


## Ville O. Turunen

> Savon Sanomat 16.9-2008...


Tämähän on mielenkiintoista. Käy nyt sitten juuri kuten Kouvolan oikoradan kannattajat aikanaan arvelivatkin: oikorata Kouvolan takia tehdään joka tapauksessa idän liikenteen takia. Elikkä Lahden oikorata jää turhaksi. Paitsi tietenkin Lahden ja Helsingin väliseen liikenteeseen. Mutta sitä varten ei olisi tarvittu nopeudelta 220 km/h ja akselipainolta 25 t rataa. Lähiliikenteelle olisi kelvannut ihan hyvin vaikkapa kombo 120 km/h ja 22,5 t. Ja sellainen rata olisi saatu paljon halvemmalla. Mutta kun se rata rakennettiin nimen omaan oikoradaksi eikä paikallisradaksi Helsingistä Lahteen. Jollainen on myös hyvä olla olemassa, ei sikseen. Että siis vikainvestointi oli.

Tavaraliikennehän voisi käyttää edelleenkin rataa Riihimäen kautta. Ja muistaakseni käyttää yhä koska vr ei halua maksaa oikoradan korkeampaa ratamaksua tavarajunista. Jos suora yhteys Helsinki - Kouvola rakennetaan, ei ole mitään syytä kierrättää Savon rataa ja Karjalan rataa kulkevia kaukojunia enää Lahden kautta. Mielestäni siinä tilanteessa tulisi perustaa kokonaan uusi kaukojunayhteys Tampere - Riihimäki - Lahti - Kouvola - Lappeenranta jotta poikittaisyhteydet ja Lahden yhteydet muualle Suomeen saataisiin tolalleen. (Ongelmaksi tulisi tietenkin Tampereen aseman kapasiteetti, mutta ainakaan aluksi tämän uuden junan ei tarvitsisi lähteä/saapua Tampereelle tasatunnilla ja jos lähiliikenteen takia tehdään uusi laituri ja raidepari lisää, voisi tämä uusi juna olla sovitettavissa tasatuntiinkin)

----------


## kemkim

> Mielestäni siinä tilanteessa tulisi perustaa kokonaan uusi kaukojunayhteys Tampere - Riihimäki - Lahti - Kouvola - Lappeenranta jotta poikittaisyhteydet ja Lahden yhteydet muualle Suomeen saataisiin tolalleen.


Muuten hyvä, mutta jatkaisin tätä junaa vielä Imatralle. Tampere-Pori -väliä taajaan suhaavat junathan voisi yhdistää niin, että syntyisi yhteys Porista Tampereen kautta Riihimäelle, Lahteen, Kouvolaan, Lappeenrantaan ja Imatralle. Nykyisin vaihtoyhteys Porista Lappeenrannan suuntaan on huono, vaihtoja on monia ja vaihtoajat ovat jopa tunnin kestoisia. Välillä ei ole edes kunnollisia bussivaihtoehtoja junalle.

Lahden oikorata ei jää turhaksi siltikään. Päivisin voidaan ajaa 3-vaunuisia IC2-junia täydellä vauhdilla suoraa rataa pitkin Lahteen. Näiden välissä ajettaisiin tiheästi Z-junia. Jos kaukoliikenne valtaosin poistuisi oikoradan varrelta, voitaisiin siihen tehdä tiheästi uusia seisakkeita ja taajamia, eivätkä kaukojunat estäisi tiheää paikallisjunatarjontaa. Näitä Z-junia voitaisiin jatkaa vuoroin Heinolaan ja Kouvolaan saakka.

Tulevaisuutta ajatellen Lahden oikorata on oiva mahdollisuus, jos mietitään sitä, että joskus rakennettaisiin rata Heinolasta Jyväskylään ja Jyväskylästä pohjoiseen Ouluun. Lahden oikorata on hyvä pohja nopealle liikenteelle tällä sektorilla, koska se on tehty korkeiden vaatimusten mukaisesti ja kapasiteettia riittää kaksiraiteisuuden ansiosta. Tämä rata helpottaisi painetta tavara- ja henkilöliikenteen osalta pääradalla. Pääradan seisakkeita voitaisiin jopa lisätä, koska etelän ja pohjoisen välinen nopea liikenne keskitettäisiin tälle uudelle suoralle radalle.

Jospa uusi Kouvolan oikorata rakennettaisiin erityisesti huippunopeita junia ajatellen, kevytrakenteiseksi ja lievemmillä geometriavaatimuksilla Ranskan TGV-ratojen tapaan? Tavarajunat ja hitaammat junat voisivat kulkea Lahden kautta, kun Kouvolan rata olisi varattu idän suunnan nopeaan liikenteeseen. Se voitasiin rakentaa Porvoosta itään yksiraiteiseksi kohtauspaikoilla varustettuna kulujen säästämiseksi. Porvooseen saakka rata olisi kaksiraiteinen työmatkajunien tiheän kulun varmistamiseksi. Jatkossa voitaisiin haluttaessa tehdä Porvoosta oma junahaara Loviisan kautta Kotkaan, jolloin kapasiteetti riittäisi edelleen Porvoon ja Helsingin välillä. Koska radan päätepiste olisi Kotka, voitaisiin junat ajaa aivan keskustaan saakka.

----------


## kouvo

> Lahden oikorata ei jää turhaksi siltikään. Päivisin voidaan ajaa 3-vaunuisia IC2-junia täydellä vauhdilla suoraa rataa pitkin Lahteen. Näiden välissä ajettaisiin tiheästi Z-junia. Jos kaukoliikenne valtaosin poistuisi oikoradan varrelta, voitaisiin siihen tehdä tiheästi uusia seisakkeita ja taajamia, eivätkä kaukojunat estäisi tiheää paikallisjunatarjontaa. Näitä Z-junia voitaisiin jatkaa vuoroin Heinolaan ja Kouvolaan saakka.
> 
> Tulevaisuutta ajatellen Lahden oikorata on oiva mahdollisuus, jos mietitään sitä, että joskus rakennettaisiin rata Heinolasta Jyväskylään ja Jyväskylästä pohjoiseen Ouluun. Lahden oikorata on hyvä pohja nopealle liikenteelle tällä sektorilla, koska se on tehty korkeiden vaatimusten mukaisesti ja kapasiteettia riittää kaksiraiteisuuden ansiosta. Tämä rata helpottaisi painetta tavara- ja henkilöliikenteen osalta pääradalla. Pääradan seisakkeita voitaisiin jopa lisätä, koska etelän ja pohjoisen välinen nopea liikenne keskitettäisiin tälle uudelle suoralle radalle.


Tässä tulevaisuuden visiossa on se huono puoli, että sen mahdollisen toteutumisen aikajänne on aivan liian pitkä perustelemaan oikoradan nykyistä linjausta. Paikallisliikenteen osalta Helsingin kolonialistiset suunnitelmat liittyvät enemmän ekspansioon kohti itää kuin pohjoista. Toisaalta kun tarkastellaan yhdyskuntarakenteita nykyisen "oikoradan" varren kuntien alueilla, voidaan varmaankin vetää johtopäätös, että uusia seisakkeita ei lähitulevaisuudessa ole tulossa.

Myös pohjoisen kaukoraideliikenteen Lahti-Jyväskylä-Oulu utopialinjauksen osalta tarkasteluaika on liian pitkä, jotta sen varjolla voitaisiin perustella nykyistä oikoradan linjausta, etenkin kun valtio kohdistaa parhaillaan merkittäviä panostuksia suurelta osin samaan tarpeeseen vastaavaan Seinäjoki-Oulu yhteyden parantamiseen.

----------


## ultrix

> Taajamajunien pysähdyksiäkin on vähennetty. Esimerkiksi Riihimäen ja Tampereen välillä on ennen ollut paljon enemmän asemia kuin nykyään.


Näin on, mutta Riihimäen ja Toijalan välillä seisakkeiden määrä on pysynyt viimeiset noin 30 vuotta vakiona. Muistaakseni joskus Iittalassa ei pysähtynyt henkilöjuna ollenkaan, sen sijaan sama juna (sähköjuna) pysähtyi Kuljussa tarvittaessa! Nykyään Kuljun piskuisessa asemakylässä ei pysähdytä, eikä asemasta ole enää mitään jäljellä, mutta Iittalassa on junapysähdys.

Toijalan ja Tampereen väliset työläisjunat, jotka pysähtyivät "joka maitolaiturilla" lakkautettiin keväällä 1988.




> Riihimäen ja Lahden välillä on jo kahden vuoden ajan ollut tunnin välein paikallisjunatarjontaa, joka pysähtyykin lukuisilla asemilla, mutta eipä se mitään suuria matkustajamääriä ole kerännyt tiheydestään huolimatta.


Huomaa, että VR:n kuukausilipulla ei pääse matkustamaan Lahden sisäisessä paikallisliikenteessä. Lahden rautatieasema ei ole ydinkeskustassa.

----------


## kemkim

> Toisaalta kun tarkastellaan yhdyskuntarakenteita nykyisen "oikoradan" varren kuntien alueilla, voidaan varmaankin vetää johtopäätös, että uusia seisakkeita ei lähitulevaisuudessa ole tulossa.


Valmius on ainakin yhdelle uudelle seisakkeelle Orimattilassa ja kunta on suunnitellutkin sinne uutta parin kymmenen tuhannen asukkaan taajamaa. Aika helppohan niitä seisakkeita on sinne lätkiä ja kaavoittaa maata, jos vain kunnat ovat halukkaita sellaiseen. Ei se eroa uuden asuinalueen suunnittelusta muuallekaan. Vielä moottoritie on lisähoukuttimena.

----------


## kouvo

> Valmius on ainakin yhdelle uudelle seisakkeelle Orimattilassa ja kunta on suunnitellutkin sinne uutta parin kymmenen tuhannen asukkaan taajamaa. Aika helppohan niitä seisakkeita on sinne lätkiä ja kaavoittaa maata, jos vain kunnat ovat halukkaita sellaiseen. Ei se eroa uuden asuinalueen suunnittelusta muuallekaan. Vielä moottoritie on lisähoukuttimena.


Teknisesti ei varmastikkaan ole mikään ongelma lätkiä uusia seisakkeita sinne tänne, mutta taloudelliset ja liikenteelliset realiteetit tulevat jossain vaiheessa vastaan. Orimattilassa esim. on noin 15 000 asukasta, joten parinkymmenentuhannen asukkaan "uuden kaupungin" rakentaminen kunnan alueelle ei ole ihan lähitulevaisuuden hankkeita.

----------


## PNu

> Käy nyt sitten juuri kuten Kouvolan oikoradan kannattajat aikanaan arvelivatkin: oikorata Kouvolan takia tehdään joka tapauksessa idän liikenteen takia. Elikkä Lahden oikorata jää turhaksi. Paitsi tietenkin Lahden ja Helsingin väliseen liikenteeseen.


Eihän Kouvolan oikoradan olennainen haittapuoli eli Lahden jääminen päärataverkosta sivuun muutu tulevaisuudessakaan miksikään. Lahti on Helsinki-Tampere-Oulun -linjan itäpuolelle jäävässä Suomessa suurin väestökeskittymä, joten luonnollisesti kaukojunat Helsingistä Kuopion ja Joensuun suuntiin kannattaa ajattaa sitä kautta.

Jos resursseja toista itärataa varten riittää, kannattanee se rakentaa Porvoon ja Kotkan kautta suoraan Pietariin. Tämä täydentäisi Suomen rataverkkoa huomattavasti Kouvolan oikorataa paremmin eikä kilpaile Lahden oikoradan kanssa kuin Venäjän liikenteen osalta. Tosin uuden itäradan toteutuminen vaatinee optimitapauksessakin ainakin 20 vuotta.

----------


## ultrix

> Teknisesti ei varmastikkaan ole mikään ongelma lätkiä uusia seisakkeita sinne tänne, mutta taloudelliset ja liikenteelliset realiteetit tulevat jossain vaiheessa vastaan. Orimattilassa esim. on noin 15 000 asukasta, joten parinkymmenentuhannen asukkaan "uuden kaupungin" rakentaminen kunnan alueelle ei ole ihan lähitulevaisuuden hankkeita.


Miksi ei? Sehän on kuitenkin osa Lahden kaupunginseutua ja Oikoradalla kytköksissä Helsingin seutuun, jolloin Hennan/Lähdemäen tytärkaupungista tulee Orimattilalle vähän sama kuin Martinlaakson radan varresta Vantaalle, joka taisi olla vielä Helsingin mlk kun rataa alettiin rakentaa. Ja M-rata tuplasi Vantaan asukasluvun, Hennan-Lähdemäen tytärkaupunki tekee tasan saman Orimattilalle. Lahden kaupunkiseudun kannalta kyseessä on uudesta aluekeskuksesta, jos nykyisiä ovat Lahden keskustan lisäksi mm. Orimattilan, Hollolan ja Nastolan keskustaajamat.

----------


## kouvo

> Eihän Kouvolan oikoradan olennainen haittapuoli eli Lahden jääminen päärataverkosta sivuun muutu tulevaisuudessakaan miksikään. Lahti on Helsinki-Tampere-Oulun -linjan itäpuolelle jäävässä Suomessa suurin väestökeskittymä, joten luonnollisesti kaukojunat Helsingistä Kuopion ja Joensuun suuntiin kannattaa ajattaa sitä kautta.


Luonnollisestikkaan Kuopion ja Joensuun suuntien kaukojunaliikennettä ei olisi alunperinkään kannattanut tarpeettomasti hidastaa kierrättämällä "oikorata" Lahden kautta.   




> Jos resursseja toista itärataa varten riittää, kannattanee se rakentaa Porvoon ja Kotkan kautta suoraan Pietariin. Tämä täydentäisi Suomen rataverkkoa huomattavasti Kouvolan oikorataa paremmin eikä kilpaile Lahden oikoradan kanssa kuin Venäjän liikenteen osalta. Tosin uuden itäradan toteutuminen vaatinee optimitapauksessakin ainakin 20 vuotta.


Resurssit olisi jo alunperin kannattanut suunnata oikean linjauksen hyväksi, niin ei tarvitsisi suunnitella päällekäisiä satojen miljoonien eurojen ratahankkeita. Todettakoon nyt vielä se, että Hki-Kotka-Venäjä linjaus osoittautui jo aikaisemmassa vaiheessa huomattavasti kalliimmaksi ja yhteiskuntataloudellisesti epäedullisemmaksi hankkeeksi kuin Lahden tai Kouvolan vaihtoehdot.

----------


## kouvo

> Miksi ei? Sehän on kuitenkin osa Lahden kaupunginseutua ja Oikoradalla kytköksissä Helsingin seutuun, jolloin Hennan/Lähdemäen tytärkaupungista tulee Orimattilalle vähän sama kuin Martinlaakson radan varresta Vantaalle, joka taisi olla vielä Helsingin mlk kun rataa alettiin rakentaa. Ja M-rata tuplasi Vantaan asukasluvun, Hennan-Lähdemäen tytärkaupunki tekee tasan saman Orimattilalle. Lahden kaupunkiseudun kannalta kyseessä on uudesta aluekeskuksesta, jos nykyisiä ovat Lahden keskustan lisäksi mm. Orimattilan, Hollolan ja Nastolan keskustaajamat.


Ei vaikuta oikein realistiselta vaihtoehdolta lähitulevaisuudessa. Martinlaakson rata -esimerkki on sekä ajallisesti, että alueellisesti varsin ontuva verrattuna sitä tämänpäivän Orimattilaan.

----------


## PNu

> Resurssit olisi jo alunperin kannattanut suunnata oikean linjauksen hyväksi, niin ei tarvitsisi suunnitella päällekäisiä satojen miljoonien eurojen ratahankkeita. Todettakoon nyt vielä se, että Hki-Kotka-Venäjä linjaus osoittautui jo aikaisemmassa vaiheessa huomattavasti kalliimmaksi ja yhteiskuntataloudellisesti epäedullisemmaksi hankkeeksi kuin Lahden tai Kouvolan vaihtoehdot.


Muistan hyvin, että Kotkan suunnan rata laskettiin epätaloudellisimmaksi. Tosin laskelma on tehty aikana, jolloin esimerkiksi rekkajonoista ei puhuttu vielä mitään.

Toisaalta Lahden rata laskettiin samassa selvityksessä Mikkeliin tehtävä jatko mukaanluettunakin Kouvolan oikorataa taloudellisemmaksi. Lahden ja Mikkelin välisen osuuden kannattavuus on arvatenkin huomattavasti heikompi kuin Keravan ja Lahden välisen osuuden, joten Lahden oikorata nykymuodossaan lienee paljon kannattavampi, kuin Kouvolan oikorata olisi ollut.

----------


## kouvo

> Muistan hyvin, että Kotkan suunnan rata laskettiin epätaloudellisimmaksi. Tosin laskelma on tehty aikana, jolloin esimerkiksi rekkajonoista ei puhuttu vielä mitään.


Rekkajonot eivät liity millään tavalla junaratojen linjauksiin, vaan neukkulan tullin käytäntöihin, joihin Suomella ei juurikaan ole sananvaltaa.




> Toisaalta Lahden rata laskettiin samassa selvityksessä Mikkeliin tehtävä jatko mukaanluettunakin Kouvolan oikorataa taloudellisemmaksi. Lahden ja Mikkelin välisen osuuden kannattavuus on arvatenkin huomattavasti heikompi kuin Keravan ja Lahden välisen osuuden, joten Lahden oikorata nykymuodossaan lienee paljon kannattavampi, kuin Kouvolan oikorata olisi ollut.


Kyseinen selvitys on ilmeisesti tehty aikalailla hatustavedettyihin faktoihin perustuen ja lobbareiden tiukassa valvonnassa. Käytänössähän Savonradan liikenne olisi nopeutunut aivan yhtä paljon suoran oikoratalinjauksen vaihtoehdossa kuin Hki-Lahti-Mikkeli -vaihtoehdossa. Edellisessä vaihtoehdossa tosin olisi tarvinnut rakentaa huomattavasti vähemmän uutta rataa. Mikkelin jatkoa roikotettiin selvityksessä ilmeisesti ainoastaan siksi, että Savonradan kunnat saatiin huijattua nykyisen linjauksen taakse. Tuskin sen toteuttaminen ainakaan valtiorahoitteisena oli päättäjille missään vaiheessa edes todellinen vaihtoehto.

----------


## PNu

> Rekkajonot eivät liity millään tavalla junaratojen linjauksiin, vaan neukkulan tullin käytäntöihin, joihin Suomella ei juurikaan ole sananvaltaa.


Rekkajonot liittyvät idän liikenteen volyymeihin, joilla voi olla paljonkin tekemistä liikenneinvestointien kannalta.




> Käytänössähän Savonradan liikenne olisi nopeutunut aivan yhtä paljon suoran oikoratalinjauksen vaihtoehdossa kuin Hki-Lahti-Mikkeli -vaihtoehdossa. Edellisessä vaihtoehdossa tosin olisi tarvinnut rakentaa huomattavasti vähemmän uutta rataa.


Kouvolan kautta kiertävä reitti on pidempi, jonka näkee siitäkin, että päätie Helsingistä Mikkeliin eli valtatie 5 on linjattu kulkemaan juuri Lahden kautta. Lisäksi Helsinki-Lahti-Mikkeli -radalla olisi lähes koko matka ajettu uutta rataa, jossa voidaan käyttää suurempaa nopeutta, kuin kunnostetulla Savon radalla ja myös junan kulkusuunnan vaihto Kouvolassa jäisi pois.

Tosin tässä keskustelussa on asiaa pohdittu turhan Helsinki-painotteisesti. Lahdesta matkustetaan junalla myös itään päin ja varmasti suuri osa näistä matkustajista olisi menetetty Kouvolan oikoradan tapauksessa, kun kaukojunat eivät enää kulkisi Lahden kautta.

----------


## kemkim

> Kouvolan kautta kiertävä reitti on pidempi, jonka näkee siitäkin, että päätie Helsingistä Mikkeliin eli valtatie 5 on linjattu kulkemaan juuri Lahden kautta. Lisäksi Helsinki-Lahti-Mikkeli -radalla olisi lähes koko matka ajettu uutta rataa, jossa voidaan käyttää suurempaa nopeutta, kuin kunnostetulla Savon radalla ja myös junan kulkusuunnan vaihto Kouvolassa jäisi pois.


Valtatie 5:n ja Kouvolan kautta kulkevan tien etäisyysero on vain 13 km, joka on minusta aika mitätön ero. Tämä Google Mapsin perusteella. Lahden ja idän väliset matkustustarpeet voitaisiin hoitaa Tampereen ja Imatran/Joensuun väliä ajavilla junilla. Meni minne tahansa Suomea, niin kyllä Helsinki taitaa olla selvästi suosituin matkakohde junapuolella. Onko tästä mitään tilastoja, että miten paljon matkustetaan kaukomatkoja maakuntien välillä ja miten paljon säteittäisesti Helsinkiin?

----------


## PNu

> Lahden ja idän väliset matkustustarpeet voitaisiin hoitaa Tampereen ja Imatran/Joensuun väliä ajavilla junilla.


No jos näet itsekin tarpeelliseksi järjestää Lahdesta suorat junayhteydet Imatralle/Joensuuhun niin eikö silloin juuri kannata ajattaa Helsinki-Joensuu -junat Lahden kautta? Saadaan edes yksi juna kannattamaan sen sijaan, että Joensuuhun ajettaisiin jokseenkin sama matkustajamäärä erillisillä junilla Helsingistä ja Lahdesta. 

Ja olen aivan varma, että mitään suoria Tampere-Lahti-Joensuu -junia ei oikeasti olisi järjestettykään, jos Kouvolan oikorata olisi rakennettu. Lahden ja Kouvolan välille olisi ehkä asetettu muutama uusi paikallisjunavuoro nykyisten Riihimäki-Lahti ja Lahti-Kouvola -paikallisjunien lisäksi ja koko Lahden junatarjonta olisi siinä.

Tai voi olla niinkin, että Riihimäen ja Lahden välillä tarjonta olisi nykyistä heikompaa, koska Tampereen suunnasta Kouvolaan matkustettaessa kannattaisi Kouvolan oikoradan tapauksessa varmaankin aina kiertää Helsingin/Tikkurilan kautta. Tämä verottaisi Riihimäen ja Lahden välisten paikkallisjunien matkustajamäärää.

----------


## kouvo

> Rekkajonot liittyvät idän liikenteen volyymeihin, joilla voi olla paljonkin tekemistä liikenneinvestointien kannalta.


Rekkajonoja ei voida millään tavoin käyttää perusteluina nykyiselle virheelliselle oikoratalinjauspäätökselle.




> ...myös junan kulkusuunnan vaihto Kouvolassa jäisi pois.


Mikäli tässä kulkusuunnan vaihdoksessa halutaan nähdä valtava ongelma, niin huomattavasti Lahti-Mikkeli -rataa edullisempi vaihtoehto olisi ollut muutaman kilometrin uusi radanpätkä Kouvolan aseman itäpuolelta Savonradalle. 




> No jos näet itsekin tarpeelliseksi järjestää Lahdesta suorat junayhteydet Imatralle/Joensuuhun niin eikö silloin juuri kannata ajattaa Helsinki-Joensuu -junat Lahden kautta?





> Ja olen aivan varma, että mitään suoria Tampere-Lahti-Joensuu -junia ei oikeasti olisi järjestettykään, jos Kouvolan oikorata olisi rakennettu. Lahden ja Kouvolan välille olisi ehkä asetettu muutama uusi paikallisjunavuoro nykyisten Riihimäki-Lahti ja Lahti-Kouvola -paikallisjunien lisäksi ja koko Lahden junatarjonta olisi siinä.


Olennaistahan olisi juurikin Länsi-Suomen ja Itä-Suomen väliset yhteydet, eikä jonkun yksittäisen pitäjän mahdollisimman hyvät yhteydet muun valtakunnan kustannuksella. Mikäli oikorata olisi linjattu todelliseksi oikoradaksi, en pidä ollenkaan mahdottomana sitä, että olisi vakavasti harkittu Kemkimin ehdotuksen kaltaista uutta yhteyttä lännen ja idän välille. 

Riihimäki-Lahti-Kouvola -käytävän lähiliikennettä olisi myös voitu kehittää esim. lisäämällä edullisia seisakkeita Lahden ja Kouvolan välille, jolloin itse asiassa Lahden seudun yhteydet idän suunnan kaukojuniin olisivat parantuneet.

----------


## petteri

> Olennaistahan olisi juurikin Länsi-Suomen ja Itä-Suomen väliset yhteydet, eikä jonkun yksittäisen pitäjän mahdollisimman hyvät yhteydet muun valtakunnan kustannuksella. Mikäli oikorata olisi linjattu todelliseksi oikoradaksi, en pidä ollenkaan mahdottomana sitä, että olisi vakavasti harkittu Kemkimin ehdotuksen kaltaista uutta yhteyttä lännen ja idän välille.


Oikoradan liikenteestä nykyään ilmeisesti liki 25 % tulee Lahdesta ja lisäksi jonkin verran Mäntsälästä, vaikka VR ei tilastoja julkistakaan. Oikoradan linjaaminen ohi yhdestä Suomen potentiaalisimmista joukkoliikennekaupungeista olisi ollut kannattamatonta. Lahden linjaus oli myös selvästi halvin. 

Lahden linjauksen haitta Savon- ja Karjalan radan matkustajille on varsin marginaalinen prosentuaalisena matka-aikana.

----------


## kouvo

> Meni minne tahansa Suomea, niin kyllä Helsinki taitaa olla selvästi suosituin matkakohde junapuolella. Onko tästä mitään tilastoja, että miten paljon matkustetaan kaukomatkoja maakuntien välillä ja miten paljon säteittäisesti Helsinkiin?


RHK:n tilastojen mukaan vaikuttaisi aika helsinkipainotteiselta myös kaukojunailu Suomessa. http://rhk-fi-bin.directo.fi/@Bin/b9...9274/srt08.pdf

----------


## kouvo

> Oikoradan liikenteestä nykyään ilmeisesti liki 25 % tulee Lahdesta ja lisäksi jonkin verran Mäntsälästä, vaikka VR ei tilastoja julkistakaan.


Oletko itse mahdollisesti väijynyt aktiivisesti Lahden asemalla kalkylaattorin kanssa matkustajamääriä, vai mihinkä valistunut arvauksesi perustuu?




> Oikoradan linjaaminen ohi yhdestä Suomen potentiaalisimmista joukkoliikennekaupungeista olisi ollut kannattamatonta. Lahden linjaus oli myös selvästi halvin.


Lyhytnäköisesti tehdyt halvimmat ratkaisut tuppaavat ajan myötä olemaan niitä kalleimpia ratkaisuja.




> Lahden linjauksen haitta Savon- ja Karjalan radan matkustajille on varsin marginaalinen prosentuaalisena matka-aikana.


Joopa joo, eihän potentiaalisen joukkoliikenne-Lahden takana muutenkaan ole kuin marginaalisesti ihmisiä joiden matkantekoa hidastettiin. Matkustajia ei varsinaisesti kiinnosta prosentuaaliset matka-ajat, vaan todelliset matka-ajat.

----------


## PNu

> Rekkajonoja ei voida millään tavoin käyttää perusteluina nykyiselle virheelliselle oikoratalinjauspäätökselle.


Ei kukaan ole sotkenut rekkajonoja ja Lahden oikorataa toisiinsa. Edellä keskusteltiin mahdollisuudesta rakentaa TOINENKIN oikorata itään (Lahden radan lisäksi) ja pitäisin toiseksi oikoradaksi Kotkan linjausta parempana kuin Kouvolan linjausta. Tosin itse en usko toista rataa tehtävän pitkiin aikoihin, joten pohdinta oli täysin teoreettinen.




> Mikäli tässä kulkusuunnan vaihdoksessa halutaan nähdä valtava ongelma, niin huomattavasti Lahti-Mikkeli -rataa edullisempi vaihtoehto olisi ollut muutaman kilometrin uusi radanpätkä Kouvolan aseman itäpuolelta Savonradalle.


Mutta se olisi lisännyt Kouvolan oikoradan hintaa ja heikentänyt sen kannattavuutta entisestään Kerava-Lahti-Mikkeli -linjaukseen verrattuna.




> Olennaistahan olisi juurikin Länsi-Suomen ja Itä-Suomen väliset yhteydet, eikä jonkun yksittäisen pitäjän mahdollisimman hyvät yhteydet muun valtakunnan kustannuksella.


Lahden oikorata on parantanut kaikkien Helsingistä itään päin junalla matkustavien yhteyksiä. Korkeintaan Tampereelta Lahden suuntaan matkustavien palvelun voidaan katsoa jonkin verran heikentyneen, koska idän suunnan kaukojunat eivät kierrä enää Riihimäen kautta. 

Sen sijaan Kouvolan oikorata olisi nimenomaan tehty Lahden kustannuksella, koska se olisi jättänyt Suomen viidenneksi suurimman väestökeskittymän kokonaan sivuun kaukojunareiteistä. Silloinhan olisi jo pitänyt pohtia, kannattaako Helsingistä itään hoitaa matkustajaliikennettä lainkaan junilla vai keskitytäänkö bussi- ja lentoliikenteeseen.

Lahden oikoradan etuna oli myös huomattavasti Kouvolan oikorataa edullisempi hinta (jos rata tehdään vain Lahteen asti). Samoin Lahden rata jättää mahdollisuuden rataverkon myöhemmälle kehittämiselle. Se ei sulje pois mahdollisuutta tehdä jatko Lahdesta Mikkeliin myöhemmin tai toinen oikorata Helsingistä Porvoon kautta Kotkaan.

----------


## PNu

> Lyhytnäköisesti tehdyt halvimmat ratkaisut tuppaavat ajan myötä olemaan niitä kalleimpia ratkaisuja.


Tämä olisi juuri Kouvolan radan ongelma. Se olisi betonoinut Itä-Suomen rataverkon seuraavien 100 vuoden ajaksi tekemällä käytännössä tyhjäksi mahdollisuuden rakentaa suora rata Helsingistä Lahteen tai Kotkaan, vaikka niille löytyisi tulevaisuudessa tarvetta.




> Joopa joo, eihän potentiaalisen joukkoliikenne-Lahden takana muutenkaan ole kuin marginaalisesti ihmisiä joiden matkantekoa hidastettiin.


Matkantekoa hidastettiin korkeintaan Tampereelta Lahden suuntaan matkustavilta, jotka eivät taatusti olleet ainakaan idän suunnan matkustajien enemmistö. Muiden osalta matka nopeutui.

----------


## petteri

> Oletko itse mahdollisesti väijynyt aktiivisesti Lahden asemalla kalkylaattorin kanssa matkustajamääriä, vai mihinkä valistunut arvauksesi perustuu?


Kaukojunissa oli vuonna 2007 Lahden itäpuolella 2085 tuhatta matkustajaa, Lahden eteläpuolella oikoradalla 2015t ja Lahden itäpuolella(Riihimäki) 270t matkustajaa. (Lähde ratahallintokeskuksen tilastot kaukoliikennematkoista.)

Lahti sen verran joukkoliikennekaupunki(seudulla 195000 asukasta), että arvioisin Lahteen tulevan ja lähtevän noin 12 % kaukojunien itäsuunnan matkustajista eli 250t. Kun tunnetusti matkustajat eivät häviä ilmaan kaukojunissa oikoradalla olisi siis N = 2015t - (2085t -250t -270t + 50t(Riihimäen suunnan Lahdesta saapuvat ja lähtevät) =  400t Lahdesta lähtevää ja tulevaa kaukoliikennematkustajaa Lahdesta etelään.

Z-junissa on tänä vuonna lehtitietojen mukaan ilmeisesti yli 600000 matkustajaa, joista Lahdesta voisi arvioida olevan 240t matkustajaa. 

Lahdesta etelään lähtevä ja tuleva matkustajamäärä olisi tuolla perusteella 400t + 240t = 640t.

Oikoradalla on 2085t kaukoliikennematkustajaa ja arviolta 400t paikallisjunamatkustajaa (oletan, että Kerava ja Tikkurila ovat Z-junien 600t luvussa mukana) eli oikoradalla on yhteensä noin 2500t matkustajaa.

Lahdesta tulisi tuon laskun perusteella 640t/2500t matkustajaa = 26 % oikoradan kuormasta. Tuossa voi olla muutaman prosentin laskuvirhe, siitä tuo ilmaus liki 25 %.

----------


## petteri

Tuo ylläoleva arvioni Lahden aseman matkustajamäärästä  lienee hiukan alakantissa.

Z-junien matkustajamäärä on ilmeisesti tänä vuonna reilusti yli 700000.

Kaiken järjen mukaan vuonna 2005 Lahden ja pääkaupunkiseudun välillä  oli 300000-400000 junamatkustajaa. (Vuonna 2005 matkustajamäärä Lahden itäpuolella oli 1685t ja länsipuolella 2000t. Jos edes 10 % itäsuunnan matkustajista jäi pois Lahdessa, oli Lahden aseman matkustajaa määrä noin 500000, joista olettavasti ainakin 65 % matkusti Helsingin suuntaan.)

Lehtitietojen mukaan Lahden ja Helsingin välinen junamatkustus yli kaksinkertaistui ensimmäisen oikoratavuoden aikana ja on jatkanut kasvuaan tänä vuonna.

Tuosta laskettuna Lahdesta on nyt 700000 - 900000 junamatkustajaa oikoradan suuntaan ja Lahden aseman osuus oikoradan matkustajaliikenteestä on nyt lähempänä 30 %.

----------


## kouvo

> Tuo ylläoleva arvioni Lahden aseman matkustajamäärästä  lienee hiukan alakantissa.


Ihan mielenkiintoisia laskuharjoituksia. Tosin antamiesi lähdeviittausten perusteella sanoisin, että kyseisillä lähtötiedoilla toteutettuna laskelmallasi on huomattavasti enemmän viihdearvoa kuin todellista faktapohjaa. 

Lisäksi Lahden matkustajamääriä on keinotekoisesti valtion taholta kasvatettu. Vuonna 2007 jokaista Z-junalla tehtyä matkaa kohti valtion suora tuki oli n. 5 euroa. Mielenkiintoiseksi asian tekee se, että samalla yhteysvälillä operoivien bussien valtion suora tuki oli puolestaan n. 0 euroa. 




> Lahti sen verran joukkoliikennekaupunki(seudulla 195000 asukasta), että arvioisin Lahteen tulevan ja lähtevän noin 12 % kaukojunien itäsuunnan matkustajista eli 250t.


Edes oma arviosi Lahden merkityksestä itäsuunnan kaukojunaliikenteessä ei tue sitä väittämää, että nykyisen "oikoradan" linjaus olisi järkevämpi kuin aidosti oikaiseva linjaus.  
Yksinkertaista matematiikkaa: 100 - 12 = 88.

----------


## kouvo

> Tämä olisi juuri Kouvolan radan ongelma. Se olisi betonoinut Itä-Suomen rataverkon seuraavien 100 vuoden ajaksi tekemällä käytännössä tyhjäksi mahdollisuuden rakentaa suora rata Helsingistä Lahteen tai Kotkaan, vaikka niille löytyisi tulevaisuudessa tarvetta.


Nykyisellä virheellisellä oikoratalinjauksellahan ei toki ole vastaavia betonivaikutuksia vaihtoehtoisten linjausten kannalta. 




> Matkantekoa hidastettiin korkeintaan Tampereelta Lahden suuntaan matkustavilta, jotka eivät taatusti olleet ainakaan idän suunnan matkustajien enemmistö. Muiden osalta matka nopeutui.


Näinhän se meni. Savon - ja Karjalan -ratojen liikennettä, sekä venäjän liikennettä olisi tosin voinut nopeuttaa merkittävästi tarkoituksenmukaisella oikoratalinjauksella, sen sijaan että tyydyttiin kosmeettisiin parannuksiin. Nyt sen sijaan oikoradan varsinainen tarkoitus pääradan tukkoisuuden purun ohella, eli itäsuunnan junaliikenteen kehittäminen lakaistiin maton alle Lahden seudun lähiliikenteen kehittämisen tieltä.

----------


## PNu

> Nykyisellä virheellisellä oikoratalinjauksellahan ei toki ole vastaavia betonivaikutuksia vaihtoehtoisten linjausten kannalta.


Ei samassa suhteessa, koska nykyinen linjaus ei estä toteuttamasta Lahti-Mikkeli tai Helsinki-Kotka -ratoja, jos ne nähdään tulevaisuudessa tarpeellisiksi. Ainoastaan Kouvolan oikoradalle nykyinen Lahden linjaus on liiaksi päällekkäinen.




> Näinhän se meni. Savon - ja Karjalan -ratojen liikennettä, sekä venäjän liikennettä olisi tosin voinut nopeuttaa merkittävästi tarkoituksenmukaisella oikoratalinjauksella, sen sijaan että tyydyttiin kosmeettisiin parannuksiin. Nyt sen sijaan oikoradan varsinainen tarkoitus pääradan tukkoisuuden purun ohella, eli itäsuunnan junaliikenteen kehittäminen lakaistiin maton alle Lahden seudun lähiliikenteen kehittämisen tieltä.


Eräs Lahden oikoradan tarkoitus oli nimenomaan kapasiteetin vapauttaminen pääradalta eli Keravan ja Riihimäen välille kaavaillut lisäraiteet olisi ilman oikorataa tarvittu aikaisemmin ja siten suuri osa oikorataan kuluneista rahoista olisi jo käytetty joka tapauksessa.

Toinen painava syy oli tietysti Lahden yhteyksien olennainen parantaminen ja kaupan päälle junamatkoja voitiin nopeuttaa myös muualle Itä-Suomeen noin 20 min.

Kouvolan oikorata olisi tuonut parhaassa tapauksessa noin 20 min lisäsäästön Lahden oikorataan verrattuna mutta se olisi ollut myös paljon kalliimpi ja heikentänyt olennaisesti yhteyksiä Lahteen kaikista suunnista. 

Lahtea selvästi pienempää Kouvolaa ei olisi millään oikoradalla saatu yhtä nopean matkan päähän Helsingistä, kuin mitä Lahti nykyään on, joten päivittäisen työmatkustuksen potentiaali ei Kouvolan oikoradalla olisi missään tapauksessa voinut olla samaa tasoa kuin Lahden oikoradalla.

----------


## petteri

> Ihan mielenkiintoisia laskuharjoituksia. Tosin antamiesi lähdeviittausten perusteella sanoisin, että kyseisillä lähtötiedoilla toteutettuna laskelmallasi on huomattavasti enemmän viihdearvoa kuin todellista faktapohjaa.


Kun VR ei julkista matkustajalukuja mistään asemilta, ne pitää arvioida muuten. Jos arvioni 700000-900000 Lahden ja pääkaupunkiseudun välisestä junamatkustajasta vuonna 2008 ei Sinusta pidä paikkaansa, esitä parempi arvio.

Ihan vertailukohtana, Turusta Helsingin suuntaan on noin 1,3M Turku-matkustajaa, Jyväskylän eteläradalla noin 500000 Jyväskylä-matkustajaa ja Joensuusta etelään noin 280000 Joensuu-matkustajaa. (Lähde rautatietilasto 2008). Pussinperien matkustajat löytyvät myös rautatietilastoista varsin luotettavasti.

Jos Sinulla on Lahden ja pääkaupunkiseudun välisistä matkoista parempi arvio kuin tuo 700000 -900000 matkustajaa, joka on suunnillleen 30 % oikoradan nykymatkustajista, niin esitä se. 

Lahden ja Mäntsälän yhteensä arviolta 900000 - 1100000 matkustajaa on niin paljon, että oikorata on selvästi kannattanut rakentaa nykylinjaa pitkin. Lahden itäpuolellahan on siis 2,1M matkustajaa, joista vielä pieni osa(ehkä 250000) tulee ja lähtee Lahdesta.

Lisäksi Lahden matkustajamäärän lisääntyminen vielä 50 % ja Mäntsälän 100 % seuraavan kymmenen vuoden aikana ei olisi minulle suuri yllätys.

----------


## kouvo

> Ei samassa suhteessa, koska nykyinen linjaus ei estä toteuttamasta Lahti-Mikkeli tai Helsinki-Kotka -ratoja, jos ne nähdään tulevaisuudessa tarpeellisiksi. Ainoastaan Kouvolan oikoradalle nykyinen Lahden linjaus on liiaksi päällekkäinen.


Suorempi oikoratalinjaus ei olisi estänyt tarpeelliseksi katsottujen ratojen toteuttamista tulevaisuudessa. Sen sijaan nykyinen oikoratalinjaus on jo estänyt nykyään huomattavasti tarkoituksenmukaisemman  linjauksen toteuttamisen lähitulevaisuudessa.





> Eräs Lahden oikoradan tarkoitus oli nimenomaan kapasiteetin vapauttaminen pääradalta eli Keravan ja Riihimäen välille kaavaillut lisäraiteet olisi ilman oikorataa tarvittu aikaisemmin ja siten suuri osa oikorataan kuluneista rahoista olisi jo käytetty joka tapauksessa.


Samaa mieltä, tosin valittiin virheellinen linjaus pääradan lisäraiteiden korvikkeeksi.




> Toinen painava syy oli tietysti Lahden yhteyksien olennainen parantaminen ja kaupan päälle junamatkoja voitiin nopeuttaa myös muualle Itä-Suomeen noin 20 min.


Kyseessä nyt kuitenkin sattui olemaan puhtaasti valtiorahoitteinen hanke, joten pääpainon tulisi olla kokonaisen valtionosan liikenneyhteyksien parantamisessa ja mikäli samalla parantuisi yksittäisen pitäjän lähiliikenne, niin se olisi se kaupantekijäinen. 





> Kouvolan oikorata olisi tuonut parhaassa tapauksessa noin 20 min lisäsäästön Lahden oikorataan verrattuna mutta se olisi ollut myös paljon kalliimpi ja heikentänyt olennaisesti yhteyksiä Lahteen kaikista suunnista. 
> 
> Lahtea selvästi pienempää Kouvolaa ei olisi millään oikoradalla saatu yhtä nopean matkan päähän Helsingistä, kuin mitä Lahti nykyään on, joten päivittäisen työmatkustuksen potentiaali ei Kouvolan oikoradalla olisi missään tapauksessa voinut olla samaa tasoa kuin Lahden oikoradalla.


Selaileppa VR:n aikatauluja ja vähennä Kouvola-Helsinki matka-ajoista mainitsemasi 20 min.

----------


## kouvo

> Jos Sinulla on Lahden ja pääkaupunkiseudun välisistä matkoista parempi arvio kuin tuo 700000 -900000 matkustajaa, joka on suunnillleen 30 % oikoradan nykymatkustajista, niin esitä se.


Eipä minulla taida olla esittää parempaa/huonompaa arviota, enkä muutenkaan viitsi lähteä mukaan arvausleikkiin saatavilla olevien tilastojen pohjalta.




> Lahden ja Mäntsälän yhteensä arviolta 900000 - 1100000 matkustajaa on niin paljon, että oikorata on selvästi kannattanut rakentaa nykylinjaa pitkin. Lahden itäpuolellahan on siis 2,1M matkustajaa, joista vielä pieni osa(ehkä 250000) tulee ja lähtee Lahdesta.


Valtion ensisijaisena tarkoituksena tuskin oli tukea kahden kirkonkylän lähiliikenneyhteyksiä yli 300 miljoonalla eurolla. Itä-Suomen raideliikenneyhteyksien kehittämisen kannalta
suhdeluvun ((250 000/(2 100 000 - 250 000)) olisi kuvitellut johtavan erilaiseen linjauspäätökseen. Mutta nykyisten esimerkkien valossa raideliikenteen suunnitelussa Suomessa ei juurikaan ole tapana järkeä käyttää.

----------


## kemkim

> Mutta nykyisten esimerkkien valossa raideliikenteen suunnitelussa Suomessa ei juurikaan ole tapana järkeä käyttää.


Valtion meininki vaikuttaa tosiaan siltä, että valtakunnallisia rahoja käytetään paikallisia tarpeita palvelevien hankkeiden toteuttamiseen. Tämä Kehäradan ja Lahden oikoradan tapauksessa, jotka palvelevat lähinnä Helsingin seutua. Jos rahat olisi käytetty valtakunnan eduksi, olisi tehty lentokentän kaukoliikennerata ja Kouvolan oikorata. Lahtea varten olisi voitu tehdä pääradalle kolmas raide, jota pitkin ajettaisiin Pendolinoilla. Riihimäen-Lahden -radan tyhjennyttyä idän kaukojunista, tälläkin radalla voitaisiin ajaa ilman ongelmia suurilla nopeuksilla. Helsingin ja Riihimäen välistä kolmatta nopeiden junien raidetta voitaisiin hyödyntää myös Tampereen suunnan nopeassa liikenteessä.

Ja PNU:lle, Lahti-Mikkeli -linjaus aiotaan hylätä Etelä-Savon maakuntaliitossa, koska siellä nähdään Helsinki-Kouvola -oikorata parempana vaihtoehtona. Eli jos ei tule oikorataa Mikkeliin, nykyinen oikorata on aika tavalla ylimitoitettu.

----------


## PNu

> Kyseessä nyt kuitenkin sattui olemaan puhtaasti valtiorahoitteinen hanke, joten pääpainon tulisi olla kokonaisen valtionosan liikenneyhteyksien parantamisessa ja mikäli samalla parantuisi yksittäisen pitäjän lähiliikenne, niin se olisi se kaupantekijäinen.


Eikös juuri näin käynytkin? Vaikka Lahden lähi- ja kaukoliikenne kohentui paljon niin oli Lahden oikoradalla huomattavaa valtakunnallista merkitystä, koska se nopeutti junamatkoja Helsingistä koko Itä-Suomeen ja samalla vapautti pääradalta lisää tilaa Helsingin ja Tampereen välillä kulkeville junille. Mielestäni on omituinen lähestymistapa, että kalliimpi ja heikommin kannattava Kouvolan oikorata olisi pitänyt valita sen vuoksi, että sillä olisi valtionosan liikenneyhteyksien parantamisessa enemmän merkitystä. Ja tämäkään ei ole edes yksiselitteistä, koska yhteydet esimerkiksi Joensuusta tai Kuopiosta Lahteen olisivat Kouvolan oikoradan tapauksessa heikentyneet ja valtionosan liikenneyhteyksiä ovat nekin.

----------


## PNu

> Valtion meininki vaikuttaa tosiaan siltä, että valtakunnallisia rahoja käytetään paikallisia tarpeita palvelevien hankkeiden toteuttamiseen. Tämä Kehäradan ja Lahden oikoradan tapauksessa, jotka palvelevat lähinnä Helsingin seutua.


Eikö se ole valtakunnan etu, että Helsingin seudulla liikenneyhteydet toimivat? Juna nyt sattuu olemaan massakuljetusväline, joten ratoja kannattaa rakentaa sinne, missä suurimmat ihmisjoukot ovat.




> Jos rahat olisi käytetty valtakunnan eduksi, olisi tehty lentokentän kaukoliikennerata


Lentokentän kaukoliikennerataa unelmoitaessa ollaan 20 vuotta myöhässä. Sitä olisi pitänyt päästä rakentamaan viimeistään 90-luvun alussa, jotta se olisi tehnyt Tikkurilan ja Keravan kaupunkiradat tarpeettomiksi. Kun viimeksi mainitut ehdittiin tehdä, tulee seuraava järkevä ajankohta lentokentän kaukoliikenneradalle vasta siinä vaihessa, kun Helsingin ja Keravan välinen osuus pitäisi muuttaa 6-raiteiseksi. Sitä ennen tarvittanee Pisarakin, koska Helsingin ratapihan ruuhkaongelma on ensin ratkaistava.




> Lahtea varten olisi voitu tehdä pääradalle kolmas raide, jota pitkin ajettaisiin Pendolinoilla. Riihimäen-Lahden -radan tyhjennyttyä idän kaukojunista, tälläkin radalla voitaisiin ajaa ilman ongelmia suurilla nopeuksilla.


No jos Lahtea varten omastakin mielestäsi tarvittiin uusi raide ja nopea Pendolinoyhteys niin eikö ollutkin järkevää vetää se Keravalta suoraan Lahteen ilman Riihimäen mutkaa? Samalla Keravan ja Riihimäen väliltä vapautui tilaa Tampereen junille ja koko junaliikenne Helsingistä Itä-Suomeen nopeutui. Säästöä kertyi tällä tavoin ehkä 300-400 miljoonaa euroa verrattuna siihen, että Kouvolan oikorata ja Kerava-Riihimäki -lisäraide olisi rakennettu.




> Ja PNU:lle, Lahti-Mikkeli -linjaus aiotaan hylätä Etelä-Savon maakuntaliitossa, koska siellä nähdään Helsinki-Kouvola -oikorata parempana vaihtoehtona. Eli jos ei tule oikorataa Mikkeliin, nykyinen oikorata on aika tavalla ylimitoitettu.


Kuten edellä jo sanoin, Kouvolan oikoradan olennainen haittapuoli eli Lahden jääminen syrjään päärataverkosta ei muutu tulevaisuudessakaan miksikään. Lisäksi Lahden oikorata on jo tehty, joten rinnakkaisen Kouvolan oikoradan rakentaminen olisi tässä vaiheessa pelkkää rahojen haaskausta. Mahdollinen toinen oikorata kannattaa linjata Helsingistä Porvoon ja Kotkan kautta Pietariin. Se voisi oikeasti tuoda jotain lisäarvoa Suomen rataverkkoon.

----------


## janihyvarinen

> Lentokentän kaukoliikennerataa unelmoitaessa ollaan 20 vuotta myöhässä. Sitä olisi pitänyt päästä rakentamaan viimeistään 90-luvun alussa, jotta se olisi tehnyt Tikkurilan ja Keravan kaupunkiradat tarpeettomiksi. Kun viimeksi mainitut ehdittiin tehdä, tulee seuraava järkevä ajankohta lentokentän kaukoliikenneradalle vasta siinä vaihessa, kun Helsingin ja Keravan välinen osuus pitäisi muuttaa 6-raiteiseksi. Sitä ennen tarvittanee Pisarakin, koska Helsingin ratapihan ruuhkaongelma on ensin ratkaistava.


Hieman kapea näkökulma asiaan tarkastella sitä vain Helsingin seudun raidekapasiteetin kannalta.

Lentoaseman kaukoliikenneyhteyden pääasiallinen funktio ei ole tarjota lisää kapasiteettia jossakin muualla lähiliikenteen käyttöön. Toki sillä sellainenkin vaikutus on, mutta tuo on sekundäärinen hyöty. Pääasiassa kaukoliikenneyhteyttä tarvitaan nimenomaan kaukoliikenneyhteyden tarjoamiseksi suoraan lentoasemalle kaikista niistä kaupungeista joista junia ajetaan Helsinkiin tuota rataa pitkin. Siis nykyisellään kaikista muista suunnista paitsi rantaradalta päin. Kyse on intermodaliteeetista ja järkevästä liikennepolitiikasta oloissa joissa lentoliikenteen karsiminen lyhyiltä väleiltä on realiteetti.

Näissä ratahankekeskusteluissa eniten muutenkin häiritsee se, että kaikille hankkeille löytyy aina iso nippu sekundäärisiä perusteluja, joiden mukaan sitten yleensä hankkeet valitaan, vaikka alkuperäinen tarkoitus sitten vesittyisi jopa kokonaan. On toki luonnollista että kaikki hyödyt pitää kvantifioida mukaan laskelmiin, mutta liian usein tuntuisi että varsinainen julkilausuttu tavoite on vain keppihevonen, jolla budjetti saadaan hyväksyttyä. Kun rahat on saatu, alkuperäinen tavoite on menettänyt merkityksensä.

Tämä pätee ainakin kehärataan: perustelu ensin lentoaseman junayhteytenä siitä huolimatta että parempiakin vaihtoehtoja olisi ollut, ja loppujen lopuksi saadaan rata joka palvelee lähinnä kiinteistöbisneksiä, eikä niinkään hyvin itse lentoaseman yhteyksien parantamista. Kova hintalappu kovin heikkohyötyisellä hankkeella.

Lahden oikorataan en osaa ottaa suoraan kantaa muutoin kuin siltä kannalta että vaikka toki pääradan kapasiteettipulmat helpottuivat, niin samalla yhteydet Tampereelta Lahteen, Pietariin ja Itä-Suomeen heikkenivät dramaattisesti. Vaikka kuinka pitäisi oikorataa hyvänä asiana niin täytyy ainakin sanoa, että se on junailtu kasaan aika lailla Helsinki-keskeisesti.

Pari validia kysymystä tulee mieleen:

Miksi Tampereen, Porin ja Pohjanmaan suunnasta ei ole vaihdotonta junayhteyttä Lahteen?Miten voidaan pitää perusteltuna heikentää yhteyksiä Länsi- ja Itä-Suomen välillä siten, että matkustajien oletetaan joko vaihtavan kaksi kertaa tai käyvän kääntymässä Tikkurilassa?Onko mitenkään legitiimiä että Tampereelta Pietariin matkustaessa täytyy vaihtaa kaksi kertaa (Riihimäellä ja Lahdessa) sekä kulkea tuo välipätkä epämukavasti paikallisjunassa - tai sietää runsaasti pidempi matka-aika vaihtaen vain kerran Tikkurilassa?

Huom. Nämä kysymykset eivät välttämättä kyseenalaista oikorataa sinänsä vaan sen tavan jolla VR ei palvele poikittaisyhteyksillä. Tampereelta (tai jopa Seinäjoelta / Porista) Lahteen ja vaikkapa edelleen Kouvolaan jne. voitaisiin vallan hyvin operoida IC/IC2-junia samaan tyyliin kuin Turusta Tampereen kautta Kuopioon. Riihimäellä joko käytettäisiin uutta kolmioraidetta tai sitten käytäisiin kääntymässä Riihimäen asemalla, jossa vaihdettaisiin suuntaa. (Tässä vaihtoehdossa olisi se etu että Riihimäki-Lahti -välillekin joko saataisiin lisätarjontaa tai sitten nykyisiä paikallisjunavuoroja voitaisiin korvata IC/IC2-junilla.) Suunnan vaihto olisi pienempi ongelma jos VR olisi vaivautunut hankkimaan ohjausvaunuja mahdollistamaan joustavamman kahdensuuntaisen operoinnin. Oleellista on ymmärtää että vaihto Riihimäellä ei ole omiaan lisäämään matkustusmukavuutta vaikka junan kääntö veisi saman ajan: erona on se, että jos jatketaan samalla junalla, ei tarvitse herätä tai raahata matkatavaroita junasta toiseen.

Matkalla Pietariin kaksi vaihtoa erityisesti verottaa muuten mukavaa matkaa. Vaihto kerran Lahdessa olisi parempi kuin nykyjärjestely, mutta paras olisi että päivittäin ajettaisiin aamuin-illoin vuoropari Pietariin suoraan Tampereelta, joko itsenäisenä junana tai sitten kytkien tämä juna yhteen Helsingistä tulevan kanssa Lahdessa.

----------


## Epa

Itse vielä muistan sen idänkaupan huippuvuosien ajan, kun Tampere-Pirkkalasta Pietariin liikennöi sekä Finnairin DC-9 että Aeroflotin Tu-134 useilla viikkovuoroilla. Viime vuosina Tampereen kauppakamari on ajanut suorien lentojen palauttamista tälle välille. Yksi merkittävä asiakasryhmä olisi Karjalan tasavallan ja Pietarin alueen venäläiset, jotka jo nykyisin lentävät usein Pirkkalasta halpalennoille keski-Eurooppaan.

Tältä kannalta Vr:n panostus nopeisiin Tampere-Pietari -yhteyksiin tuntuu luontevalta. Riihimäen kolmioraide saattaa pohjustaa myös matkustajaliikenteen uudistuksia. Riihimäellä pysähdyttäessä junavaihtoja nopeuttaisi yhteysparin pysähtyminen saman laiturin vierekkäisille raiteille Tikkurilan tavoin. Tällöin vaihto lienee suunnanvaihtoa nopeampi toimi.

----------


## kouvo

> Eikös juuri näin käynytkin? Vaikka Lahden lähi- ja kaukoliikenne kohentui paljon niin oli Lahden oikoradalla huomattavaa valtakunnallista merkitystä, koska se nopeutti junamatkoja Helsingistä koko Itä-Suomeen ja samalla vapautti pääradalta lisää tilaa Helsingin ja Tampereen välillä kulkeville junille. Mielestäni on omituinen lähestymistapa, että kalliimpi ja heikommin kannattava Kouvolan oikorata olisi pitänyt valita sen vuoksi, että sillä olisi valtionosan liikenneyhteyksien parantamisessa enemmän merkitystä. Ja tämäkään ei ole edes yksiselitteistä, koska yhteydet esimerkiksi Joensuusta tai Kuopiosta Lahteen olisivat Kouvolan oikoradan tapauksessa heikentyneet ja valtionosan liikenneyhteyksiä ovat nekin.


Ei. Vaikka Lahden lähi- ja kaukoliikenne kohentui paljon, niin oli Lahden oikoradalla ainoastaan kosmeettista valtakunnallista merkitystä, koska se ei merkittävästi nopeuttanut junamatkoja Helsingistä koko Itä-Suomeen, vaikkakin vapautti pääradalta lisää tilaa Helsingin ja Tampereen välillä kulkeville junille. Mielestäni on omituinen lähestymistapa, että kalliimpi mutta yhteiskunatataloudellisesti kannattava Kouvolan oikorata jätettiin valitsematta sen vuoksi, että sillä olisi valtionosan liikenneyhteyksien parantamisessa huomattavasti enemmän merkitystä. Ja tämä on täysin yksiselitteistä, koska marginaaliset yhteystarpeet esimerkiksi Joensuusta tai Kuopiosta Lahteen olisivat Kouvolan oikoradan tapauksessa hoidettu sujuvilla vaihtoyhteyksillä.

----------


## petteri

Kouvolan oikorata olisi ollut 25-30 km nykyistä Lahden linjausta lyhyempi.

Juna kulkee 160 km/h nopeudella 27 km 10 minuutissa. Kouvolan oikorata olisi Lahden linjaukseen verrattuna nopeuttanut idän ja savon junien potentiaalista ajoaikaa siis noin 10 minuuttia. 

Jossain lähteissä esitetyt Kouvolan oikoradan 10 minuuttia suuremmat ajansäästöt johtuvat Lahden ja Tikkurilan pysähdysten jättämisestä pois ja Lahti-Kouvola radan kunnosta, jolla ei ole oikoratalinjausvalinnan kanssa tekemistä. 

Olisiko todellakin Lahden matkustajat, joita on ilmeisesti nyt pääkaupunkiseudulle 700000 -900000 ja itään ehkä 250000 palvelu kannattanut jättää kunnolla palvelematta, jotta Kuopiosta, Joensuusta tai Kouvolasta pääsisi  potentiaalisesti 10 minuuttia  nopeammin pääkaupunkiseudulle?

----------


## Miska

> Olisiko todellakin Lahden matkustajat, joita on ilmeisesti nyt pääkaupunkiseudulle 700000 -900000 ja itään ehkä 250000 palvelu kannattanut jättää kunnolla palvelematta, jotta Kuopiosta, Joensuusta tai Kouvolasta pääsisi  potentiaalisesti 10 minuuttia  nopeammin pääkaupunkiseudulle?


Mielestäni olisi ollut silkkaa hulluutta ohittaa Lahden seudun matkustajapotentiaali oikoratavaihtoehtoa valittaessa. Lahti ympäristökuntineen sijaitsee noin 100 kilometrin päässä pääkaupunkiseudusta. Tällä etäisyydellä päivittäisiä pendelöijiä on vielä kohtalaisen paljon. Riihimäen kautta kiertännyt junayhteys kuitenkin tarkoitti sitä, että moni valitsi työmatkalleen kulkuneuvoksi oman auton, jolla matka-aika parhaimmillaan oli nopeampi kuin junalla, vaikka juna kulkikin 160 km/h nopeudella. 

Oikorata lyhensi IC-junien matka-aikaa Lahdesta Helsinkiin tunnista ja 21 minuutista tuntiin (-26 %) ja taajamajunien matka-aikaa tunnista ja 45 minuutista tuntiin (-43 %). Tunti on monelle raja, jonka työmatka saa enintään kestää. Nyt tehdyt selvitykset ovat osoittaneet, että Lahden oikoradan suosiota ovat selittäneet nimenomaan henkilöautosta junaan vaihtaneet pendelöijät. 

Kouvola (Lappeenrannasta ja Mikkelistä puhumattakaan) sijaitsee sen verran kaukana Helsingistä, että vaikka IC-junien matka-aika olisi lyhentynytkin muutaman minuutin vajaasta kahdesta tunnista vajaaseen puoleentoista tuntiin, ei tämä matka-ajan lyhennys olisi vielä riittänyt houkuttelemaan pääkaupunkiseudulla työssäkäyviä muuttamaan Kouvolaan. Matka-aika olisi yksinkertaisesti edelleen ollut liian pitkä. Todennäköisesti yksityisautolla liikkuvia pendelöijiäkin Kouvolan ja pääkaupunkiseudun välillä on niin vähän, ettei heistä olisi ollut junia täyttämään. 

Pidemmillä matkoilla Mikkelistä, Kuopiosta, Lappeenrannasta, Imatralta ja Joensuusta Helsinkiin matka-aika lyheni Lahden oikoradan ansiosta noin 20 - 25 minuutilla eli eli etäisyydestä riippuen noin 6 - 13 prosentilla. Kouvolan oikorata olisi nopeuttanut matkaa vielä noin 10 minuutilla lisää, jolloin matka-ajan nopeutus olisi ollut noin 10 - 19 %. Käytännössä Kouvolan oikorata olisi siis mahdollistanut noin 5 %-yksikköä enemmän nopeutuneet yhteydet Itä- ja Kaakkois-Suomesta Helsinkiin. Sen sijaan Lahden seudun noin 200 000 asukasta eivät olisi päässeet hyötymään Lahden oikoradan myötä tulleesta noin kolmanneksen nopeutuksesta matka-aikoihinsa. 

Kahden tunnin ja sitä pidemmillä matkoilla matkustus ei enää ole kovin tiheää. Hyvin harva matkustaa tuollaisia matkoja päivittäin tai edes useita kertoja viikossa vaan ahkerimmatkin matkustajat tekevät edestakaisen matkansa kerran, korkeintaan kaksi viikossa. Merkittävä osa matkustajista matkustaa vain harvoin (työmatkat, matkat sukulaisten luokse, matkat opiskelu- ja kotipaikkakunnan välillä, muut lomamatkat). Tällaisilla harvemmin tehtävillä matkoilla 10 minuutin nopeutuksella vaikutus matkustajamääriin on murto-osa siitä, mikä merkitys vastaavalla nopeutuksella olisi esimerkiksi tunnin matka-ajasta. 

Tarkkoja lukuja minulla ei ole esittää, mutta lehtitietojen perusteella olen käsityksessä, että Lahden oikoradan myötä myös Itä- ja Kaakkois-Suomen sekä Etelä-Suomen välisillä matkoilla junamatkat ovat lisääntyneet huomattavasti. Kouvolan oikorata ja sen tuoma 10 minuutin lisänopeutus olisivat ehkä lisänneet Itä- ja Kaakkois-Suomen junamatkustusta muutamilla prosenteilla enemmän kuin Lahden oikoradan myötä. Sen sijaan Lahden ja Helsingin välillä sadoilla tuhansilla kohentuneet matkustajamäärät olisivat varmasti jääneet entisiin lukemiinsa. Lisäksi Itä- ja Kaakkois-Suomen sekä Lahden väliset matkamäärät olisivat todennäköisesti hieman vähentyneet ylimääräisen junanvaihdon takia. Ainakin minä näen toteutuneen vaihtoehdon olleen kokonaisuutena huomattavasti parempi kuin Kouvolan oikoradan.

----------


## Walle

Lahden oikoradan perustelut vesittyivät pahasti, kun Lahti-Heinola-Mikkeli -radasta päätettiin luopua. Oikorata ei myöskään poistanut pääradan pullonkaulaa. Matka-aikoihin esim. Tampereelle se ei vaikuttanut yhtään vaikka alunperin sellaistakin muistaakseni lupailtiin.




> Mielestäni olisi ollut silkkaa hulluutta ohittaa Lahden seudun matkustajapotentiaali oikoratavaihtoehtoa valittaessa.


Mielestäni hullumpaa oli ohittaa Porvoon potentiaali. Oikoradan perustelu nyt jälkeenpäin lähijunaliikenteen menestyksellä ei vakuuta. Parempi suunta lähijunille olisi ollut Porvoo, koska se on Lahtea paljon lähempänä ja taitaa olla Suomen suurin kaupunki ilman junayhteyttä. Tärkeämpää olisi ollut saada 60 000 täysin uutta ihmistä junaliikenteen piiriin, kuin nopeuttaa jonkin verran Lahden yhteyksiä.

Lähiliikenneradasta rannikkoa pitkin on tietysti suunnitelmia, mutta kovin optimistinen en ole sen toteutumiselle varsinkin, kun Sipoon liitosalueille rakennetaan metro. Kun Venäjän reitiksi on valittu Lahti ja Kouvola ja tämän radan parantamiseen käytetty satoja miljoonia euroja, on turha haaveilla mistään uudesta Pietarin radasta. Ennen sitä on laitettava päärata kuntoon (+lentoaseman oikorata) ja rakennettava ainakin Elsa. Hämmästyttää myös se, miten vähän Turku-Toijala-väliin on panostettu suhteessa sen matkustajamääriin.

----------


## petteri

> Mielestäni hullumpaa oli ohittaa Porvoon potentiaali. Oikoradan perustelu nyt jälkeenpäin lähijunaliikenteen menestyksellä ei vakuuta. Parempi suunta lähijunille olisi ollut Porvoo, koska se on Lahtea paljon lähempänä ja taitaa olla Suomen suurin kaupunki ilman junayhteyttä. Tärkeämpää olisi ollut saada 60 000 täysin uutta ihmistä junaliikenteen piiriin, kuin nopeuttaa jonkin verran Lahden yhteyksiä.


Pasila - Tapanila - Porvoo - Kouvola rata(135km) olisi ollut käsitykseni mukaan huomattavan kallis, koska Pasila - Tapanila välille olisi pitänyt todennäköisesti rakentaa viides ja kuudes raide varsin vaikeaan ympäristöön tai vaihtoehtoisesti toteuttaa päärata lentokentän kautta. Tapanila - Sipoon raja välikin olisi ollut varsin haastava.


Pasila - Tapanila - Porvoo - Kouvola(135 km, arviolta 1000 Me) rata ei ollut vaihtoehtona hinnan vuoksi kun oikoradasta päätettiin. Loppusuoralla oikoratahankkeina olivat Kerava - Lahti (70 km, 330 Me) ja Kerava - Kouvola (noin 100 km, arviolta 450 Me).

Pasila - Tapanila - Porvoo - Kouvola radan hinnalla(135 km, arviolta 1000M) olisi maksanut sekä Lahden oikoradan(330M) että Porvoon kaupunkiradan(arviolta 600-700M). Porvoo(moottoritieliittymä) -Kouvola ja Kerava-Lahti välit ovat suunnilleen yhtä pitkiä ja samanhintaisia.

Lisähaasteena olisi ollut, että kaukojunia ei olisi saanut ajettua Porvoon keskustan läpi (ilman kallista tunnelia) ja hyvä lähiliikennetarjonta Porvoon suuntaan(vuoroväli 20-30 min ja useita lähiliikenteen asemia välillä) olisi ollut ongelmallista kun kaukojunia olisi ollut niin paljon.

----------


## PNu

> Hieman kapea näkökulma asiaan tarkastella sitä vain Helsingin seudun raidekapasiteetin kannalta.
> 
> Lentoaseman kaukoliikenneyhteyden pääasiallinen funktio ei ole tarjota lisää kapasiteettia jossakin muualla lähiliikenteen käyttöön. Toki sillä sellainenkin vaikutus on, mutta tuo on sekundäärinen hyöty.


Siis kysymyshän on siitä, että nykytilanteessa lentoaseman kaukoliikennerata mitätöisi investoinnit, joita on tehty Helsingin ja Keravan välistä neljättä raidetta varten sekä kauko- ja lähiliikenteen erottamiseksi ko. välillä toisistaan, koska liikennemäärät eivät edellytä kuutta raidetta Helsingin ja Keravan välille eikä sellaista liikennemäärää vedä Helsingin ratapihakaan. 

Huomaa, että Helsingin ja Keravan välillä on nykyään neljä raidetta nimenomaan kaukoliikenteen vuoksi. Helsingin ja Keravan välillä kulkevien paikallisjunien tarpeisiin riittäisi mainiosti kaksi raidetta mutta on ajateltu, että Tampereelta Helsinkiin saapuvan IC-junan matkustajille on ikävää, jos Keravalta Helsinkiin körötellään jokaisella asemalla pysähtyvän paikallisjunan perässä.

----------


## janihyvarinen

> Siis kysymyshän on siitä, että nykytilanteessa lentoaseman kaukoliikennerata mitätöisi investoinnit, joita on tehty Helsingin ja Keravan välistä neljättä raidetta varten sekä kauko- ja lähiliikenteen erottamiseksi ko. välillä toisistaan, koska liikennemäärät eivät edellytä kuutta raidetta Helsingin ja Keravan välille eikä sellaista liikennemäärää vedä Helsingin ratapihakaan.


Lisäraiteiden investointi on nk. uponnut kustannus. Se on tehty jo ja hinta maksettu. Jälkiviisaudella paremminkin olisi voitu tehdä, mutta menneillä virheillä on aikaa tyhmää perustella sitä, että jätetään tekemättä jotakin mistä olisi todellista ja konkreettista valtakunnallista hyötyä.

----------


## PNu

> Lisäraiteiden investointi on nk. uponnut kustannus. Se on tehty jo ja hinta maksettu. Jälkiviisaudella paremminkin olisi voitu tehdä, mutta menneillä virheillä on aikaa tyhmää perustella sitä, että jätetään tekemättä jotakin mistä olisi todellista ja konkreettista valtakunnallista hyötyä.


Tyhmää olisi tehdä Helsingin ja Keravan välille viides ja kuudes raide, vaikka niille ei ole liikennemäärien puolesta todellista tarvetta eikä niistä saatua hyötyä voitaisi täysimääräisesti hyödyntää, kun Helsingin ratapiha ja Kerava-Riihimäki -väli eivät vedä tarpeeksi lisäliikennettä. Raideliikennehankkeita valtakunnassa riittää kyllä muutenkin. Lentoaseman kaukoliikennerata varmasti tehdään mutta vasta sitten kun kysyntä ja muu rataverkko ovat sille valmiit.

----------


## janihyvarinen

> Tyhmää olisi tehdä Helsingin ja Keravan välille viides ja kuudes raide, vaikka niille ei ole liikennemäärien puolesta todellista tarvetta eikä niistä saatua hyötyä voitaisi täysimääräisesti hyödyntää, kun Helsingin ratapiha ja Kerava-Riihimäki -väli eivät vedä tarpeeksi lisäliikennettä. Raideliikennehankkeita valtakunnassa riittää kyllä muutenkin. Lentoaseman kaukoliikennerata varmasti tehdään mutta vasta sitten kun kysyntä ja muu rataverkko ovat sille valmiit.


Kapasiteetti on vain yksi aspekti. Toinen on vaihdoton yhteys lähes kaikista Suomen kaupungeista lentoasemalle.

----------


## PNu

> Kapasiteetti on vain yksi aspekti. Toinen on vaihdoton yhteys lähes kaikista Suomen kaupungeista lentoasemalle.


Aivan mutta rata on niin kallis, että vaihdottoman yhteyden lisäksi sille täytyy olla muitakin perusteita ja tällä hetkellä ne muut perusteet puuttuvat.

----------


## kouvo

> Jossain lähteissä esitetyt Kouvolan oikoradan 10 minuuttia suuremmat ajansäästöt johtuvat Lahden ja Tikkurilan pysähdysten jättämisestä pois ja Lahti-Kouvola radan kunnosta, jolla ei ole oikoratalinjausvalinnan kanssa tekemistä.


Sehän on itsestään selvä asia, että Lahden ja Tikkurilan pysähdykset olisivat jääneet pois, koska suorempi oikoratalinjaus ei olisi kulkenut kyseisten asemapaikkojen kautta. Lahti-Kouvola radalla on puolestaan se merkitys vaihtoehtojen vertailun kannalta, että luonnollisesti kyseisen yhteysvälin parantaminen olisi pitänyt kustannusvertailussa laskea Lahden linjausvaihtoehdon kustannuksiin, ainakin niiltä osin mitä nopean pendotasoisen junaliikenteen kehittäminen kyseisellä välillä edellyttää. 




> Pasila - Tapanila - Porvoo - Kouvola radan hinnalla(135 km, arviolta 1000M) olisi maksanut sekä Lahden oikoradan(330M) että Porvoon kaupunkiradan(arviolta 600-700M). Porvoo(moottoritieliittymä) -Kouvola ja Kerava-Lahti välit ovat suunnilleen yhtä pitkiä ja samanhintaisia.


Sinulla on varmasti esittää myös lähdeviitteet, joiden perusteella olet päätynyt valistuneeseen arvioosi.

----------


## kouvo

> Sen sijaan Lahden seudun noin 200 000 asukasta ...


http://www.paijatpuntari.fi/Julkaisu...okset_2007.pdf

sivu 5

----------


## PNu

> Sehän on itsestään selvä asia, että Lahden ja Tikkurilan pysähdykset olisivat jääneet pois, koska suorempi oikoratalinjaus ei olisi kulkenut kyseisten asemapaikkojen kautta.


Niinhän se on ja siksi puhuinkin edellä noin 20 min ajansäästöstä Lahden oikorataan verrattuna, joka Kouvolan radalla olisi voitu saavuttaa. Mutta itsestään selvä asia on, että Lahden ja Tikkurilan pysähdysten pois jättäminen olisi vähentänyt myös Kouvolan oikoradan matkustajapotentiaalia. Ja jos mennään vielä janihyvärisen haikailemaan lentokentän kaukoliikennerataan niin sen kannalta tämä Kouvolan oikoradan linjaus olisi kulkenut Helsingin päässä väärästä paikasta.

----------


## T-M-H

Tervesiä Talofoorumista. Uskaltaako tänne sotatantereelle tulla? Poteroihinsa näyttää jo muutama kaveri kaivautuneen..

Lahden Historia nimisestä vanhasta (1958) kirjasta löytyi aika herkullinen kartta viime vuosisadan alkupuolelta. Vanhat juuret näyttävän olevan oikoradalla.

Lainaus kirjasta;


> Jo varhain ruvettiin suunnittelemaan sekä ns. Savon rataa että Päijänteen länsipuolista rataa, jotka kumpikin olivat Lahden välittömään etupiiriin kuuluvia. 
> Lahden ja Heinolan seutujen pyrkimys oli, että Savoon vedettävä rata alkaisi Lahdesta ja jatkuisi Heinolan kautta Mikkeliin ja edelleen Kuopioon (vuoden 1884 suunnitelma). 
> Vuoden 1885 valtiopäivillä ehdotettiin kaksihaaraista rataa, jonka läntinen haara alkaisi Lahdesta ja jatkuisi Heinolan kautta Mikkelin suuntaan ja jonka itäinenhaara alkasi Viipurista tai Simolasta. Kaksihaaraisuutta perusteltiin usein syin, mm. sillä , että radat kulkisivat useamman asutus- ja kauppakeskuksen  kautta kuin >>erämaiden>> kautta kulkeva Kouvolan-ehdotus.





Seuraavaksi Lahtelaiset päättäjämme voisivat omahyväisesti alkaa lobbaamaan tuon kartan mukaista oikorataa suoraan Hollolan kautta Tampereelle ilman että tarvitsee tuon Hämeenlinnan kyläpahasen kautta kiertää. No vitsi vitsi.

----------


## petteri

> Alunperin kirjoittanut petteri
> 
> 
> Pasila - Tapanila - Porvoo - Kouvola(135 km, arviolta 1000 Me) rata ei ollut vaihtoehtona hinnan vuoksi kun oikoradasta päätettiin. Loppusuoralla oikoratahankkeina olivat Kerava - Lahti (70 km, 330 Me) ja Kerava - Kouvola (noin 100 km, arviolta 450 Me).
> 
> 
> Pasila - Tapanila - Porvoo - Kouvola radan hinnalla(135 km, arviolta 1000M) olisi maksanut sekä Lahden oikoradan(330M) että Porvoon kaupunkiradan(arviolta 600-700M). Porvoo(moottoritieliittymä) -Kouvola ja Kerava-Lahti välit ovat suunnilleen yhtä pitkiä ja samanhintaisia.
> 
> Sinulla on varmasti esittää myös lähdeviitteet, joiden perusteella olet päätynyt valistuneeseen arvioosi.


Arvio hinnasta perustuu seuraaviin yksikkökustannuksiin(vuoden 2004 rahassa)

Pasila - Tapanila - Sipoon raja(15 km):
15 km* 25 Me/km = 380 Me 

Tuolle välille kahden uuden raiteen tekeminen ei suurella osalla matkasta oikein onnistu kuin tunneliin tai silloille.  25 Me/km (vuoden 2004 rahassa) vaikuttaa Länsimetron ja Kehäradan kustannusten perusteella suunnilleen järkevältä arviolta.

Toki kustannukset riippuvat paljon siitä kuinka paljon asemia joudutaan uusimaan/rakentamaan. Pasilan aseman laajennus tai Pisara voi olla tarpeen rakentaa, jotta Porvoon junat saadaan mahtumaan.  Joka tapauksessa Porvoon radan tuoma lisäkuorma vaatii lisäinvestointeja. Pääradan siirto lentokentän kautta kulkevaksi ja niin kapasiteetin vapauttaminen saataisi olla helpommin toteuttavissa kuin pääradan lisäraiteiden vaihtoehto.

Sipoon raja - Kouvola ja rata Porvoon keskustaan (yhteensä 125 km* 5 Me/km  eli toteutunut oikoradan kustannus)) = 620 Me

----------


## petteri

> Sehän on itsestään selvä asia, että Lahden ja Tikkurilan pysähdykset olisivat jääneet pois, koska suorempi oikoratalinjaus ei olisi kulkenut kyseisten asemapaikkojen kautta. Lahti-Kouvola radalla on puolestaan se merkitys vaihtoehtojen vertailun kannalta, että luonnollisesti kyseisen yhteysvälin parantaminen olisi pitänyt kustannusvertailussa laskea Lahden linjausvaihtoehdon kustannuksiin, ainakin niiltä osin mitä nopean pendotasoisen junaliikenteen kehittäminen kyseisellä välillä edellyttää.


Mikä estää ajamasta nykylinjauksella junia, jotka eivät pysähdy Lahdessa ja Tikkurilassa, jos matka-aika on hyvin tärkeä.

Vaikka kyllä siitä, ettei Kouvolan mini-oikorataa, joka lyhentäisi Savon radan matka-aikoja Helsinkiin suunnilleen 15-20 minuuttia kun Kouvolan asemalla käynti ja suunnanvaihto jäisi pois ole toteutettu viittaa siihen suuntaan, että rautatieliikenteessä on muitakin tavoitteita kuin minimaalinen matka-aika Helsingin päärautatieasemalle.

(Kouvolan mini-oikorata olisi kilometrin tai parin halpa radan pätkä, jolla päästäisiin Savonradalta Kouvolan länsipuolella suoraan Lahden suuntaan käymättä Kouvolan asemalla.)

----------


## kouvo

> Niinhän se on ja siksi puhuinkin edellä noin 20 min ajansäästöstä Lahden oikorataan verrattuna, joka Kouvolan radalla olisi voitu saavuttaa. Mutta itsestään selvä asia on, että Lahden ja Tikkurilan pysähdysten pois jättäminen olisi vähentänyt myös Kouvolan oikoradan matkustajapotentiaalia.


Ei olisi. Helsingin ja Porvoon välillä on huomattavasti enemmän matkustajapotentiaalia kuin Helsingin ja Lahden välillä. 




> Ja jos mennään vielä janihyvärisen haikailemaan lentokentän kaukoliikennerataan niin sen kannalta tämä Kouvolan oikoradan linjaus olisi kulkenut Helsingin päässä väärästä paikasta.


Tämä on tietysti totta, mutta nähdäkseni matkustuskysyntä Savosta ja Karjalasta kohdistuu huomattavasti voimakkaammin Helsinkiin kuin lentoasemalle. Joka tapauksessa suorempi oikorata + päärata lentoaseman kautta olisi tarjonnut idänsuunnan matkustajille paremmat tai vähintään yhtä hyvät yhteydet myös lentokentälle kuin Lahden oikorata + kehärata -yhdistelmä.

----------


## PNu

> Helsingin ja Porvoon välillä on huomattavasti enemmän matkustajapotentiaalia kuin Helsingin ja Lahden välillä.


Porvoo on huomattavasti pienempi kuin Lahti, joten en olisi matkustajapotentiaalista niinkään varma. Toiseksi Kouvolan oikoradan aikasäästö Lahden oikorataan verrattuna supistuu enää 15 min pintaan, jos Porvoossa pysähdyttäisiin. Edellä mainitsemani 20 min on laskettu oletuksella, että Kouvolan oikorata säästäisi myös pysähdysaikaa Lahden rataan verrattuna.




> Tämä on tietysti totta, mutta nähdäkseni matkustuskysyntä Savosta ja Karjalasta kohdistuu huomattavasti voimakkaammin Helsinkiin kuin lentoasemalle. Joka tapauksessa suorempi oikorata + päärata lentoaseman kautta olisi tarjonnut idänsuunnan matkustajille paremmat tai vähintään yhtä hyvät yhteydet myös lentokentälle kuin Lahden oikorata + kehärata -yhdistelmä.


Jos lentokentän kaukoliikennerata tehdään (kuten jossain vaiheessa varmasti tapahtuukin) niin sinne päästään Lahden oikoradalta vaihdottomasti. Sen sijaan Tapanila-Kouvola radalta suoran yhteyden järjestäminen olisi jokseenkin mahdotonta. Myös oikorata + kehärata -yhdistelmässä matka-aika lentoasemalle olisi Kouvolan radalta pidempi, koska vaihto tapahtuisi Pasilassa Tikkurilan sijaan.

----------


## kouvo

> Arvio hinnasta perustuu seuraaviin yksikkökustannuksiin(vuoden 2004 rahassa)
> 
> Pasila - Tapanila - Sipoon raja(15 km):
> 15 km* 25 Me/km = 380 Me 
> 
> Tuolle välille kahden uuden raiteen tekeminen ei suurella osalla matkasta oikein onnistu kuin tunneliin tai silloille.  25 Me/km (vuoden 2004 rahassa) vaikuttaa Länsimetron ja Kehäradan kustannusten perusteella suunnilleen järkevältä arviolta.
> 
> Sipoon raja - Kouvola ja rata Porvoon keskustaan (yhteensä 125 km* 5 Me/km  eli toteutunut oikoradan kustannus)) = 620 Me


Enpä ole vielä muussa yhteydessä törmännyt miljardin kustannusarvioon kyseisen hankkeen osalta.

Ajattelit sitten pistää junan tunneliin jo Pasilasta lähtien, ja tokihan tunneli kannattaa jatkaa nykyisen Sipoon rajalle saakka vaikka varsinaisesti mitään pakottavaa tarvetta sille ei ole. Länsimetroa ja sen kustannuksia nyt ei muutenkaan kannata käyttää vertailukohtana juuri minkään projektin kanssa, muuta kuin ehkä varoittavana esimerkkinä siitä mitä tapahtuu kun täysin ammattitaidottomille "asiantuntijoille" annetaan satoja miljoonia euroa junaleikkejä varten.  




> Toki kustannukset riippuvat paljon siitä kuinka paljon asemia joudutaan uusimaan/rakentamaan. Pasilan aseman laajennus tai Pisara voi olla tarpeen rakentaa, jotta Porvoon junat saadaan mahtumaan.


Toki kustannukset voidaan jakaa myös oikeudenmukaisesti,  esimerkiksi niin että Valtio ei maksaisi koko laskua Helsingin ja Porvoon välisen lähiliikenteen kehittämisestä. Pasilan aseman mahdollinen laajennus on täysin turhanpäiväinen hanke,  ja jo nykytilanteessa tarpeellisen Pisaran rakentamiskustannuksia tuskin olisi tarkoituksenmukaista vyöryttää yhdelle lähijunalinjalle. 




> Mikä estää ajamasta nykylinjauksella junia, jotka eivät pysähdy Lahdessa ja Tikkurilassa, jos matka-aika on hyvin tärkeä.


Puhdas maalaisjärjen käyttö, jota myös VR:n organisaatiossa satunnaisesti harjoitetaan. 




> Vaikka kyllä siitä, ettei Kouvolan mini-oikorataa, joka lyhentäisi Savon radan matka-aikoja Helsinkiin suunnilleen 15-20 minuuttia kun Kouvolan asemalla käynti ja suunnanvaihto jäisi pois ole toteutettu viittaa siihen suuntaan, että rautatieliikenteessä on muitakin tavoitteita kuin minimaalinen matka-aika Helsingin päärautatieasemalle.


Niinpä. Saattaisiko olla vaikka niin, että savolaisten sujuvat vaihtoyhteydet myös oikeaan suurkaupunkiin meneviin juniin voisivat olla pieni osa tätä tavoitekokonaisuutta.

----------


## petteri

> Ajattelit sitten pistää junan tunneliin jo Pasilasta lähtien, ja tokihan tunneli kannattaa jatkaa nykyisen Sipoon rajalle saakka vaikka varsinaisesti mitään pakottavaa tarvetta sille ei ole.


Periaatteessa Pasila - Tapanila välille on kyllä mahdollista rakentaa viides ja kuudes raide, jos noin 20-30 rakennusta puretaan. Tapanilasta Sipoon rajalle on myös hankala päästä pelkästään maanpinnan tasossa. Vaikka todennäköisesti asukkaiden vastustus ajaisi koko junan tunneliin Käpylästä eteenpäin. 

Vaikka pääradan kaukoliikenteen linjaaminen lentokentän kautta on  toki nykylinjan lisäraiteiden vaihtoehto.





> Enpä ole vielä muussa yhteydessä törmännyt miljardin kustannusarvioon kyseisen hankkeen osalta.


Alle miljardilla saisi kyllä Kerava - Porvoo - Kouvola radan(yhteensä noin 125 km, 620 Me oikoradan kustannustasossa (2004).), joka ei kyllä olisi paljonkaan Lahden linjausta lyhyempi. Matka-eroa olisi Kerava - Lahti - Kouvola linjaukseen verrattuna ehkä 10 km, nopeudella 160 km/h 4 minuuttia.

Oikorata maksoi noin 5 Me/km, Vuodesta 2003 20 % nousu hintatasoon, nostaa hinnan 6 Me/km tasolle. Nykyään Kerava - Porvoo - Kouvola maksaisi nykyään noin 750 Me ilman lentokenttärataa.

Mutta jos Porvoon rata halutaan lähiliikennettä hyvin palvelevaksi ja nopeaksi, se pitää vetää Porvoon väylän käytävän pohjoispuolelta, ei Keravan kautta.

----------


## petteri

> Alunperin kirjoittanut petteri
> 
> 
> Mikä estää ajamasta nykylinjauksella junia, jotka eivät pysähdy Lahdessa ja Tikkurilassa, jos matka-aika on hyvin tärkeä.
> 
> 
> Puhdas maalaisjärjen käyttö, jota myös VR:n organisaatiossa satunnaisesti harjoitetaan.


Eli käytännössä samat liikennöintiperiaatteet, joilla Lahden oikorata valittiin.




> Alunperin kirjoittanut petteri
> 
> 
> Vaikka kyllä siitä, ettei Kouvolan mini-oikorataa, joka lyhentäisi Savon radan matka-aikoja Helsinkiin suunnilleen 15-20 minuuttia kun Kouvolan asemalla käynti ja suunnanvaihto jäisi pois ole toteutettu viittaa siihen suuntaan, että rautatieliikenteessä on muitakin tavoitteita kuin minimaalinen matka-aika Helsingin päärautatieasemalle.
> 
> 
> 
> Niinpä. Saattaisiko olla vaikka niin, että savolaisten sujuvat vaihtoyhteydet myös oikeaan suurkaupunkiin meneviin juniin voisivat olla pieni osa tätä tavoitekokonaisuutta.


Länteen menevät Savon radan matkustajat voisivat vaihtaa Lahdessa varsin pienellä matka-aikatappiolla. Valinta, että Savon radan junat pysähtyvät Kouvolassa perustuu enemmän periaatteeseen, että Kouvolankin tapaisia kirkonkyliä huomioidaan, Kotkan lähijuniin, jotka vielä kulkevat, perinteisiin ja siihen periaatteeseen että Suomessa perustellusti pyritään verkottamaan suuremmat kaupungit rautatieliikenteellä, vaikka tulisikin pieniä matka-aikatappioita.

----------


## Kolli

http://rhk-fi-bin.directo.fi/@Bin/70...1/L-L-V-su.pdf

Tässä RHK.n esite Lahti-Luumäki-hankkeesta.

Siitä käy hyvin ilmi, mikä etu on Lahden oikoradasta kun sen päälle parannetaan Lahti-Luumäki-rataa, matka-aika Pietariin on pian enää 3 tuntia.

----------


## kemkim

> Valinta, että Savon radan junat pysähtyvät Kouvolassa perustuu enemmän periaatteeseen, että Kouvolankin tapaisia kirkonkyliä huomioidaan.


En nyt sanoisi Kouvolaa ihan kirkonkyläksi. Kouvolan seudulla kun on asukkaita noin 100 000, kun Kuusankoski ym. paikkakunnat myös huomoidaan. Kouvolan kaupunki itsessään on toki pieni, mutta pieni sen pinta-alakin on.

----------


## petteri

> En nyt sanoisi Kouvolaa ihan kirkonkyläksi. Kouvolan seudulla kun on asukkaita noin 100 000, kun Kuusankoski ym. paikkakunnat myös huomoidaan. Kouvolan kaupunki itsessään on toki pieni, mutta pieni sen pinta-alakin on.


Tuo kirkonkyläheitto oli tarkoitettu vitsiksi. Olisi pitänyt lisätä hymiö. Vrt. ketjussa aiemmin mainittu Lahden kirkonkylä. 

Lahden seudullahan asuu 172000 asukasta ja Heinolan seudulla, joka on niin voimakkaasti sidoksissa Lahteen, että sen voisi mielestäni ihan perustellusti laskea Lahden kanssa samaankin seutukuntaan 29000 eli yhteensä Lahden vaikutuspiirissä asuu 201000 asukasta.

Vertailukohtana Oulun seudulla asuu vain hiukan Lahtea enemmän asukkaita eli 215000 asukasta.

----------


## kouvo

> Porvoo on huomattavasti pienempi kuin Lahti, joten en olisi matkustajapotentiaalista niinkään varma.


Pendelöintitilastot kertonevat oman karun totuutensa edellämainittujen paikkakuntien matkustajamääristä ja -potentiaalista. Lisäksi väittäisin että yhdyskuntarakenne tulee tiivistymään huomattavasti enemmän nyky-helsingin ja Porvoon rajojen välisellä alueella kuin Lahden ja Keravan välisellä alueella, joka omalta osaltaan myös saattaa vaikuttaa matkustuskysyntään.




> Toiseksi Kouvolan oikoradan aikasäästö Lahden oikorataan verrattuna supistuu enää 15 min pintaan, jos Porvoossa pysähdyttäisiin. Edellä mainitsemani 20 min on laskettu oletuksella, että Kouvolan oikorata säästäisi myös pysähdysaikaa Lahden rataan verrattuna.


Suorempi oikorata säästäisi myös pysähdysaikaa Lahden rataan verrattuna. Yksi pysähdys jäisi pois verrattuna sitä nykyiseen oikorataan.




> Jos lentokentän kaukoliikennerata tehdään (kuten jossain vaiheessa varmasti tapahtuukin) niin sinne päästään Lahden oikoradalta vaihdottomasti. Sen sijaan Tapanila-Kouvola radalta suoran yhteyden järjestäminen olisi jokseenkin mahdotonta.


Tämä on tietysti totta. Lentoasemalle/lta matkustavien määrä on kuitenkin huomattavasti pienempi kuin helsinkiin matkustavien määrä. Itään menevän oikoradan tapauksessa olisi luonnollisesti pitänyt priorisoida huomattavan enemmistön matkustustarpeet aivan saman periaatteen mukaan kuin lännessäkin (eli ELSAa ei kannata muuttaa LeLSAksi). Toisekseen valtio on juuri sitoutumassa kaivamaan rahansa Vantaan maaperään paikallisia kiinteistönkehityshankkeita edistämään, joten suoraa lentokenttärataa ei ihan lähitulevaisuudessa varmaankaan kannata odotella.  




> Myös oikorata + kehärata -yhdistelmässä matka-aika lentoasemalle olisi Kouvolan radalta pidempi, koska vaihto tapahtuisi Pasilassa Tikkurilan sijaan.


Saattaapi ollakin muutaman minuutin. Itse tosin vertailin aikaisemmassa viestissäni kyseistä asiaa koskien vaihtoehtoja: Lahden oikorata + kehärata vs. Suorempi oikorata + päärata lentoaseman kautta, joka antaakin jo erilaisen tuloksen matka-aikojen suhteen.

----------


## kouvo

> Alle miljardilla saisi kyllä Kerava - Porvoo - Kouvola radan(yhteensä noin 125 km, 620 Me oikoradan kustannustasossa (2004).), joka ei kyllä olisi paljonkaan Lahden linjausta lyhyempi. Matka-eroa olisi Kerava - Lahti - Kouvola linjaukseen verrattuna ehkä 10 km, nopeudella 160 km/h 4 minuuttia.


Samoissa RHK:n pumaskoissa, joissa on myös arvioitu Hki-Lahti-Mikkeli -radan kustannuksia, on Tapanilasta Porvoon kautta Kouvolaan kulkevan oikoradan kustannusarvio asettunut 600-700 M:n väliin.  




> Oikorata maksoi noin 5 Me/km, Vuodesta 2003 20 % nousu hintatasoon, nostaa hinnan 6 Me/km tasolle. Nykyään Kerava - Porvoo - Kouvola maksaisi nykyään noin 750 Me ilman lentokenttärataa.


Täysin yhdentekevä tieto keskustelussa olevan asian kannalta.




> Eli käytännössä samat liikennöintiperiaatteet, joilla Lahden oikorata valittiin.


Ei. Lahden oikorata valittiin siksi että haluttiin tukea kahden pitäjän lähiliikennettä Itä-Suomen kustannuksella, joko tarkoituksella tai tyhmyyspäissään, epäilen jälkimmäistä. Se että VR tajuaa pysäyttää nykyisellä oikoratalinjauksella junat myös Lahdessa ja Tikkurilassa osoittaa ainoastaan sen, että myös VR:n organisaatiossa osataan silloin tällöin tehdä myös järkeviä päätöksiä.




> Länteen menevät Savon radan matkustajat voisivat vaihtaa Lahdessa varsin pienellä matka-aikatappiolla.


Kun mainitsin oikean suurkaupungin, en varsinaisesti tarkoittanut Lahden länsipuolella sijaitsevia kirkonkyliä.

----------


## PNu

> Lisäksi väittäisin että yhdyskuntarakenne tulee tiivistymään huomattavasti enemmän nyky-helsingin ja Porvoon rajojen välisellä alueella kuin Lahden ja Keravan välisellä alueella, joka omalta osaltaan myös saattaa vaikuttaa matkustuskysyntään.


Saattaa näin tulevaisuudessa käydäkin mutta silloin varmasti Helsinki-Porvoo-Kotka -rata saa uutta eloa. Lahden oikoradan hyvä puoli on, että se jättää mahdollisuuden myös Kotkan radan rakentamiseen, koska nämä eivät ole päällekkäisiä hankkeita kuin korkeintaan Venäjän liikenteen osalta.




> Suorempi oikorata säästäisi myös pysähdysaikaa Lahden rataan verrattuna. Yksi pysähdys jäisi pois verrattuna sitä nykyiseen oikorataan.


Tämä yksi pysähdys on jo huomioitu 15 min ajansäästössä.




> Saattaapi ollakin muutaman minuutin. Itse tosin vertailin aikaisemmassa viestissäni kyseistä asiaa koskien vaihtoehtoja: Lahden oikorata + kehärata vs. Suorempi oikorata + päärata lentoaseman kautta, joka antaakin jo erilaisen tuloksen matka-aikojen suhteen.


Tapanila-Kouvola -oikoradan kanssa tuskin lentoaseman kautta kulkevaa päärataa edes harkittaisiin, koska sinne voitaisiin ohjata vain Tampereen suunnan kaukojunat eli kustannukset saavutettavaan hyötyyn nähden olisivat melkoiset.

----------


## petteri

> Samoissa RHK:n pumaskoissa, joissa on myös arvioitu Hki-Lahti-Mikkeli -radan kustannuksia, on Tapanilasta Porvoon kautta Kouvolaan kulkevan oikoradan kustannusarvio asettunut 600-700 M:n väliin.


Lahden oikorata maksoi 330 Me eli 5 Me/km suunnilleen vuoden 2004 kustannustasossa. Sipoon raja - Kouvola (120-125 km) väli pitkältä matkalta aika asumatonta ja sen kustannustaso olisi ollut varmaan samaa luokkaa tai jonkin verran korkeampi(tiheämmän asutuksen vuoksi) kilometriltä eli 600-620 Me.

Käpylä - Sipoon raja väli kuitenkin kulkee ympäristössä, jossa maanpäällisen radan rakentaminen on hyvin vaikeaa. Ympäristösyistä tuolla välillä olisi hyvin todennäköisesti jouduttu tunneliin. Tuon välin kustannus on ihan muuta kuin 5 Me/km vuoden 2004 rahassa, käsitykseni mukaan n. 25 Me /km 2004 rahassa. Tuo arvio perustuu Kehäradan ja Länsimetron kustannuksiin.




> Ei. Lahden oikorata valittiin siksi että haluttiin tukea kahden pitäjän lähiliikennettä Itä-Suomen kustannuksella, joko tarkoituksella tai tyhmyyspäissään, epäilen jälkimmäistä.


Lahden oikorata valittiin koska Lahti-Heinolan 200000 asukasta ovat niin suuri käyttäjäkunta. Savon ja Karjalan ratojen varressa asuu yhteensä noin 600000 asukasta.

Lahden linjauksella hyvien junayhteyksien pariin saatiin suunnilleen 33 % enemmän asukkaita kuin Kerava-Kouvola linjauksella.

----------


## kemkim

> Saattaa näin tulevaisuudessa käydäkin mutta silloin varmasti Helsinki-Porvoo-Kotka -rata saa uutta eloa. Lahden oikoradan hyvä puoli on, että se jättää mahdollisuuden myös Kotkan radan rakentamiseen, koska nämä eivät ole päällekkäisiä hankkeita kuin korkeintaan Venäjän liikenteen osalta.


Jos olisi tehty rata Helsinki-Porvoo-Kouvola, niin mikä olisi estänyt jatkamasta rataa Porvoosta Kotkaan ja tarvittaessa edelleen?

----------


## PNu

> Jos olisi tehty rata Helsinki-Porvoo-Kouvola, niin mikä olisi estänyt jatkamasta rataa Porvoosta Kotkaan ja tarvittaessa edelleen?


Porvoo-Kotka -rata ei taatusti kannata yksinään vaan se vaatisi jatkon Pietarin suuntaan, jotta idän tavaraliikennettä saataisiin uudelle radalle. Mutta varsinainen este on, että Kouvolan ja Kotkan oikoradat yhdessä olisivat selvästi huonompi paketti kuin Lahden ja Kotkan oikoradat yhdessä, koska ne maksaisivat enemmän kuin jälkimmäiset ja palvelisivat pienempää väestömäärää, kun Lahden seutu olisi ohitettu.

----------


## kemkim

> Porvoo-Kotka -rata ei taatusti kannata yksinään vaan se vaatisi jatkon Pietarin suuntaan, jotta idän tavaraliikennettä saataisiin uudelle radalle. Mutta varsinainen este on, että Kouvolan ja Kotkan oikoradat yhdessä olisivat selvästi huonompi paketti kuin Lahden ja Kotkan oikoradat yhdessä, koska ne maksaisivat enemmän kuin jälkimmäiset ja palvelisivat pienempää väestömäärää, kun Lahden seutu olisi ohitettu.


Varsinaiseksi hankaluudeksi tässä jää kuitenkin se, että Savon suunnan junat joutuvat edelleen kiertämään Kouvolan ja Lahden kautta, mikäli Lahden-Mikkelin oikorata aiotaan haudata. Karjalan suunnan junat onneksi voivat hyödyntää Kotkan oikorataa. Nykytilanteessa olisi kyllä järkevää jatkaa Lahden ja Mikkelin välisen oikoradan suunnittelua.

----------


## kouvo

> Saattaa näin tulevaisuudessa käydäkin mutta silloin varmasti Helsinki-Porvoo-Kotka -rata saa uutta eloa. Lahden oikoradan hyvä puoli on, että se jättää mahdollisuuden myös Kotkan radan rakentamiseen, koska nämä eivät ole päällekkäisiä hankkeita kuin korkeintaan Venäjän liikenteen osalta.
> 
> Porvoo-Kotka -rata ei taatusti kannata yksinään vaan se vaatisi jatkon Pietarin suuntaan, jotta idän tavaraliikennettä saataisiin uudelle radalle. Mutta varsinainen este on, että Kouvolan ja Kotkan oikoradat yhdessä olisivat selvästi huonompi paketti kuin Lahden ja Kotkan oikoradat yhdessä, koska ne maksaisivat enemmän kuin jälkimmäiset ja palvelisivat pienempää väestömäärää, kun Lahden seutu olisi ohitettu.


Yksi oikorata olisi riittänyt itäänpäin, jos se vain olisi linjattu oikein.
Rautateiden tavaraliikenteen toimintalogiikka poikeaa nähdäkseni huomattavasti rautateiden henkilöliikenteen toimintaperiaatteista. Matka-ajoilla ei tavaraliikenteessä ole läheskään yhtä suurta merkitystä kuin henkilöliikenteessä, mikä näkyy mm. nykyiselle oikoradalle siirtyneiden tavarajunien "valtavasta" määrästä. Lisäksi rautatieden tavaraliikenteen volyymit keskittyvät aivan muualle kuin isolle kirkolle, toisin kuin henkilöjunaliikenteessä. Uskoisin myös, että eräät sisämaan kaupungit, joihin tulee raiteet suurista satamista ovat merkittäviä rautatietavaraliikenteen solmukohtia, joissa kuljetuksia uudelleenjärjestellään, jotta toiminta olisi tehokasta, eikä esim. samaan kohteeseen ajettaisi useita tavarajunia peräkkäin.  




> Tapanila-Kouvola -oikoradan kanssa tuskin lentoaseman kautta kulkevaa päärataa edes harkittaisiin, koska sinne voitaisiin ohjata vain Tampereen suunnan kaukojunat eli kustannukset saavutettavaan hyötyyn nähden olisivat melkoiset.


Ensinnäkin, kaikesta helsingin ja maakuntien välisestä kaukojunaliikenteen matkustajamäärästä yli puolet kohdistuu pääradalle. Toiseksi, yhteiskunnan päätöksenarvontakoneisto suoltaa niin yllättäviä ratkaisuja mm. lentokentän raideyhteyksiksi ja oikoradoiksi, että on aika hankala lähteä arvailemaan mitä yhteyksiä toteutetaan ja mitä ei.

----------


## kouvo

> Lahden oikorata maksoi 330 Me eli 5 Me/km suunnilleen vuoden 2004 kustannustasossa. Sipoon raja - Kouvola (120-125 km) väli pitkältä matkalta aika asumatonta ja sen kustannustaso olisi ollut varmaan samaa luokkaa tai jonkin verran korkeampi(tiheämmän asutuksen vuoksi) kilometriltä eli 600-620 Me.
> 
> Käpylä - Sipoon raja väli kuitenkin kulkee ympäristössä, jossa maanpäällisen radan rakentaminen on hyvin vaikeaa. Ympäristösyistä tuolla välillä olisi hyvin todennäköisesti jouduttu tunneliin. Tuon välin kustannus on ihan muuta kuin 5 Me/km vuoden 2004 rahassa, käsitykseni mukaan n. 25 Me /km 2004 rahassa. Tuo arvio perustuu Kehäradan ja Länsimetron kustannuksiin.


Puhtaasti omaa tulkintaasi. Saatavilla olevat dokumentit eivät tue tätä, tai ainakaan itse en ole löytänyt miljardiarviota mistään. 




> Lahden oikorata valittiin koska Lahti-Heinolan 200000 asukasta ovat niin suuri käyttäjäkunta.


Utopia-kaksoiskaupungillasi taitaa kyllä olla ainakin yksi ongelma. Raide-Heinolalta ikäänkuin vedettiin matto jalkojen alta E-Savon maakuntakaavan toimesta.

----------


## petteri

> Alunperin kirjoittanut petteri
> 
> 
> Lahden oikorata maksoi 330 Me eli 5 Me/km suunnilleen vuoden 2004 kustannustasossa. Sipoon raja - Kouvola (120-125 km) väli pitkältä matkalta aika asumatonta ja sen kustannustaso olisi ollut varmaan samaa luokkaa tai jonkin verran korkeampi(tiheämmän asutuksen vuoksi) kilometriltä eli 600-620 Me.
> 
> Käpylä - Sipoon raja väli kuitenkin kulkee ympäristössä, jossa maanpäällisen radan rakentaminen on hyvin vaikeaa. Ympäristösyistä tuolla välillä olisi hyvin todennäköisesti jouduttu tunneliin. Tuon välin kustannus on ihan muuta kuin 5 Me/km vuoden 2004 rahassa, käsitykseni mukaan n. 25 Me /km 2004 rahassa. Tuo arvio perustuu Kehäradan ja Länsimetron kustannuksiin.
> 
> 
> Puhtaasti omaa tulkintaasi. Saatavilla olevat dokumentit eivät tue tätä, tai ainakaan itse en ole löytänyt miljardiarviota mistään.


Tapanila - Porvoo linjauksesta ei ole päivitettyjä dokumenttejä, koska suunnitelmaa ei ole koskaan päivitetty sen jälkeen kun huomattiin, että linjaus on vaikea toteuttaa. 

Mikä tuossa arviossa on pielessä? Sekö, että Sipoon raja - Porvoo -Kouvola olisi maksanut kilometriltä vähän enemmän kuin Lahden oikoradan kustannus, koska linjauksella on enemmän teitä ja asutusta.

Mikä ei ole totta? Sekö ettei Käpylä - Tapanila välille ei mahdu kahta raidetta lisää purkamatta monia rakennuksia, joista muutama on kerrostaloja? Vai se, että radan levittäminen herättäisi voimakasta vastustusta? 

Sekö ei ole fakta että Käpylä - Tapanila välillä maanpinnan tasossa pitäisi rakentaa pitkiä siltoja? Eikö ole totta Tapanila - Sipoon rata välillä on maanpäällinen linjaus monessa paikassa tukossa? 

Vai se, että tiheästi asutetuilla alueilla korkean melutason radat herättävät niin kovaa vastustusta, että niitä on vaikeaa saada toteutettua muuten kuin tunneliin?

Vai onko junaradan rakennuskustannus vaikeissa kaupunkíoloissa eli 25 Me/km(2004 kustannustasossa), joka on määritelty Kehäradan ja Länsimetron perusteella väärä?

----------


## PNu

> Yksi oikorata olisi riittänyt itäänpäin, jos se vain olisi linjattu oikein.


Lahden oikorata riittää kyllä yksinäänkin mainiosti ja se oli vieläpä huomattavasti Kouvolan oikorataa halvempi ja palvelee suurempaa väestömäärää. Ja kuten edellä jo muutamaan kertaan sanoin niin en itse usko mitään toista oikorataa tehtävänkään pitkiin aikoihin. Silti on hyvä, että mahdollisuus Kotkan oikorataa varten säilyi.




> Uskoisin myös, että eräät sisämaan kaupungit, joihin tulee raiteet suurista satamista ovat merkittäviä rautatietavaraliikenteen solmukohtia, joissa kuljetuksia uudelleenjärjestellään, jotta toiminta olisi tehokasta, eikä esim. samaan kohteeseen ajettaisi useita tavarajunia peräkkäin.


Vaihtotyöt eivät tuota mitään, joten tehokkuutta tavoiteltaessa yritetään ajattaa niin paljon kokojunakuljetuksia kuin mahdollista. Tämä on ollut suunta jo pitkään eikä varmaankaan muutu tulevaisuudessakaan miksikään.




> Ensinnäkin, kaikesta helsingin ja maakuntien välisestä kaukojunaliikenteen matkustajamäärästä yli puolet kohdistuu pääradalle. Toiseksi, yhteiskunnan päätöksenarvontakoneisto suoltaa niin yllättäviä ratkaisuja mm. lentokentän raideyhteyksiksi ja oikoradoiksi, että on aika hankala lähteä arvailemaan mitä yhteyksiä toteutetaan ja mitä ei.


Lentoaseman kaukoliikenneradan toteutumiseen menee varmasti kauan mutta on äärimmäisen epätodennäköistä, että se olisi toteutunut ainakaan yhtään aikaisemmin tilanteessa, jossa idän oikorata olisi linjattu lähtemään jo Tapanilasta. Nykytilanteessa kaikki Tampereen ja Kouvolan suunnan kaukojunat voidaan kierrättää lentoaseman kautta, mikäli rata joskus tehdään mutta Tapanila-Kuovola -oikoradan tapauksessa se onnistuisi vain Tampereen suunnan junille. Tämä ei missään tapauksessa voisi ainakaan edistää lentoaseman kaukoliikenneradan toteutumista. Tuskin Tapanilan linjausta olisi ikinä vakavissaan edes ehdotettu, jos pääradan linjaaminen lentoaseman kautta olisi ollut samaan aikaan mielessä.

----------


## kouvo

> Lahden oikorata riittää kyllä yksinäänkin mainiosti ja se oli vieläpä huomattavasti Kouvolan oikorataa halvempi ja palvelee suurempaa väestömäärää. Ja kuten edellä jo muutamaan kertaan sanoin niin en itse usko mitään toista oikorataa tehtävänkään pitkiin aikoihin. Silti on hyvä, että mahdollisuus Kotkan oikorataa varten säilyi.


Lahden oikoradan varren suurempi väestönmäärä on vähän siinä ja siinä, etenkin jos huomiot sen miten yhdyskuntarakenne tulee lähiaikoina tiivistymään ja mihinkä suuntaan. Matkustajapotentiaali olisi kuitenkin jo tänäpäivänä huomattavasti suurempi Porvoon kautta kulkevalla suoremmalla oikoradalla kuin nykyisellä oikoradalla. En itsekään usko toisen oikoradan toteutumiseen vielä pitkään aikaan, jos koskaan. Sen takia juuri olisi pitänyt valita suorempi oikoratalinjaus.  




> Vaihtotyöt eivät tuota mitään, joten tehokkuutta tavoiteltaessa yritetään ajattaa niin paljon kokojunakuljetuksia kuin mahdollista. Tämä on ollut suunta jo pitkään eikä varmaankaan muutu tulevaisuudessakaan miksikään.


Suunta ja pyrkimys saattaa olla kohti kokojunia. Taitaa kuitenkin olla niin, että tavaravirrat Suomessa ovat sen verran ohuita, että runkojunista ei päästä eroon. Oman käsitykseni mukaan ainakin runkojunaliikenne tällä hetkellä on huomattavsti vilkkaampaa kuin kokojunilla operointi. Toisaalta jos puhutaan tavaraliikenteestä ylipäätään olisi suorempi oikoratalinjaus ollut vähintään yhtä hyvä kuin Lahden linjaus riippumatta tavarajunatyypistä. 





> Lentoaseman kaukoliikenneradan toteutumiseen menee varmasti kauan mutta on äärimmäisen epätodennäköistä, että se olisi toteutunut ainakaan yhtään aikaisemmin tilanteessa, jossa idän oikorata olisi linjattu lähtemään jo Tapanilasta. Nykytilanteessa kaikki Tampereen ja Kouvolan suunnan kaukojunat voidaan kierrättää lentoaseman kautta, mikäli rata joskus tehdään mutta Tapanila-Kuovola -oikoradan tapauksessa se onnistuisi vain Tampereen suunnan junille. Tämä ei missään tapauksessa voisi ainakaan edistää lentoaseman kaukoliikenneradan toteutumista. Tuskin Tapanilan linjausta olisi ikinä vakavissaan edes ehdotettu, jos pääradan linjaaminen lentoaseman kautta olisi ollut samaan aikaan mielessä.


Kuten jo aikaisemmin sanoin pääkohteeseen eli helsingin keskustaan on huomattavasti tärkeämpää tarjota suorat ja nopeat yhteydet kuin lentoasemalle.

Koska virheellinen oikoratalinjaus kuitenkin toteutettiin, niin aika käsittämättömältä tuntuu, että Lahden oikoradan ainoa edes jollain tavalla järkeenkäypä perustelu eli suora lentokenttäyhteys jätettiin toteuttamatta Vantaan kiinteistönkehitystoiminnan ajaessa Valtion arvojärjestyksessä ohi sujuvan liikenneratkaisun.

----------


## kouvo

> Tapanila - Porvoo linjauksesta ei ole päivitettyjä dokumenttejä, koska suunnitelmaa ei ole koskaan päivitetty sen jälkeen kun huomattiin, että linjaus on vaikea toteuttaa.


Se, että dokumentteja ei ole saatavissa tai jos vertailuja ei ylipäätään eri vaihtoehtojen välillä ole koskaan kunnolla tehty haiskahtaa aika vahvasti siltä että aivan kaikki perustelut nykyisen oikoratalinjauksen valinnalle eivät kestä päivänvaloa. 




> Mikä tuossa arviossa on pielessä?


Se, että se perustuu täysin subjektiivisiin näkemyksiin sekä ratalinjauksen että kustannusten osalta. Ymmärrät varmasti, että jos oma arviosi kustannuksista heittää useita satoja miljoonia euroja muihin saatavilla oleviin arvioihin nähden, niin ihan kaikki eivät ole valmiita suoralta kädeltä vakuuttumaan laskelmiesi oikeellisuudesta.

----------


## PNu

> Lahden oikoradan varren suurempi väestönmäärä on vähän siinä ja siinä, etenkin jos huomiot sen miten yhdyskuntarakenne tulee lähiaikoina tiivistymään ja mihinkä suuntaan. Matkustajapotentiaali olisi kuitenkin jo tänäpäivänä huomattavasti suurempi Porvoon kautta kulkevalla suoremmalla oikoradalla kuin nykyisellä oikoradalla.


Porvoo on asukasluvultaan noin puolet Lahdesta mutta voi kyllä ollakin, että Helsingin ja Porvoon välisellä osuudella olisi Kouvolan oikoradalla suunnilleen sama matkustajamäärä kuin on nykyään Lahden oikoradalla. Tämä sen vuoksi, että Porvoo on Lahtea lähempänä Helsinkiä ja päivittäistä työmatkustusta on siksi suhteellisesti enemmän. 

Oikoradan kannattavuutta ajatellen Lahdesta Helsinkiin tulevat ajavat kuitenkin Lahden oikoradan päästä päähän mutta Kouvolan oikoradalla olisi vastaavaa matkustajapotentiaalia vain Porvooseen asti eli osuudella, joka olisi vain noin kolmannes radan pituudesta.




> Suunta ja pyrkimys saattaa olla kohti kokojunia. Taitaa kuitenkin olla niin, että tavaravirrat Suomessa ovat sen verran ohuita, että runkojunista ei päästä eroon. Oman käsitykseni mukaan ainakin runkojunaliikenne tällä hetkellä on huomattavsti vilkkaampaa kuin kokojunilla operointi.


Mitähän mahdat runkojunilla tarkoittaa? Jos jätetään selvästi kokojunakuljetuksiin painottuva malmi, teräs, öljy, raakapuu yms. liikenne pois laskuista niin tuskin jäljelle jäävä on tavaraliikenteen huomattava enemmistö ainakaan tonneissa mitattuna.




> Toisaalta jos puhutaan tavaraliikenteestä ylipäätään olisi suorempi oikoratalinjaus ollut vähintään yhtä hyvä kuin Lahden linjaus riippumatta tavarajunatyypistä.


Ainakin Vuosaaren sataman liikennejärjestelyt olisivat maksaneet Kouvolan oikoradan kanssa enemmän, kun yhteydet olisi pitänyt rakentaa erikseen sekä pääradalle että oikoradalle.

----------


## kouvo

> Porvoo on asukasluvultaan noin puolet Lahdesta mutta voi kyllä ollakin, että Helsingin ja Porvoon välisellä osuudella olisi Kouvolan oikoradalla suunnilleen sama matkustajamäärä kuin on nykyään Lahden oikoradalla. Tämä sen vuoksi, että Porvoo on Lahtea lähempänä Helsinkiä ja päivittäistä työmatkustusta on siksi suhteellisesti enemmän.


Tilastokeskus tietää kertoa seuraavaa: Helsinkiin pendelöivät:
Lahden seutukunta 2 291, Mäntsälä 1 545, Porvoon seutukunta 7 180. Kyseessä on siis absoluuttinen Porvoon seutukunnan dominointi kyseisessä asiassa, eikä ainostaan suhteellinen. Uskaltaisin tämän perusteella väittää että Porvoon ja Helsingin välisellä radalla olisi huomattavasti enemmän matkustajia kuin Lahden ja Helsingin välisellä radalla.





> Oikoradan kannattavuutta ajatellen Lahdesta Helsinkiin tulevat ajavat kuitenkin Lahden oikoradan päästä päähän mutta Kouvolan oikoradalla olisi vastaavaa matkustajapotentiaalia vain Porvooseen asti eli osuudella, joka olisi vain noin kolmannes radan pituudesta.


Tälläkin foorumilla on esitetty arvioita siitä, että ihan tuulilasikuormassa junia ei Lahteen asti/Lahdesta ajeta. Yllä oleva tilastokin saattaa kertoa hieman Lahdenradan kuormituksesta. Mitä tulee suoremman oikoratalinjauksen matkustajapotentiaaliin Porvoosta eteenpäin, todettakoon että Valtio tuskin olisi tilannut Z-junien tyyppistä maksajokamatkastaylimääräistäyhteiskunnankirstusta-liikennettä kyseiselle yhteysvälille. Kouvolan ja Helsingin välille olisivat riittäneet normaalit kaukojunat.

----------


## petteri

> Tilastokeskus tietää kertoa seuraavaa: Helsinkiin pendelöivät:
> Lahden seutukunta 2 291, Mäntsälä 1 545, Porvoon seutukunta 7 180. Kyseessä on siis absoluuttinen Porvoon seutukunnan dominointi kyseisessä asiassa, eikä ainostaan suhteellinen. Uskaltaisin tämän perusteella väittää että Porvoon ja Helsingin välisellä radalla olisi huomattavasti enemmän matkustajia kuin Lahden ja Helsingin välisellä radalla.


Sukkulointi pääkaupunkiseudulle 2006 raportin mukaan Lahden aseman vaikutuspiiristä(Lahti, Hollola, Nastola) on pääkaupunkiseudulle 5918 sukkuloijaa, Mäntsälästä 2253 ja Porvoosta 4923.

Vaikka Toki Porvoon lähiliikennerata on hyvä idea, nyt kun Lahden erinomaisesti palveleva oikorata on jo rakennettu. Sipoossa on maata minne voidaan rakentaa lisää asuntoja.

----------


## kouvo

> Mitähän mahdat runkojunilla tarkoittaa?


Keskusjärjestelyratapihojen välisiä tavarajunia, jotka koostuvat vaunuryhmistä tai yksittäisistä vaunuista joilla on eri lähtö- ja määräpaikat.




> Jos jätetään selvästi kokojunakuljetuksiin painottuva malmi, teräs, öljy, raakapuu yms. liikenne pois laskuista niin tuskin jäljelle jäävä on tavaraliikenteen huomattava enemmistö ainakaan tonneissa mitattuna.


Voi olla, en osaa sanoa. Lahden ja Helsingin välinen kokojunaliikenne edellä mainitsemiesi tavararyhmien osalta tuskin myöskään on kovin merkittävää.




> Ainakin Vuosaaren sataman liikennejärjestelyt olisivat maksaneet Kouvolan oikoradan kanssa enemmän, kun yhteydet olisi pitänyt rakentaa erikseen sekä pääradalle että oikoradalle.


Yhteydet itäänpäin tosin olisivat samalla nopeutuneet.

Henk.koht. en kuitenkaan usko että tavaraliikenteestä on löydettävissä merkittäviä perusteluita kummankaan viimeaikoina tässä ketjussa käsitellyn linjausvaihtoehdon eduksi. Pääradan tukkoisuuden purun kannalta vaihtoehdot ovat myös aikalailla samalla viivalla. Huomattavat erot tulevat kuitenkin henkilöjunaliikenteen osalta, sekä kauko- että lähiliikenteessä. Siinä suorempi linjaus pieksee Lahden linjauksen mennen tullen.

----------


## kouvo

> Sukkulointi pääkaupunkiseudulle 2006 raportin mukaan Lahden aseman vaikutuspiiristä(Lahti, Hollola, Nastola) on pääkaupunkiseudulle 5918 sukkuloijaa, Mäntsälästä 2253 ja Porvoosta 4923.


Kieltämättä vähän erityyppisiä tuloksia. Johtuneeko osaltaan eri ajankohdasta ja siitä, että sinun mainitsemasi raportti käsittelee pendelöintiä koko YTV-alueelle.

Sipoon lukeman mainitsematta jättäminen tässä yhteydessä on luonnollisesti puhdas vahinko?

----------


## PNu

> Tilastokeskus tietää kertoa seuraavaa: Helsinkiin pendelöivät:
> Lahden seutukunta 2 291, Mäntsälä 1 545, Porvoon seutukunta 7 180. Kyseessä on siis absoluuttinen Porvoon seutukunnan dominointi kyseisessä asiassa, eikä ainostaan suhteellinen.


En tiedä miten olet nuo luvut laskenut. YTV:n sukkulointitilasto 31.12.2005 kertoo, että Lahdesta YTV-alueelle oli 2106 sukkuloijaa ja YTV-alueelta Lahteen 661 eli yhteensä 2767. Mäntsälän osalta lukemat olivat 2502 ja 199 eli yhteensä 2701. Lahden ja Mäntsälän yhteinen lukema on siis 5468.

Porvoon osalta luvut ovat 5173 ja 1313 eli yhteensä 6486. Porvoon lukema on siis noin 19 % korkeampi, kuin Lahden ja Mäntsälän yhteensä. 

Mutta kuten tässäkin keskustelussa on jo aikaisemmin todettu, tehdään Lahden oikoradalla RHK:n mukaan runsaat 2 miljoonaa kaukojunamatkaa ja oikoradan paikallisjunamatkojen määräksi on julkisuudessa kerrottu runsaat 0,6 miljoonaa eli kokonaismatkustajamäärä on yli 2,6 miljoonaa. 

Vaikka Helsingin ja Porvoon välillä tehtäisiinkin 19 % enemmän paikallisjunamatkoja niin se on vain runsaat 0,7 miljoonaa paikallisjunamatkaa vuodessa eli lisäystä Lahden oikoradan matkustajamääriin verrattuna tulisi runsaat 0,1 miljoonaa. Tämähän on aivan marginaalia Lahden oikoradan kokonaismatkustajamäärään verrattuna.

Sen sijaan Lahdesta joko Helsingin tai Kouvolan suuntaan aloitettujen kaukojunamatkojen määrä lienee vuositasolla paljon enemmän kuin 0,1 miljoonaa ja taatusti enemmän mitä Porvoosta aloitettaisiin. Siten Lahden oikoradan ja Helsinki-Porvoo-välin kokonaismatkustajamäärillä ei todennäköisesti olisi suurtakaan eroa ainakaan Porvoon hyväksi ja Porvoo-Kouvola -osuus jää ilman muuta jälkeen Lahden oikoradasta. 

Lisäksi Kouvolan oikorata olisi maksanut vähintään kaksi, mahdollisesti jopa kolme kertaa Lahden oikoradan verran, joten matkustajaa kohden Lahden oikorata tuli paljon edullisemmaksi.




> Mitä tulee suoremman oikoratalinjauksen matkustajapotentiaaliin Porvoosta eteenpäin, todettakoon että Valtio tuskin olisi tilannut Z-junien tyyppistä maksajokamatkastaylimääräistäyhteiskunnankirstusta-liikennettä kyseiselle yhteysvälille. Kouvolan ja Helsingin välille olisivat riittäneet normaalit kaukojunat.


Ei varmaan olisikaan ja tämä tietysti vähentäisi Kouvolan oikoradan matkustajapotentiaalia entisestään, koska tarjontaa olisi Lahden oikorataa vähemmän.

----------


## PNu

> Keskusjärjestelyratapihojen välisiä tavarajunia, jotka koostuvat vaunuryhmistä tai yksittäisistä vaunuista joilla on eri lähtö- ja määräpaikat.


Nyt puhut liikennöintimallista, jota noudatettiin 60-luvulla. Tämän päivän lähtökohta on, että varsinaisia keskusjärjestelyratapihoja on vain kaksi eli Kouvola ja Tampere.




> Lahden ja Helsingin välinen kokojunaliikenne edellä mainitsemiesi tavararyhmien osalta tuskin myöskään on kovin merkittävää.


Ei toki mutta Vainikkalasta Haminaan ja Kotkaan sitä on. Tavaraliikennehän tuli keskusteluun mukaan nimenomaan Kotkan oikoradan pohdintojen kautta.




> Henk.koht. en kuitenkaan usko että tavaraliikenteestä on löydettävissä merkittäviä perusteluita kummankaan viimeaikoina tässä ketjussa käsitellyn linjausvaihtoehdon eduksi.


En minäkään. Sen sijaan tavaraliikenne voisi olla Kotkan suunnan oikoradan rakentamiselle peruste.

----------


## PNu

> Sipoon lukeman mainitsematta jättäminen tässä yhteydessä on luonnollisesti puhdas vahinko?


Palveleehan toki Z-junakin myös Tikkurilaa, Keravaa tai Haarajoen kautta jopa Järvenpäätä. Toisaalta Lounais-Sipoo päässee raideliikenteen ulottuville joka tapauksessa metron jatkon myötä.

----------


## kouvo

> En tiedä miten olet nuo luvut laskenut.


En ole itse laskenut lukuja, vaan poiminut ne erään Tilastokeskuksen jampan vuonna 2008 julkaistusta raportista.




> Porvoon osalta luvut ovat 5173 ja 1313 eli yhteensä 6486. Porvoon lukema on siis noin 19 % korkeampi, kuin Lahden ja Mäntsälän yhteensä. 
> 
> Mutta kuten tässäkin keskustelussa on jo aikaisemmin todettu, tehdään Lahden oikoradalla RHK:n mukaan runsaat 2 miljoonaa kaukojunamatkaa ja oikoradan paikallisjunamatkojen määräksi on julkisuudessa kerrottu runsaat 0,6 miljoonaa eli kokonaismatkustajamäärä on yli 2,6 miljoonaa. 
> 
> Vaikka Helsingin ja Porvoon välillä tehtäisiinkin 19 % enemmän paikallisjunamatkoja niin se on vain runsaat 0,7 miljoonaa paikallisjunamatkaa vuodessa eli lisäystä Lahden oikoradan matkustajamääriin verrattuna tulisi runsaat 0,1 miljoonaa. Tämähän on aivan marginaalia Lahden oikoradan kokonaismatkustajamäärään verrattuna.


Sivuutit arviolaskelmassasi aika sujuvasti Sipoon. 




> Sen sijaan Lahdesta joko Helsingin tai Kouvolan suuntaan aloitettujen kaukojunamatkojen määrä lienee vuositasolla paljon enemmän kuin 0,1 miljoonaa ja taatusti enemmän mitä Porvoosta aloitettaisiin. Siten Lahden oikoradan ja Helsinki-Porvoo-välin kokonaismatkustajamäärillä ei todennäköisesti olisi suurtakaan eroa ainakaan Porvoon hyväksi ja Porvoo-Kouvola -osuus jää ilman muuta jälkeen Lahden oikoradasta.


Lähtöasetelma pielessä tässä arviossa.




> Ei varmaan olisikaan ja tämä tietysti vähentäisi Kouvolan oikoradan matkustajapotentiaalia entisestään, koska tarjontaa olisi Lahden oikorataa vähemmän.


Kapasiteetti matkustajamäärän mukaan. Valtionmaksuautomaattityyppisten Z-junien ajattamisessa Kouvolaan ei olisi mitään järkeä. Suoremman oikoradan aiheuttama matkustajamäärän kasvu olisi varmaankin ohjattu ensisijassa kaukojuniin.




> Palveleehan toki Z-junakin myös Tikkurilaa, Keravaa tai Haarajoen kautta jopa Järvenpäätä.


Jos tarkoituksena oli lisätä Tikkurilan, Keravan tai jopa Järvenpään palvelua, Lahden oikorata vaikuttaa kohtuu kalliilta ratkaisulta kyseiseen tarkoitukseen.




> Toisaalta Lounais-Sipoo päässee raideliikenteen ulottuville joka tapauksessa metron jatkon myötä.


Näitäkin asioita voitaisiin joskus ajatella kokonaisuuksina. Suoremmalla oikoradalla olisi ratkaistu sekä idänsuunnan kaukoliikenne, että idänsuunnan lähiliikenne. Nyt sen sijaan päädytään tod.näk. ratkaisuun jossa virheellisen oikoratalinjauksen lisäksi rakennetaan sekä metron jatke, että lähiliikennerata Porvooseen. Ei tosin ole aivan ainutkertaista se, että oranssi juna torpedoi järkevät raideliikennehankkeet.

----------


## PNu

> Sivuutit arviolaskelmassasi aika sujuvasti Sipoon.


Luonnollisesti, koska kannattavuus määräytyy henkilökilometrien mukaan. Mennään aivan harhaan, jos Lahdesta Helsinkiin matkustavat rinnastetaan Sipoosta Helsinkiin matkustaviin, vaikka edelliset ajavat Lahden oikoradan päästä päähän ja jälkimmäiset tuskin 20 % Kouvolan oikoradan pituudesta.




> Lähtöasetelma pielessä tässä arviossa.


Kerro toki miten.




> Kapasiteetti matkustajamäärän mukaan. Valtionmaksuautomaattityyppisten Z-junien ajattamisessa Kouvolaan ei olisi mitään järkeä. Suoremman oikoradan aiheuttama matkustajamäärän kasvu olisi varmaankin ohjattu ensisijassa kaukojuniin.


Eli et itsekään usko Kouvolan oikoradan matkustajamäärien yltävän Lahden radan tasolle (lukuunottamatta väliä Tapanila-Porvoo), koska olisit valmis karsimaan Porvoon itäpuolelta pois puolet siitä junatarjonnasta, joka nykyään on Lahden oikoradalla.




> Jos tarkoituksena oli lisätä Tikkurilan, Keravan tai jopa Järvenpään palvelua, Lahden oikorata vaikuttaa kohtuu kalliilta ratkaisulta kyseiseen tarkoitukseen.


Ei vaan pointti on siinä, että Lahden oikoradalta on suorat yhteydet myös Keravalle ja Tikkurilaan, joten se jakelee matkustajat pääkaupunkiseudulla laajemmalle alueelle, mitä Kouvolan oikorata tekisi. Tällä epäilemättä on vaikutusta radan matkustajapotentiaaliin.

Mutta totta on tietysti, että Z-junien avulla on Helsingistä Tikkurilaan, Keravalle ja Järvenpäähän (Haarajoelle) saatu lisää nopeita paikallisjunavuoroja. Tähän lisätarjontaan ei ehkä olisi ollut mahdollisuutta ilman Lahden oikoradan tuomaa matkustajamäärien lisäystä.




> Näitäkin asioita voitaisiin joskus ajatella kokonaisuuksina. Suoremmalla oikoradalla olisi ratkaistu sekä idänsuunnan kaukoliikenne, että idänsuunnan lähiliikenne. Nyt sen sijaan päädytään tod.näk. ratkaisuun jossa virheellisen oikoratalinjauksen lisäksi rakennetaan sekä metron jatke, että lähiliikennerata Porvooseen.


Kerran pari tunnissa kulkeva paikallisjuna sekä 1-2 asemaa Sipoossa ei kyllä mitään Sipoon metroa korvaa. Tämän enempään ei Helsingin ja Porvoon välillä olisi ollut potentiaalia ainakaan siinä vaiheessa, kun oikoradan linjauksia on pohdittu.

----------


## kouvo

> Luonnollisesti, koska kannattavuus määräytyy henkilökilometrien mukaan. Mennään aivan harhaan, jos Lahdesta Helsinkiin matkustavat rinnastetaan Sipoosta Helsinkiin matkustaviin, vaikka edelliset ajavat Lahden oikoradan päästä päähän ja jälkimmäiset tuskin 20 % Kouvolan oikoradan pituudesta.


Perustelu ontuu aika vahvasti. Toki Lahdesta Helsinkiin matkustavat ajavat oikoradan päästä päähän, mutta asia ei suinkaan ole näin Mäntsälästä, Haarajoelta, Keravalta ja Tikkurilasta Helsinkiin matkustavien kohdalla.




> Kerro toki miten.


1. Sipoon jättäminen tarkastelun ulkopuolelle.

2. Suoremman oikoratalinjauksen tuottaman matka-aikahyödyn huomiotta jättäminen vaikutuksesta matkustuskysyntään Savon, Karjalan ja Pietarin suunnista.

3. Sen tosiasian huomiotta jättäminen, että suorempi oikorata toisi Kouvolan matka-ajan suhteen niin lähelle helsinkiä, että päivittäinen työmatkaliikenne mahdollistuisi ja tätä kautta myös matkustuskysyntä näiden pitäjien välillä lisääntyisi.




> Eli et itsekään usko Kouvolan oikoradan matkustajamäärien yltävän Lahden radan tasolle (lukuunottamatta väliä Tapanila-Porvoo), koska olisit valmis karsimaan Porvoon itäpuolelta pois puolet siitä junatarjonnasta, joka nykyään on Lahden oikoradalla.


Päinvastoin. Kaukoliikenteen osalta uskon että suorempi oikoratalinjaus olisi kasvattanut matkustajamääriä nykyiseen virheelliseen oikoratalinjaukseen verrattuna. Mitä tulee junatarjonnan karsintaan, olen edelleenkin sitä mieltä että tarjonta tulisi mitoittaa kysynnän mukaan.




> Ei vaan pointti on siinä, että Lahden oikoradalta on suorat yhteydet myös Keravalle ja Tikkurilaan, joten se jakelee matkustajat pääkaupunkiseudulla laajemmalle alueelle, mitä Kouvolan oikorata tekisi. Tällä epäilemättä on vaikutusta radan matkustajapotentiaaliin.


Epäilemättä, mutta täysin marginaalisesti.




> Mutta totta on tietysti, että Z-junien avulla on Helsingistä Tikkurilaan, Keravalle ja Järvenpäähän (Haarajoelle) saatu lisää nopeita paikallisjunavuoroja. Tähän lisätarjontaan ei ehkä olisi ollut mahdollisuutta ilman Lahden oikoradan tuomaa matkustajamäärien lisäystä.


Aika absurdi väite, kun otetaan huomioon Z-junien "kannattavuus".




> Kerran pari tunnissa kulkeva paikallisjuna sekä 1-2 asemaa Sipoossa ei kyllä mitään Sipoon metroa korvaa. Tämän enempään ei Helsingin ja Porvoon välillä olisi ollut potentiaalia ainakaan siinä vaiheessa, kun oikoradan linjauksia on pohdittu.


Mitähän mahdat tässä yhteydessä potentiaalilla tarkoittaa?

----------


## PNu

> Perustelu ontuu aika vahvasti. Toki Lahdesta Helsinkiin matkustavat ajavat oikoradan päästä päähän, mutta asia ei suinkaan ole näin Mäntsälästä, Haarajoelta, Keravalta ja Tikkurilasta Helsinkiin matkustavien kohdalla.


Ja kuten 14.10 kirjoittamistani viesteistä voit lukea, minä otinkin YTV:n sukkulointitilastosta tarkasteluun Lahden oikoradan osalta vain Lahden ja Mäntsälän asemien vaikutusalueen enkä niistäkään Nastolaa ja Hollolaa. Järvenpään (Haarajoen) jätin kokonaan pois, vaikka sieltä on sukkuloijia lähes kaksinkertainen määrä Sipooseen verrattuna.




> 1. Sipoon jättäminen tarkastelun ulkopuolelle.


No jos Lahden oikoradan osalta tarkastellaan vain niitä asemia, joista voidaan olettaa kertyvän kunnolla henkilökilometrejä oikoradalle niin kyllä kai samoin saa menetellä Kouvolan oikoradan kohdalla.




> 2. Suoremman oikoratalinjauksen tuottaman matka-aikahyödyn huomiotta jättäminen vaikutuksesta matkustuskysyntään Savon, Karjalan ja Pietarin suunnista.


Kouvolan oikorata olisi maksanut 2-3 kertaa niin paljon kuin Lahden oikorata mutta sen tuoma noin 15 minuutin ajansäästö tuskin nostaisi matkustajamääriä 2-3 kertaisesti Lahden rataan verrattuna. Näin erityisesti, kun yhteydet Lahteen olisivat samalla heikentyneet dramaattisesti kaikista suunnista.




> 3. Sen tosiasian huomiotta jättäminen, että suorempi oikorata toisi Kouvolan matka-ajan suhteen niin lähelle helsinkiä, että päivittäinen työmatkaliikenne mahdollistuisi ja tätä kautta myös matkustuskysyntä näiden pitäjien välillä lisääntyisi.


Tämä ei kelpaa perusteeksi ollenkaan, koska Lahti on huomattavasti Kouvolaa suurempi ja se saatiin oikoradan avulla lähemmäksi Helsinkiä, mitä Kouvola voisi olla minkään oikoradan avulla. Huomaa, että edellä käyttämäni YTV sukkulointitilasto oli vuodelta 2005 eli ennen Lahden oikoradan avaamista. Lahden oikoradan vaikutukset nähdään kokonaisuudessaan vasta tulevina vuosina.




> Epäilemättä, mutta täysin marginaalisesti.


Keravan osalta se lienee marginaalia mutta Tikkurilassa pysähtyvät nykyään kaukojunatkin, joka kertoo aika paljon aseman merkityksestä. Lisäksi Kehäradan myötä Tikkurilan merkitys kasvaa vielä tulevina vuosina.

----------


## Miska

> Epäilemättä, mutta täysin marginaalisesti.


Minulla ei ole tästä tarkkaa tilastotietoa, mutta silmämääräisten havaintojeni perusteella Riihimäen suuntaan meneviin R- ja Lahden suuntaan meneviin Z-juniin nousee Tikkurilassa vähintään sama määrä matkustajia kuin junista jää pois. 

Olen mennyt Z-junalla Lahteen asti vain kerran ja tuolloin puolitäyteen junaan Tikkurilassa noustessani arvelin, että Kerava - Lahti -välin saisi matkustaa herroiksi omassa loosissaan. Vaan eipä saanut. Väkimäärä junassa ei vähentynyt Keravalla, ei Haarajoellakaan eikä juuri Mäntsälässäkään. Väkeä toki jäi pois, mutta kyytiin nousijoitakin oli kutakuinkin yhtä paljon. Kyse ei ollut ruuhka-ajasta vaan lauantaiaamupäivästä. Kaiken kaikkiaan vaikuttaa siltä, että Z-junat kuormituvat yllättävänkin tasaisesti.

----------


## kouvo

> Ja kuten 14.10 kirjoittamistani viesteistä voit lukea, minä otinkin YTV:n sukkulointitilastosta tarkasteluun Lahden oikoradan osalta vain Lahden ja Mäntsälän asemien vaikutusalueen enkä niistäkään Nastolaa ja Hollolaa. Järvenpään (Haarajoen) jätin kokonaan pois, vaikka sieltä on sukkuloijia lähes kaksinkertainen määrä Sipooseen verrattuna.
> 
> No jos Lahden oikoradan osalta tarkastellaan vain niitä asemia, joista voidaan olettaa kertyvän kunnolla henkilökilometrejä oikoradalle niin kyllä kai samoin saa menetellä Kouvolan oikoradan kohdalla.


En edelleenkään ymmärrä millä perusteella voit jättää Sipoon huomioimatta, jos kuitenkin vertailussa otat mukaan sekä Lahden että Mäntsälän. Haarajoen yhdistäminen Järvenpään kokonaismatkustajamäärään on lähinnä naurettavaa.

Sukkulointitilastoissa Sipoon ja Porvoon matkustajamäärä on ylivertainen Lahteen ja Mäntsälään verrattuna käytit sitten arvoina helsinkiin tai YTV-alueelle suuntautuvia matkoja. Myöskään sillä käytätkö arvoina yksittäisten kuntien vai kaupunkiseutujen lukuja ei ole tuloksen kannalta merkitystä. Sipoon/Porvoon dominointi kummassakin tapauksessa Lahteen/Mäntsälään verrattuna on täysin yksiselitteistä.

Suorempi oikorata tuottaisi enemmän henkilökilometrejä Lahden oikorataan verrattuna lähinnä kahdesta syystä. Lähiliikenteen matkustajamäärä olisi huomattavasti suurempi. Myös kaukoliikenteen matkustajamäärä olisi suurempi matka-aika säästöjen vuoksi, etenkin kun RHK:n tilastojen valossa voidaan aika selkeästi nähdä että Lahden merkitys nimenomaan kaukojunaliikenteen kannalta ei ole erityisen merkittävä. 




> Kouvolan oikorata olisi maksanut 2-3 kertaa niin paljon kuin Lahden oikorata mutta sen tuoma noin 15 minuutin ajansäästö tuskin nostaisi matkustajamääriä 2-3 kertaisesti Lahden rataan verrattuna. Näin erityisesti, kun yhteydet Lahteen olisivat samalla heikentyneet dramaattisesti kaikista suunnista.


Suorempi oikorata olisi saattanut maksaa n. 2 kertaa enemmän kuin nykyinen Lahden oikorata. Uskon että matkustajamäärät olisivat kuitenkin olleet merkittävästi suurempia. Vaatimus 2 kertaa suuremmasta matkustajamäärästä on kuitenkin kohtuuton, etenkin kun huomioidaan se että huomattavasti merkittävämpi perustelu oikoradalle oli idänsuunnan kaukojunaliikenteen nopeuttaminen kuin Lahden lähijunaliikenteen kehittäminen. Lisäksi Lahden oikoradasta jätettiin härskisti toteuttamatta Mikkelin jatko, jolla kuitenkin savolaisille hanketta kaupattiin. Jos se olisi toteutettu olisi Hki-Lahti-Mikkeli radan hinta ollut korkeampi kuin suoremman oikoradan. 




> Tämä ei kelpaa perusteeksi ollenkaan, koska Lahti on huomattavasti Kouvolaa suurempi ja se saatiin oikoradan avulla lähemmäksi Helsinkiä, mitä Kouvola voisi olla minkään oikoradan avulla.


Lahti on kiistattomasti Kouvolaa suurempi. Kritisoinkin lähinnä sitä että et ilmeisesti hyväksi sitä tosiasiaa, että suorempi oikorata olisi tuonut Kouvolan työssäkäyntietäisyydelle helsingistä. Tämä tekijä olisi ilman muuta lisännyt myös Kouvolan matkustajamääriä, joskaan ei tietenkään yhtä paljon kun mitä Lahden oikorata lisäsi Lahden matkustajamääriä. 




> Lisäksi Kehäradan myötä Tikkurilan merkitys kasvaa vielä tulevina vuosina.


Virheellisellä raideliikenneinvestoinnilla perustellaan toista virheellistä raideliikenneinvestointia.

----------


## kemkim

> Lahti on kiistattomasti Kouvolaa suurempi. Kritisoinkin lähinnä sitä että et ilmeisesti hyväksi sitä tosiasiaa, että suorempi oikorata olisi tuonut Kouvolan työssäkäyntietäisyydelle helsingistä. Tämä tekijä olisi ilman muuta lisännyt myös Kouvolan matkustajamääriä, joskaan ei tietenkään yhtä paljon kun mitä Lahden oikorata lisäsi Lahden matkustajamääriä.


Kuinka kauan olisi kestänyt matka Pendolinolla Kouvolan oikorataa Helsinkiin Kouvolasta lähtiessä?

----------


## PNu

> Sukkulointitilastoissa Sipoon ja Porvoon matkustajamäärä on ylivertainen Lahteen ja Mäntsälään verrattuna käytit sitten arvoina helsinkiin tai YTV-alueelle suuntautuvia matkoja.


Mutta kun radan kannattavuutta arvioitaessa olennaista ei ole matkustajamäärä vaan henkilökilometrien määrä suhteutettuna radan hintaan. 

Jokaisesta Lahdesta Helsinkiin tehtävästä junamatkasta kertyy oikoradalle henkilökilometrejä suunnilleen yhtä paljon kuin neljästä Sipoosta Helsinkiin tehtävästä matkasta. Kun Kouvolan oikorata vielä maksaisi 2-3 kertaa Lahden oikoradan hinnan niin Sipoosta Helsinkiin pitäisi sukkuloijia olla noin 10 kertaa niin paljon kuin Lahdesta, jotta lukemat olisivat vertailukelpoisia. 




> Myös kaukoliikenteen matkustajamäärä olisi suurempi matka-aika säästöjen vuoksi, etenkin kun RHK:n tilastojen valossa voidaan aika selkeästi nähdä että Lahden merkitys nimenomaan kaukojunaliikenteen kannalta ei ole erityisen merkittävä.


Vuonna 2005 (eli vuosi ennen oikoradan avaamista) kulki Riihimäen ja Lahden välillä 2,085 miljoonaa matkustajaa sekä Lahden ja Kouvolan välillä 1,74 miljoonaa eli Riihimäen ja Lahden välillä oli 20 % enemmän matkustajia. Lisäksi Lahden ja Kouvolan välillä kulkeneistakin osa on noussut junaan Lahdesta ja olisi siten pois Kouvolan oikoradan matkustajamääristä. Tämä kertoo jotain Lahden merkityksestä.




> Lahti on kiistattomasti Kouvolaa suurempi. Kritisoinkin lähinnä sitä että et ilmeisesti hyväksi sitä tosiasiaa, että suorempi oikorata olisi tuonut Kouvolan työssäkäyntietäisyydelle helsingistä.


Tietysti näin olisi käynyt mutta oikoradan linjauksen kannalta on olennaista, että Lahden seudulta löytyy näitä Helsingissä työssäkäyjiä epäilemättä paljon enemmän.

----------


## kouvo

> Jokaisesta Lahdesta Helsinkiin tehtävästä junamatkasta kertyy oikoradalle henkilökilometrejä suunnilleen yhtä paljon kuin neljästä Sipoosta Helsinkiin tehtävästä matkasta.


Tässä yhteydessä vertailet taas vääriä pitäjiä keskenään. Jonkin verran rehellisempi asetelma saattaisi olla matkustajamäärien/henkilökilometrien vertailu Lahden ja Porvoon sekä toisaalta Mäntsälän ja Sipoon välillä.  




> Vuonna 2005 (eli vuosi ennen oikoradan avaamista) kulki Riihimäen ja Lahden välillä 2,085 miljoonaa matkustajaa sekä Lahden ja Kouvolan välillä 1,74 miljoonaa eli Riihimäen ja Lahden välillä oli 20 % enemmän matkustajia.


Mielestäni kyseinen tilasto kertoo lähinnä sen, että oikoradan virheellisen linjauspäätöksen johdosta suurimmalle osalle idänsuunnan matkustajista jätettiin tarjoamatta optimaalinen palvelu Lahden lähiliikenneyhteyksien kehittämisen vuoksi. 




> Tietysti näin olisi käynyt mutta oikoradan linjauksen kannalta on olennaista, että Lahden seudulta löytyy näitä Helsingissä työssäkäyjiä epäilemättä paljon enemmän.


Suoremman oikoratalinjauksen varrella oleva Kouvolan seutu olisikin varmasti pendelöinnin osalta paremmin vertailukelpoinen Hämeenlinnan seudun kanssa.

----------


## PNu

> Tässä yhteydessä vertailet taas vääriä pitäjiä keskenään.


Tekemästäni vertailusta nähdään, ettei Sipoolla olisi suurtakaan vaikutusta Kouvolan oikoradan kannattavuuteen, koska sieltä kertyisi radalle henkilökilometrejä niin vähän. 




> Jonkin verran rehellisempi asetelma saattaisi olla matkustajamäärien/henkilökilometrien vertailu Lahden ja Porvoon sekä toisaalta Mäntsälän ja Sipoon välillä.


Jo Mäntsälästä tulevat matkustavat Lahden oikoradan pituudesta suuremman osan kuin Porvoosta tulevat matkustaisivat Kouvolan oikoradan pituudesta.




> Mielestäni kyseinen tilasto kertoo lähinnä sen, että oikoradan virheellisen linjauspäätöksen johdosta suurimmalle osalle idänsuunnan matkustajista jätettiin tarjoamatta optimaalinen palvelu Lahden lähiliikenneyhteyksien kehittämisen vuoksi.


Tosin optimaalinen palvelu olisi ollut Mikkeliin ja sen pohjoispuolelle kulkeville Helsinki-Lahti-Mikkeli-rata sekä Lappeenrantaan ja sen itäpuolelle tai Pietariin matkustaville Kotkan oikorata. Paras vaihtoehto siis olisi, että nämä molemmat saataisiin muutaman vuosikymmenen kuluessa toteutettua ja Lahden oikorata sopii tähän kuvioon erinomaisesti.

----------


## kouvo

> Tekemästäni vertailusta nähdään, ettei Sipoolla olisi suurtakaan vaikutusta Kouvolan oikoradan kannattavuuteen, koska sieltä kertyisi radalle henkilökilometrejä niin vähän.


Tekemäsi vertailu vääristelee asioita jättämällä mielivaltaisesti pois paikkakuntia sekä Lahden oikoradan varrelta, että suoremman linjausvaihtoehdon varrelta. 




> Tosin optimaalinen palvelu olisi ollut Mikkeliin ja sen pohjoispuolelle kulkeville Helsinki-Lahti-Mikkeli-rata sekä Lappeenrantaan ja sen itäpuolelle tai Pietariin matkustaville Kotkan oikorata. Paras vaihtoehto siis olisi, että nämä molemmat saataisiin muutaman vuosikymmenen kuluessa toteutettua ja Lahden oikorata sopii tähän kuvioon erinomaisesti.


Valtio voittaa amerikanlotossa, vai mistä luulet rahoituksen järjestyvän? Ratalinjauksen poistaminen Etelä-Savon maakuntakaavasta ei myöskään varsinaisesti tue visiotasi. Lisäksi yksi oikorata, joka olisi linjattu oikein olisi palvellut varsin hyvin ja kustannustehokkaasti idän yhteystarpeita.

----------


## petteri

> Alunperin kirjoittanut petteri
> 
> 
> Lahden oikorata maksoi 330 Me eli 5 Me/km suunnilleen vuoden 2004 kustannustasossa. Sipoon raja - Kouvola (120-125 km) väli pitkältä matkalta aika asumatonta ja sen kustannustaso olisi ollut varmaan samaa luokkaa tai jonkin verran korkeampi(tiheämmän asutuksen vuoksi) kilometriltä eli 600-620 Me.
> 
> Käpylä - Sipoon raja väli kuitenkin kulkee ympäristössä, jossa maanpäällisen radan rakentaminen on hyvin vaikeaa. Ympäristösyistä tuolla välillä olisi hyvin todennäköisesti jouduttu tunneliin. Tuon välin kustannus on ihan muuta kuin 5 Me/km vuoden 2004 rahassa, käsitykseni mukaan n. 25 Me /km 2004 rahassa. Tuo arvio perustuu Kehäradan ja Länsimetron kustannuksiin.
> 
> 
> Puhtaasti omaa tulkintaasi. Saatavilla olevat dokumentit eivät tue tätä, tai ainakaan itse en ole löytänyt miljardiarviota mistään.



Ratahallintokeskus on tehnyt selvitystä (http://rhk-fi-bin.directo.fi/@Bin/af...i-raportti.pdf) kustannuksista, sen mukaan Pasila- Tapanila - Porvoo - Kouvola linjaus maksaisi 880 Me(Tapanila -Sipoon raja pinnassa) tai 960 Me(Tapanila -Sipoon raja tunnelissa)  torsosti rakennettuna. 

Torsossa lähes toteutuskelvottomassa suunnitelmassa on Pasila - Tapanila välillä on vain viisi raidetta, joka ei mahdollista kunnollista lähiliikennettä Porvoon suuntaan ilman pääradan linjausta lentokentän kautta, vaan lähiliikenteen vuoroväli on noin tunti.

Pasila - Tapanila - Kulloo väli maksaa ratahallintokeskuksen mukaan 430 Me tai 490 Me, jos tyydytään viiteen raiteeseen Pasila -Tapanila välillä, jolla lähiliikenteen palvelutaso jää torsoksi. Kunnolliseen palvelutarjontaa tarvittaisiin Käpylä - Tapanila välille kaksi raidetta tunnelissa tai pääradan linjaus lentoaseman kautta. Kunnollisen liikennöinnin mahdollistavat raiteet Käpylä - Tapanila välillä tunnelissa maksaisivat lisäksi arviolta 150-200 Me.

Pasila - Tapanila - Kulloo rata maksaakin käyttökelpoisena kokonaan kaksiraiteisena vaihtoehtona 550 - 670 Me. 

Koko Pasila - Tapanila - Kulloo - Kouvola radan kustannus olisi Käpylä - Tapanila tunnelilla ja Tapanila- Sipoon raja tunnelilla noin 1100 Me.




> Alavaihtoehto Tapanilan (TA) kautta (KullooTapanila) on teknisesti ja ympäristöllisesti vaativa. Ratateknisesti ongelmaksi muodostuu ratakapasiteetti Tapanilasta etelään, joka rajoittanee Porvoon lähijunaliikenteen tarjonnan yhteen junaan tunnissa, sopivan vuorovälin ollessa noin puoli tuntia. 
> 
> Ympäristösyistä liittyminen päärataan Tapanilassa on nykyisten päätösten perusteella haastavaa: Fazerilan pohjavesialueen lähisuoja-alueelle ei saa rakentaa liikenneväyliä. Vaihtoehtoja alueen kiertämiselle ei kuitenkaan ole löydetty. Tapanilan kohta on otettu vaihtoehtotarkasteluissa huomioon nk. pintaratkaisun mukaisesti. Kustannus pintaratkaisuna on 201 miljoonaa
> euroa (nk. tunnelivaihtoehdon kustannus on 278 miljoonaa
> euroa). Tapanilan kohdan ja Kulloon välisen osuuden kustannusarvio on noin 213 miljoonaa euroa

----------


## PNu

> Valtio voittaa amerikanlotossa, vai mistä luulet rahoituksen järjestyvän? Ratalinjauksen poistaminen Etelä-Savon maakuntakaavasta ei myöskään varsinaisesti tue visiotasi. Lisäksi yksi oikorata, joka olisi linjattu oikein olisi palvellut varsin hyvin ja kustannustehokkaasti idän yhteystarpeita.


Petterin linkittämässä RHK:n tuoreessa selvityksessä todetaan johtopäätöksissä, että Lahti-Mikkeli -radalle olisi syytä säilyttää varaus kaavassa. Samoin mahdollinen uusi Pietarin yhteys kannattaisi rakentaa Porvoosta Luumäelle eikä Kouvolaan.

----------


## kouvo

> Ratahallintokeskus on tehnyt selvitystä (http://rhk-fi-bin.directo.fi/@Bin/af...i-raportti.pdf) kustannuksista, sen mukaan Pasila- Tapanila - Porvoo - Kouvola linjaus maksaisi 880 Me(Tapanila -Sipoon raja pinnassa) tai 960 Me(Tapanila -Sipoon raja tunnelissa)  torsosti rakennettuna.


Kyseisessä selvityksessä Ve Kouvolan osalta lähdetään nimenomaan n. 880 M:n kustannusarviosta, joten aika kaukana miljardista vielä liikutaan. Torsosti rakentamisesta ei selvityksestä juurikaan mainintoja löytynyt. 




> Torsossa lähes toteutuskelvottomassa suunnitelmassa on Pasila - Tapanila välillä on vain viisi raidetta, joka ei mahdollista kunnollista lähiliikennettä Porvoon suuntaan ilman pääradan linjausta lentokentän kautta, vaan lähiliikenteen vuoroväli on noin tunti.


Selvityksen liitteenä olevan Lausuntoyhteenvedon mukaan muutamissa lausunnoissa todetaan mm. "että liikennöinti olisi pitänyt suunnitella huomattavasti tarkemmin... Edelleen on todettu, että lähiliikenteen tarkastelut ovat puutteellisia...".  




> Koko Pasila - Tapanila - Kulloo - Kouvola radan kustannus olisi Käpylä - Tapanila tunnelilla ja Tapanila- Sipoon raja tunnelilla noin 1100 Me.


Tässä lopussa palaatkin taas sujuvasti omien tulkintojesi maailmaan.

----------


## petteri

Ratahallintokeskuksen tekemnä selvitys osoittaa selvästi, että Kouvolan oikorata olisi maksanut monta kertaa Lahden oikorataa enemmän. Käytännössä yhtä paljon kuin Lahden oikorata ja Porvoon kaupunkirata yhteensä.

Porvoon kaupunkirata on hyvä hanke, mutta lähillikenne toimii paremmin ilman, että kaukoliikennettä on lähiliikennettä häiritsemässä.

Lahden oikorata oli hyvä hanke ja palvelee erinomaisesti. Valtiolta ei olisi ollut mahdollista saada moninkertaista summaa, jolla olisi voitu rakentaa Tapanila- Porvoo -Kouvola rata. 

Ja vaikka enemmän rahaa olisi ollut käytettävissä yhdistelmä, jossa olisi rakennettu sekä Lahden oikorata että Porvoon kaupunkirata olisi ollut parempi kuin Savon ja Karjalan radan liikenteen linjaus Porvoon kautta. Lahden kokoista kaupunkia ei kannata kiertää vain siksi, että Savon ja Karjalan radan liikenne nopeutuisi hiukan.

----------


## kouvo

> Ratahallintokeskuksen tekemnä selvitys osoittaa selvästi, että Kouvolan oikorata olisi maksanut monta kertaa Lahden oikorataa enemmän.


Kyseisestä läpyskästä selviää että Ve Kouvola olisi ollut n. 2 kertaa kalliimpi kuin nykyinen virheellinen oikoratalinjaus. 




> Porvoon kaupunkirata on hyvä hanke, mutta lähillikenne toimii paremmin ilman, että kaukoliikennettä on lähiliikennettä häiritsemässä.


Nämähän ovat itsestään selviä asioita. Erilliset lähi- ja kaukoliikenteen radat tosin myös maksavat huomattavasti enemmän kuin yhteinen rata molemmille liikennöintimuodoille. 

Se että VR ei ymmärrä liikennöinnistä mitään vaikuttaa omalta osaltaan siihen, että lähi- ja kaukojunien yhteensovittamisesta samoille radoille on härmässä muodostunut jonkinlainen ongelma. Mutta tämä taitaa kyllä olla paremmin johonkin toiseen ketjuun kuuluva aihe.




> Lahden oikorata oli hyvä hanke ja palvelee erinomaisesti. Valtiolta ei olisi ollut mahdollista saada moninkertaista summaa, jolla olisi voitu rakentaa Tapanila- Porvoo -Kouvola rata.


Valtiolta on kuitenkin viimeaikoina tuntunut löytyvän hyvin varoja täysin turhanpäiväisten raideliikennehankkeiden rahoittamiseen, luulisi että joskus voisi rahoitusta suunnatta myös järkeviin hankkeisiin.




> Ja vaikka enemmän rahaa olisi ollut käytettävissä yhdistelmä, jossa olisi rakennettu sekä Lahden oikorata että Porvoon kaupunkirata olisi ollut parempi kuin Savon ja Karjalan radan liikenteen linjaus Porvoon kautta.


Asia on täsmälleen päinvastoin. Suorempi oikorata olisi ehdottomasti kannattanut rakentaa ensin. Ja jos tämän jälkeen olisi katsottu, että Lahti tarvitsee lähiraideyhteyden helsinkiin (minkä todellisesta tarpeesta nykyisten Z-junien kannattavuus kertonee jotain) , olisi se mahdollisesti voitu toteuttaa edullisena yksiraiteisena ratkaisuna.   




> Lahden kokoista kaupunkia ei kannata kiertää vain siksi, että Savon ja Karjalan radan liikenne nopeutuisi hiukan.


Nopeutuisi hiukan? 24 MINUUTTIA.

----------


## petteri

> Nopeutuisi hiukan? 24 MINUUTTIA.


Lahden ja Porvoon linjausten matkaero on noin 30 km, jonka juna kulkee 160 km/h nopeudella 11 minuutissa tai 200 km/h nopeudella 9 minuutissa. Joten linjausten matka-aikapotentiaalin ero on noin 10 minuuttia.

Pysähdykset matkalla ovat tarkoituksenmukaisuus- ja palvelutasokysymys, joka päätetään aina erikseen. Nykylinjauksella voidaan hyvin ajaa junia, jotka eivät pysähdy Lahdessa ja Tikkurilassa, jos matka-aika on tärkein kriteeri.

Hyvä esimerkki matka-aika ja palvelutaso valinnoista on se, ettei Kouvolan mini-oikorataa, joka lyhentäisi Savon radan nykyisiä matka-aikoja Helsinkiin suunnilleen 15-20 minuuttia kun Kouvolan asemalla käynti ja suunnanvaihto jäisi pois ole toteutettu. (Kouvolan mini-oikorata olisi muutaman kilometrin halpa radan pätkä, jolla päästäisiin Savonradalta Kouvolan länsipuolella suoraan Lahden suuntaan käymättä Kouvolan asemalla.)

Itään menevät Savon radan matkustajat voisivat ihan hyvin vaihtaa Lahdessa varsin pienellä matka-aikatappiolla. Valinta, että Savon radan junat pysähtyvät Kouvolassa perustuu enemmän periaatteeseen, että Kouvolankin tapaisia kaupunkeja huomioidaan, Kotkan lähijuniin, jotka vielä kulkevat, perinteisiin ja siihen periaatteeseen että Suomessa perustellusti pyritään verkottamaan suuremmat kaupungit rautatieliikenteellä, vaikka tulisikin pieniä matka-aikatappioita.

----------


## kouvo

> Lahden ja Porvoon linjausten matkaero on noin 30 km, jonka juna kulkee 160 km/h nopeudella 11 minuutissa tai 200 km/h nopeudella 9 minuutissa. Joten linjausten matka-aikapotentiaalin ero on noin 10 minuuttia.


Oletko mahdollisesti lukenut RHK:n läpyskää, johonka viimeaikaisissa perusteluissasi olet tukeutunut?

----------


## Elmo Allen

> Oletko mahdollisesti lukenut RHK:n läpyskää, johonka viimeaikaisissa perusteluissasi olet tukeutunut?


Tuo 24 minuutin nopeutus edellyttää 250 km/h nopeustasoa. Sellainen tuskin olisi toteutunut, jos Kouvolan rataa olisi alettu rakentamaan vuonna 2003.

----------


## petteri

> Tuo 24 minuutin nopeutus edellyttää 250 km/h nopeustasoa.


Tuollainen matka-aikaero edellyttää 250 km/h nopeusluokan kaluston, jota ei Suomessa ole lisäksi myös sitä, että Lahden linjauksella pysähdytään useammin. Pysähdykset ovat tarkoituksenmukaisuus kysymys eikä se vaikuta potentiaaliseen matka-aikaan.

250 km/h nopeus kaukojunille söisi myös Porvoo - Helsinki välillä lähiliikenteeltä kaikki mahdollisuudet riittävään määrään välipysäkkejä sekä hyvään vuoroväliin(20-30 min). Jos halutaan palvella 250 km/h kulkevia junia, pitää palveleva lähiliikenne käytännössä unohtaa tai lähiliikenteelle pitää rakentaa oma raidepari.

----------


## kouvo

> Tuollainen matka-aikaero edellyttää 250 km/h nopeusluokan kaluston, jota ei Suomessa ole lisäksi myös sitä, että Lahden linjauksella pysähdytään useammin. Pysähdykset ovat tarkoituksenmukaisuus kysymys eikä se vaikuta potentiaaliseen matka-aikaan.


Raideinvestoinnit tehdään tai ainakin pitäisi tehdä niin että tarkastelujakso ulotuu huomattavasti kauemmaksi tulevaisuuteen kuin junakalustoinvestointien kohdalla. Se että VR on onnistunut hankimaan Italiasta kalustoa, jonka jarrut jäätyy Suomen olosuhteissa suunnilleen heinäkuussa, ei tarkoita sitä, että jatkossa ei voitaisi hankkia nopeampaa ja paremmin Suomen olosuhteisiin soveltuvaa kalustoa.

Tarkotuksenmukaisista pysähdyksistä eri linjausvaihtoehtojen välillä taisikin olla juttua jo aiemmin tässä ketjussa. 




> 250 km/h nopeus kaukojunille söisi myös Porvoo - Helsinki välillä lähiliikenteeltä kaikki mahdollisuudet riittävään määrään välipysäkkejä sekä hyvään vuoroväliin(20-30 min). Jos halutaan palvella 250 km/h kulkevia junia, pitää palveleva lähiliikenne käytännössä unohtaa tai lähiliikenteelle pitää rakentaa oma raidepari.


Nykyisinhän pendoilla ei edes tuota nopeutta pääse (ainakaan normaaliliikenteessä), joten kaksi raidetta Porvoon suuntaan olisi riittänyt mainiosti alkuvaiheessa turvaamaan mainitsemasi lähiliikenteen vuorovälin. Kaavoituksen avulla olisi luonnollisesti turvattava se, että jatkossa pystytään lisäämään mahdollisesti tarvittavat lisäraiteet.

----------


## kouvo

> Tuo 24 minuutin nopeutus edellyttää 250 km/h nopeustasoa. Sellainen tuskin olisi toteutunut, jos Kouvolan rataa olisi alettu rakentamaan vuonna 2003.


Eikös Kerava-Lahti oikoradankin geometria sallisi nopeamman liikennöinnin, mutta kallistukset jätettiin tekemättä tavarajunien vuoksi, joita ei sitten reitille siirtynytkään.

----------


## Elmo Allen

> Raideinvestoinnit tehdään tai ainakin pitäisi tehdä niin että tarkastelujakso ulotuu huomattavasti kauemmaksi tulevaisuuteen kuin junakalustoinvestointien kohdalla.


Nyt pitäisi sitten päättää, mistä tässä oikein keskustellaan: siitä, oliko Lahden oikorata virheinvestointi kymmenen vuotta sitten, vai pitäisikö Kouvolan oikorata rakentaa vielä tulevaisuudessa. Edellisessä tapauksessa emme voi käyttää vertailukohtana nopeuksia, jotka on suunniteltu aikaisintaan 2020-luvulla _aloitettavaan_ hankkeeseen. Jos kuitenkin haluamme keskustella menneisyyden mahdollisesti virhepäätöksestä 250 km/h nopeustasolla, pitää vertailussa olla molemmat linjaukset samalla nopeustasolla, koska vaihtoehtoina ei aikanaan ollut Lahden oikorata 200-220 km/h ja Kouvolan oikorata 250 km/h. Molemmissa varmasti olisi varauduttu nopeustason nostoon (kuten Lahden oikoradalla varauduttiin geometrian ja siltojen puolesta), mutta vertailu tehtiin ja pitää edelleen tehdä todellisella liikennöintinopeudella.

Jos taas haluamme keskustella tulevaisuuden vaihtoehdoista, asia on aivan eri. Silloin kuitenkin Lahden oikorata on uponnut kustannus, eikä sen rakentamattajättämisen kustannussäästöjä voi enää saada. Merkitystä on ainoastaan sillä, mitä Kouvolan rata nyt maksaa; ei sillä, mitä Lahden rata maksoi. (Sillä taas on, mikä on Lahden linjauksen nopeustason noston kustannus.)

----------


## kouvo

> Nyt pitäisi sitten päättää, mistä tässä oikein keskustellaan: siitä, oliko Lahden oikorata virheinvestointi kymmenen vuotta sitten, vai pitäisikö Kouvolan oikorata rakentaa vielä tulevaisuudessa.


Kyllä tässä ketjussa on mielestäni viimeaikoina keskusteltu nimenomaan siitä, oliko Lahden oikorata virheinvestointi.

----------


## Elmo Allen

> Kyllä tässä ketjussa on mielestäni viimeaikoina keskusteltu nimenomaan siitä, oliko Lahden oikorata virheinvestointi.


Niin minustakin. Halusin vain oikaista, ettei silloin voida vertailla nykyistä oikorataa ja tulevaisuudessa rakennettavaa 250 km/h Kouvolan oikorataa.

----------


## TEP70

> Kyllä tässä ketjussa on mielestäni viimeaikoina keskusteltu nimenomaan siitä, oliko Lahden oikorata virheinvestointi.


Minusta tuntuu, että tässä ketjussa on viime aikoina lähinnä jankutettu, että Lahden oikorata oli virheinvestointi huolimatta esitetyistä vastaperusteluista.

----------


## kouvo

> Minusta tuntuu, että tässä ketjussa on viime aikoina lähinnä jankutettu, että Lahden oikorata oli virheinvestointi huolimatta esitetyistä vastaperusteluista.


Voit tietysti jatkaa lässytystäsi jankuttamisesta, tai vaihtoehtoisesti esittää perusteluja joko Lahden oikoradan puolesta tai sitä vastaan.

----------


## Epa

Lahden muuttoliikkeestä on julkaistu tuoretta tilastotietoa. Kaupungin muuttovoitto on moninkertaistunut viime vuosina, ja muuttotappio Helsingille on pienentynyt. Oikoradan vaikutusten kannalta merkittäviä ovat lisäksi muuttovoitot Kouvolasta, Heinolasta ja Orimattilasta sekä muuttotappiot Nastolalle, jonne suunnitellaan uusia taajamajunien seisakkeita.

http://www.lahti.fi/www/images.nsf/f...yysi_netti.pdf

----------

